# شرح تفاصيل دقيقة لبرنامج Mach 3



## سيف الله إسلام (24 يونيو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
الحقيقة أنني فكرت بإدراج موضوع متخصص لشرح التفاصيل الدقيقة المتعلقة ببرنامج mach 3  , حيث أنني لاحظت أن السواد الأعظم من الإخوة لا يهتم بأية تفاصيل فيه إلا مجرد توصيف أطراف التوصيل وضبطها فقط لا غير Pin & port configuration دون الاهتمام بكافة التفاصيل الأخرى.

ومن خلال خبرتي في التعامل مع برنامج Mach3  سأتناول البنود وفقاً لأهميتها ولاحتياج من يقوم بالتعامل مع البرنامج وليس وفقاً لترتيبها على لوحة الضبط في البرنامج , وذلك على النسخة الأخيرة التي أدرجها الأستاذ الفاضل طارق بلال.
وسأكون بأمر الله على استعداد للإجابة على أية تساؤل متعلق بالبرنامج إذا كان في نطاق معرفتي به.

ولنبدأ ببركة الله تعالى سوياً.

أولاً : Debounce  
هذا البند غاية في الأهمية ومتعلق بالـ Home switches  (مفاتيح الهوم).

فعند الضغط على زر Reference all لإعادة المحاور الثلاثة إلى نقطة أصل الماكينة Home point  ,يحدث التالي:

 يتحرك محرك Z  أولاً في البداية نحو مفتاح الهوم بالسرعة التي يتم ضبطها في المكان المخصص له (سأتعرض لشرح ذلك لاحقاً) حتى يضغط عليه Jog on the switch  , فيعطي إشارة للحاسب يقوم على إثرها بتحريك المحرك في الاتجاه العكسي مرة أخرى حتى يتم إعادة المفتاح غلى وضعه الأول Jog off the switch.
بعد ذلك يتحرك محور  Y بنفس الطريقة حتى يتوقف , ثم محور X  في النهاية.

المشكلة التي يقابلها الكثير من الإخوة الذين يستعملون Mach-3 أنه عند الضغط على زر Reference all لإرجاع المحاور الثلاثة إلى نقطة الهوم , أنهم يجدوا توقف الماكينة عند ضغطها على أي مفتاح من مفاتيح الهوم فتتوقف دون أن تعطي فرصة للمحور التالي للحركة , ويضيء مفتاح Reset  ويعطي إشارة إلى أن المفتاح لا يزال مغلق ولم يفتح بعد عند عودة المحور مرة أخرى.

والسبب الفني متعلق بالمفتاح تحديداً.
فالمفاتيح الميكانيكية المستعملة عندما تكون على وضع الإغلاق وتفتح الدائرة أو العكس , فإن ريشة المفتاح تقوم بحركة ارتعاش سريعة جداً في لحظة الغلق والفتح بحيث تتذبذب لحظياً فتغلق وتفتح قبل أن يستقر المفتاح على وضعه الأخير.
والنتيجة أن هذه الخاصية تعطي إشارة كاذبة إلى برنامج ماك3 عند عودة المحور مرة أخرى بأنه قد عاد لنقطة الأصل فيتوقف المحرك قبل أن يستقر المفتاح على وضعه الأخير , فنجد أن المحرك قد توقف أثناء تذبذب ريشة المفتاح , ثم يعود المفتاح فيفتح ريشته مرة أخرى بعد توقف المحرك , فيوقف الماكينة ويضيء زر Reset.

والحقيقة أن برنامح Mach 3  وفر طريقة للضبط يمكن من خلالها التغلب على هذه المشكلة , وهي من خلال تأخير إحساس برنامج Mach3  للإشارة الصادرة من المفتاح أثناء برنامج referencing  حتى يستقر المفتاح على وضعه النهائي ويتجاوز مرحلة التذبذب والاترعاش التي تعطي إشارة خاطئة.
ويتم ذلك كالتالي كما بالصور المرفقة.

*- **إضغط على زر **Config ** الموجود بشريط القوائم.*
*- **اختار بند **General congif. ** من القائمة المنسدلة.*
*- **تظهر شاشة جديدة , إذهب إلى الخانة الموجودة أمام **Debounce interval ** وأكتب أمامها رقم يتراوح من 1500 وحتى 3000 , ونكتب أمام **Index debounce **رقم 100.*
*- *الرقم الذي نسجله أمام خانة Debounce interval  على حسب الاحتياج , ولتبدأ بالرقم 1500 فإذا حقق المراد وقامت الماكينة بالذهاب إلى نقطة الأصل دون مشاكل لن تكون هناك حاجة لزيادة الرقم , أما إذا وجدنا أن المشكلة لا تزال مستمرة نزيد العدد 500 ونجرب كل مرة.









هذا أول بند , وسأبدأ في شرح باقي التفاصيل بمشيئة الله تعالى بنفس الموضوع.
وسأرحب بأي سؤال متعلق بما تم شرحه أو بغيره.


----------



## chawkiz (25 يونيو 2010)

الله عليك الله 

شكرا هدا بالفعل ما يستحق ان يعرفه بعض الاعضاء 

شكرا على المجهو الراءع


----------



## م نازك (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين 
نحن بأنتظار المزيد 
موفقين بأذن الله تعالى


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 يونيو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
أولاً أتوجه بجزيل الشكر إلى مهندسنا التونسي العظيم شاوكيز , وكذلك إلى العضو م/نازك على التشجيع.

نبدأ هذه الحلقة موضوع آخر , وهو إمكانية التحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف الـ Spindle  أو موتور الراوتر الذي تركب به بنطة الحفر من خلال برنامج Mach-3.

فتشغيل وإيقاف الراوتر يتم من خلال برنامج الـ G-code بالأوامر:
M3  لتشغيل الراوتر في اتجاه عقارب الساعة CW
M4  لتشغيل الراوتر في اتجاه عكس عقارب الساعة CCW
M5  لإيقاف الموتور

ولكن المشكلة هي قيام الإخوة بتشغيل وإيقاف موتور الراوتر يدوياً من خلال مفتاح التشغيل الخاص به دون الاستفادة بتحكم برنامج Mach-3  الذي يتولى هو تشغيل الراوتر في بداية البرنامج وإيقافه في نهايته أوتوماتيكياً.

وتحقيق هذه الميزة سهل وغاية في البساطة ويتطلب أمرين:
الأمر الأول هي دائرة تحكم بسيطة جداً وسهلة سأدرجها بنفس الموضوع , ولا تحتاج إلى لوحة مطبوعة حيث يمكن تجميعها على روزيتة عادية.
الأمر الثاني هو ضبط برنامج Mach3  لتشغيل دائرة التحكم بالأوامر M3 M4 M5

 أولاً دائرة التحكم.
وهذه الدائرة بسيطة للغاية وهي عبارة عن ريلاي يتم التحكم فيها من خلال ترانزستور MOSFET  يتلقى إشارته من أحد مخارج لوحة الإنترفيس.




أما بخصوص الريلاي , فيتم اختيارها وفقاً للتالي:
جهد موبينة التحكم يجب أن يكون DC  ومساوي لنفس جهد كروت الدرايفرز حتى لا نضطر لعمل وحدة تغذية خاصة بها.
وبالتالي فإذا كانت كروت الدرايفرز تتغذى على جهد 24 فولت , نشتري ريلاي جهد موبينتها 24 فولت , وهكذا.
أما عن أقصى تيار تتحمله الريلاي فهو محدود بتيار موتور الراوتر , وأعتقد أن 10 أمبير كافية جداً لتشغيل أي راوتر من الذي يستعمله الإخوة.

يجب مراعاة لحام الثنائي Diode  كما هو موضح بالدائرة , وفائدته هي حماية الدائرة عند قطع وتوصيل الريلاي من النبضات العكسية العالية المتولدة عند قطع التيار عنها.
_________
بعد تجميع دائرة التحكم الإلكترونية وتوصيلها بالتغذية العمومية , وبالراوتر , وبتغذية الجهد المستمر لكروت الدرايفرز , نقوم بتوصيل طرف الدخل على طرف القاعدة للترانستور بأحد أطراف خرج الإنترفيس بورد وهو من أرقام 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,14,16,17  , ثم يتم ضبط برنامج Mach3  كالتالي:

- نضغط على زر Config  في شريط القوائم , ثم نختار زر ports and pins  من القائمة المنسدلة.
- نختار Output signals  من الشاشات المنبثقة كما بالصورة المرفقة.
- نختار Output #1  , ونفعل الخيار Enable  , ونسجل رقم الـ port  1 , ونختار رقم الـ pin  وليكن 17 , أو يمكن اختيار أي أرقام خالية من مخارج الإنترفيس بورد.
- نترك العمرد الرابع كما هو دون تفعيله , حيث أن إشارة الخرج تكون Active high  وليست Active low.
- أخيراً نضغط زر ِ Apply  لتفعيل الخيارات. 





- نعود مرة أخرى لنختار شاشة Spindle setup  من نفس القائمة.





- نذهب إلى أقصى اليسار العلوي للشاشة تحت عنوان Relay control  الذي أضع حوله علامة حمراء في الصورة المرفقة.

- نترك الشباك الذي أمام Disable spindle relay خالياً دون علامة , لأن تفعيله يعني إلغاء التحكم في الريلاي من خلال ماك3

- نكتب في الخانة التي أمام M3  رقم 1 , وكذلك الخانة التي أمام M4 , وهذا يعني أن موتور الراوتر سيعمل من خلال مخرج رقم 1 في حالة إعطاء أمر بالجي كود M3 & M4

- نضغط زر OK  ونذهب للشاشة الرئيسية , ونجرب الضغط على زر Spindle  في أسفل يمين الشاشة سنجده وقد أضاء للنور الأصفر واشتغل موتور الراوتر.





- عند الضغط عليه ثانيةً يتوقف الموتور عن العمل , وبالتالي أصبح برنامج ماك3 يتحكم في موتور الراوتر.


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا سلام عليك يا اخي سيف الله اسلام انت وعدت ووفيت وفقك الله في شرحك 
تحياتي لك 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 يونيو 2010)

أستاذي الفاضل أبو بحر
أسعدني تشريفك ومرورك بالموضوع.
وما فعلته لا يقارن بما قدمته أنت للمنتدى
تحياتي .. وسأوالي نشر باقي تفاصيل البرنامج إن شاء الله


----------



## ahmedcnc (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تشكر اخي سيف الله اسلام على مجهوداتك المفيدة و لو كان جميع الاخوة ينسجون على منوالك كلٌُُ في اختصاصه ويبتعدون عن الكلام الفاضي و ادعاء المعرفة لربما تتقدم الامة العربية


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يونيو 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تشكر اخي سيف الله اسلام على مجهوداتك المفيدة و لو كان جميع الاخوة ينسجون على منوالك كلٌُُ في اختصاصه ويبتعدون عن الكلام الفاضي و ادعاء المعرفة لربما تتقدم الامة العربية


أخي الكريم علي
أولاً أستغل الفرصة لأهنئك ونهنئ أنفسنا على الماكينة العظيمة التي قمت بتصميمها وتصنيعها بتونس , فالحقيقة أنها تعتبر بمثابة تشجيع لكل أعضاء المنتدى على انتهاج نفس المنوال.

وسأكمل باقي الموضوع بمشيئة الله تعالى ليتعرف الإخوة الأعضاء على كل التفاصيل الدقيقة في برنامج Mach3


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي إسلام وزادك من علمه النافع فقد أكملت موضوعي بطرح آخر نسخه من البرنامج بما هو أفضل من البرنامج نفسه وهو الشرح لتفاصيل البرنامج فشكر الله لك وزادك من علمه النافع

سأطرح موضوع جديد أرجو أن تشارك فيه بخبرتك وهو ما أحتاج إليه فعلا وهو حول رؤوس الحفر وسرعة الراوتر المناسبة لكل نوع مادة مثل الخشب والبلاستيك وغيرهما


----------



## cadnet (26 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا 
وخاصة انة يكشف اسرار برنامج بشكل واضح وارجو تثبيتة بحق لانه متميز ولا نستطيع الحصول على هذه المعلومات من افلام شرح البرنامج ولا من الكتلوك 
ارجو منك ان تحولة بالاخير الى ملف كي نستطيع الاستفادة منه
واطلب منك موضوع مهم كونك تعرف اسرار البرنامج - وهو اذا توقف لاي سبب من الاسباب عن البرنامج واغلقت الكمبيوتر كيف تستطيع العودة الى نقطة التوقف - علما اني حاولت كثير وكان هناك دائما خلل في المنتج
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يونيو 2010)

cadnet قال:


> واطلب منك موضوع مهم كونك تعرف اسرار البرنامج - وهو اذا توقف لاي سبب من الاسباب عن البرنامج واغلقت الكمبيوتر كيف تستطيع العودة الى نقطة التوقف - علما اني حاولت كثير وكان هناك دائما خلل في المنتج
> تحياتي


سؤال الأخ Cadnet غاية في الأهمية.
فكثير من الشغلات لا يمكن إكمالها في يوم واحد ونحتاج إلى التوقف ثم العودة.
وقد يحدث انقطاع في الكهرباء.
أو يحدث كسر في أداة الحفر.
أو يحدث خطأ في التنفيذ مثل lose steps 
فالسؤال هنا .. كيف يمكننا استكمال العمل في الشغلة ؟؟

سيكون هذا هو موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## cadnet (27 يونيو 2010)

ونحن بانتظارة بفارغ الصبر
علما ان موضوعك الاول كنت اعاني منة واشكرك جدا لانك وضحت هذه النقاط المهمة جدا والتي لا يمكن التعرف عليها بسهولة
تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التقدم والازدهار في عملك


----------



## م نازك (27 يونيو 2010)

انا من المتابعين 
جزاكم الله الف خير 
موفقين :75:
نرجوا تثبيت الموضوع​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك يا سيف الاسلام و الله معلومات مفيدة و ان شاء الله الكل يستفيدون من شرحك المفصل جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يونيو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
أعتذر عن تأخري في استكمال الموضوع نظراً لانشغالي.
نعود الآن لسؤال الأخ Cadnet .

فكثير من الشغلات تحتاج إلى وقت طويل بحيث لا يكفي يوم واحد لإكمالها , فنضطر لإغلاق الراوتر لاستكمال العمل باليوم التالي.
وقد يحدث كسر في بنطة الحفر أثناء العمل مما يضطر إلى إيقاف الراوتر لإبدال البنطة السليمة بالبنطة المكسورة واستكمال العمل.
وقد يحدث انقطاع في الكهرباء يتوقف على أثره الراوتر.

والسؤال هنا : كيف يمكن لنا استكمال العمل بدايةً من النقطة التي توقف عندها الراوتر بدقة ؟؟

والإجابة هنا تختلف ما إذا كانت الماكينة بها Home switches أو ليس بها.
ففي الحالة الأولى في وجود الهوم سويتش ستكون الطريقة أكثر سهولة.
وفي حالة عدم وجود هوم سويتش يمكننا أيضاً ضبط الماكينة بشكل دقيق وإن كانت بطريقة أكثر صعوبة نسبياً مقارنةً بحالة وجود الهوم سويتش.

وقبل البدء في الموضوع أجد بعض الأساسيات الهامة المتعلقة به يجب على الإخوة أعضاء المنتدى فهمها واستيعابها جيداً أولاً , وأؤكد لكافة الإخوة أن فهم هذه الأساسيات سيمكنهم من فهم أهم جزئية متعلقة بالتعامل مع برنامج Mach3 وهي Referencing.

أولاً : Machine coordinate (نقطة أصل الماكينة)

وتعريفها هي النقطة الوحيدة على سطح طاولة الحفر التي يمكن لبرنامج Mach3 التعرف عليها عند تشغيل الراوتر وتشغيل البرنامج , أو عند حدوث أية مشكلة نتيجة انقطاع الكهرباء أو غيرها.

وهذه النقطة لها إحداثياتها الثلاثة X , Y , Z

وهذه النقطة هي التي من عندها نستطيع تحديد المكان الذي يجب أن يبدأ منه الراوتر استكمال الحفر.

وهذه النقطة يمكن التعرف عليها من خلال مفاتيح Home , ومن خلال الضغط على زر Reference all الموضح بالصورة المرفقة.





مع التنويه أن كل محور من المحاور الثلاثة له مفتاح الهوم الخاص به , وغالباً ما يثبت على الطرف.

حيث أنه بالضغط على هذا الزر يبدأ محور Z أولاً في الحركة نحو مفتاح الهوم الخاص به بسرعة يتم ضبطها كما سأوضح لاحقاً حتى يضغط على مفتاح الهوم ويفعله Activate the switch , في تلك اللحظة يرسل المفتاح إشارة إلى برنامج Mach3 , فيقوم البرنامج بتحريك الموتور في الاتجاه العكسي لاتجاه سيره الأول ليعود مفتاح الهوم لوضعه الأول Deactivate the switch .

عندئذ يرسل المفتاح إشارة إلى برنامج Mach3 بأنه قد عاد لوضعه الأول , ليقوم البرنامج بدوره بإرسال إشارة لإيقاف المحرك.
فتكون النتيجة هي إيقاف المحرك في نقطة بجوار مفتاح الهوم مباشرة.

وسنجد أن قراءة شاشة الإحداثيات أمام محور Z قد أصبحت بقيمة 0,000

وسنجد كذلك أن لون الزر الذي أمام الشاشة قد تحول للون الأخضر دلالة على أن محور Z تم عمل referencing له. 

وبمجرد أن يتوقف محور Z يبدأ محور Y في الحركة بنفس الطريقة حتى يتوقف ويضيء الزر الذي أمامه باللون الأخضر , وتتحول قراءة الشاشة التي أمامه إلى 0.000

وفي النهاية يتبقى محور X بنفس الطريقة.
(كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة)
وأرجو ملاحظة تغير الأزرار التي أمام كل محور من اللون الأحمر إلى اللون الأخضر
وكذلك ملاحظة تحول الأرقام كلها إلى الصفر






وسأستكمل باقي الشرح المشاركة القادمة بإذنه تعالى.


----------



## cadnet (29 يونيو 2010)

جربت الدرس الاول وفعلا حلت المشكلة - وكانت النتائج اكثر من رائعة
اقدم لك شكري وتقديري
بانتظار الدرس القادم 
تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (29 يونيو 2010)

اخي سيف سؤال على محاضرة الاولى 
اذا كنت اريد ان ابعد عن Home switches مسافة 10 ملم فكيف وهل هو home off او zone slow وهل اضع رقم باشارة سالبة يعني -10 او موجبة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 يونيو 2010)

الأخ الفاضل Cadnet
بخصوص سؤالك , يجب أولاً أن تفرق بين كل من:
Soft limits & Home switches

وسأتحدث عن الـ Soft limits & Slow zoneبالتفصيل لاحقاً.

أما بخصوص استفسارك عن طريقة تحريك نقطة أداة القطع بعيداً عن الـ Home switch لمسافة معينة بعد عملية referencing , فأنوه أن هناك فرق بين تغيير وضبط إحداثيات نقطة أصل الماكينة Home switch لتصبح بإحداثيات أخرى X,Y,Z وليس بالضرورة ان تكون 0,0,0 , وبين تحريك أداة القطع بعيداً عن الهوم سويتش عند الضبط.

فقد ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة أنه بعد الضغط على زر Reference all وانتقال المحاور الثلاثة إلى نقطة الهوم تتحول إحداثيات المحاور الثلاثة لتصبح 0,0,0
والحقيقة أن هذه الإحداثيات يمكن ضبطها وتغييرها على أي قيمة لسبب سأذكره بعد أن أشرح طريقة الضبط.

فلضبط إحداثيات المحاور بعد عمل الـ referencing على قيمة خلاف 0,0,0:

نضغط على زر Config في شريط الأدوات , ثم نختار Homing/Limits كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة.





نقوم بكتابة قيم الإحداثيات لكل من المحاور X,Y,Z في العمود المعنون بـ Home off , مع ملاحظة أن القيم الافتراضية هي 0,0,0 .. كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة.





نتأكد من وجود علامة صح الخضراء في العمود Auto zero , والتي تعني أن إحداثيات المحاور ستأخذ القيم المدونة في عمود Home off سواء كانت أصفار أو غيرها عند عمل reference له.





إذا كانت العلامة أمام المحور هي خطأ الحمراء فالقيم التي سيأخذها المحور هي القيمة العادية التي سيقف عندها دون أن تتغير إلى القيمة المدونة بالعمود السابق.

ولكن أنوه أنه في جميع الحالات سواء كانت القيم المضبوطة للمحاور عند نقطة الهوم هي 0,0,0 أو أي قيمة غيرها , فنقطة أداة القطع ستقف بجانب مفتاح الهوم مباشرة وليست بعده بأي مسافة.

أما عن السبب الذي قد يدعو البعض إلى ضبط قيم نقطة الهوم على قيم أخرى خلاف الأصفار , فالسبب هو أنه إذا تم الضغط على زر Goto Z,s التي تعني أمر لذهاب نقطة الحركة إلى الإحداثيات 0,0,0 , فلا تكون نقطة التوقف بجوار الهوم سويتش مباشرة حتى لا تتسبب في لمسه مما قد يؤدي لتوقف الماكينة.

وبالتالي فيتم ضبط أحداثيات نقطة الهوم في العمود Home off على قيم سالبة بحيث إذا تم إصدار أمر Goto Z,s بعيداً عن الهوم سويتش بهذه القيمة.





وعلى سبيل المثال إذا تم كتابة القيم سالب 2 في محور X , سالب 2 في محور Y , موجب 2 في محور Z.

ثم قمنا بعمل reference all , سنجد أن إحداثيات محاور الماكينة ستأخذ القيم -2,-2,+2 بعد أن تتوقف.
فإذا قمنا بالضغط على زر Goto Z,s سنجد أن الماكينة تتحرك بعيداً عن نقطة الهوم بالمسافة 2,2,2 من المحاور الثلاثة دون أن تضطر لتكون بجوار نقطة الهوم مباشرة.


----------



## م نازك (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن بأنتظار المزيد جزاكم الله الف خير 
عفوا سؤال حول زر ال (zero 4) (radius correct) 
اين تكمن فائدته؟ولو بشكل سطحي ومختصر كي لا نعيق تسلسل المحاضرات 
ودمتم موفقين


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 يوليو 2010)

م نازك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نحن بأنتظار المزيد جزاكم الله الف خير
> عفوا سؤال حول زر ال (zero 4) (radius correct)
> اين تكمن فائدته؟ولو بشكل سطحي ومختصر كي لا نعيق تسلسل المحاضرات
> ودمتم موفقين


الأخت الفاضلة م/ نازك
هذا الزر يتعلق بالمحور الرابع في حالة تركيبه.
والمحور الرابع يكون عبارة عن محور دوراني يدور حول أحد المحاور إما X أو Y أو Z
والمقصود بالمحور الدوراني هو أن الـ Step pulses تكون لدرجات الدوران (rotation degrees) وليست لوحدة المسافة الإزاحية (Displcement. unit)

وهذه الخاصية يتم استعمالها في حالة تثبيت السرعة المماسية على محيط المحور الدوراني Rotating axis لأنه كلما قل محيط المحور الدوراني نتيجة الخرط كلما قلت السرعة المماسية , وبالتالي فيتم زيادة معدل دورانه للحفاظ على السرعة الثابتة المماسية.

وفي حالة استعمالنا محور رابع يتم ضبط نقطة الصفر لمحور Z عند مركز هذا المحور
وإذا لم يكن مضبوطاً على نقطة الصفر يتم إدراج الفرق في المسافة بين نقطة مركز المحور الدوراني ونقطة الصفر لمحور Z في الـ DRO الخاص بالمحور الرابع 4Z
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت


----------



## م نازك (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير اخي الكريم سيف الله اسلام
كفيت وا اوفيت 
نحن بأنتظار باقي المحاظرات 
دمتم موفقين


----------



## chawkiz (4 يوليو 2010)

الله ينور عليك شرح مفصل و دقيق 

فعلا لقد استفدنا كثيرا 

شكرا لك و لا نمانع تن كان هناك اضافة


----------



## m.ahmad (6 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم 
الاخ سيف الله الاسلام عندي سؤال متقدم اشوي بس محتاج للاجابة 
هو اني استخدم برنامج mach 3 في تشغيل ما كينة cnc محلية التجميع لاكن واجهتني مشكلة انه لايمكن للبرنامج قراءة اكثر من 500 سطر ويتوقف عند هذا الحد 
اذا كان عندك حل .....
وجزاك الله كل الخير .....


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 يوليو 2010)

m.ahmad قال:


> سلام عليكم
> الاخ سيف الله الاسلام عندي سؤال متقدم اشوي بس محتاج للاجابة
> هو اني استخدم برنامج mach 3 في تشغيل ما كينة cnc محلية التجميع لاكن واجهتني مشكلة انه لايمكن للبرنامج قراءة اكثر من 500 سطر ويتوقف عند هذا الحد
> اذا كان عندك حل .....
> وجزاك الله كل الخير .....


البرنامج لا يقرأ أكثر من 500 سطر لأنك تستعمل النسخة التجريبية يا عزيزي.
والحل بسيط إن شاء الله , 
في هذا القسم ستجد موضوع للأخ الفاضل طارق بلال , حيث أدرج لأعضاء المنتدى موضوع لتحميل آخر نسخة من إصدار برنامج Mach-3 بالكراك بحيث يمكنك استعماله لقراءة حتى مليون سطر وليس حتى 500 فقط.

وهذا هو رابط الموضوع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205216.html

مع العلم أن الأستاذ أبو بحر كان قد أدرج قبله نسخة الإصدار الأقدم وكانت تعمل بكفاءة كاملة.
ولكني أدرجت لك رابط أحدث إصدار

وسأستكمل الموضوع بإذن الله تعالى , ومعذرة للتوقف نظراً للانشغال


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 يوليو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
أرجو المعذرة لتأخري في استكمال الموضوع لظروغ الانشغال.
ونستكمل سوياً في هذه المشاركة بإذن الله تعالى طريقة ضبط الراوتر لاستكمال الحفر بعد توقفه لأي سبب.

بعد أن فهمنا طريقة عمل Referencing , وضبط إحداثيات X,Y,Z لنقطة أصل الماكينة (Reference point) عند نقطة 0,0,0 .. ننطلق هنا لمرحلة ثانية وهو ضبط الأوفست (Offset) لنقطة أصل الشغلة.

والمقصود بنقطة أصل الشغلة هي نقطة الصفر التي يبدأ عندها الراوتر عمله بالحفر , وهي تختلف عن نقطة أصل الماكينة التي تكون بجوار مفاتيح الهوم كما سبق شرحه.

أما المقصود بالأوفست فهي المسافة على المحاور الثلاثة التي تفصل نقطة أصل الماكينة عن نقطة أصل الشغلة.
وهذه القيم الثلاثة للمحاور الثلاثة X,Y,Z يمكن تخزينها في برنامج ماك 3 بحيث يمكن استرجاعها مرة أخرى عند إعادة التشغيل كما سأشرح بالتفصيل.

والخطوات كالتالي بيانه بالتفصيل:

أولاً نقوم باختيار لوح خشب بأبعاد تتناسب مع الرسم المطلوب حفره بحيث نترك مسافة (خلوص) كافية على الأطرف لتثبيت الشغلة منها.

نقوم ثانياً بتحديد نقطة الصفر للرسمة المفترض حفرها على لوح الخشب قبل تثبيته على طاولة الراوتر , مع ملاحظة أن نقطة الصفر تكون هي نفسها نقطة الصفر على الرسمة الموجودة على شاشة برنامج الماك 3.

نفتح برنامج ماك 3 , ونقوم بتشغيل الراوتر , ونقوم بعمل Referencing للماكينة بالضغط على زر Reference all كما سبق شرحه بالمشاركات السابقة , ونتأكد أن إحداثيات المحاور قد أصبحت كلها أصفار بعد عمل الريفيرانس.

نضغط على زر Offsets – Alt 5 لنفتح صفحة الأوفست لتكون هي الصفحة التي أمامنا في ماك 3 كما بالصورة.





من المربع المعنون بـ Active work offset نختار رمز الأوفست الذي سنقوم بتخزين إحداثيات الشغلة عليه وليكن G55





نقوم بعمل Jogging للمحاور أي بتحريك كل محور من خلال لوحة المفاتيح حتى تلمس سن بنطة الحفر نقطة الصفر عند الشغلة.
ويتم ذلك بالنظر , مع التنويه أن ضبط محور Z يكون من خلال استعنال ورقة رفيعة بين سن البنطة والشغلة ويتم تحريك محور Z يدوياً بدقة شديدة وحرص حتى تلمس سن البنطة الشغلة ولا نستطيع تحريك الورقة التي بينها وبين الشغلة.

سنلاحظ أثناء تحريك المحاور تغير إحداثيات X,Y,Z في الخانة التي بأقصى اليمين , في حين بقاء محاور X,Y,Z للأوفست كما هي صفر

بعد الاستقرار على نقطة صفر الشغلة نقوم بالضغط على أزرار X-zero , Y-zero , Z-zero على اللوحة التي بأعلى اليمين أمام كل محور من المحاور سنلاحظ حدوث أمرين معاً كالتالي:
أولاً تتحول قيمة كل محور إلى الصفر
ثانياً تنتقل القيمة التي كانت مسجلة بهذه الخانة إلى الخانة المقابلة لكل محور في مربع Current work offset ولكن بقيمة سالبة.

نقوم عندئذ بالضغط على زر Save work offset كما بالصورة فتفتح لنا صفحة بها كافة الأوفست الذي تم تسجيلها , نضغط Save ونغلق الشاشة.





نفتح بعد ذلك الشاشة الرئيسية في ماك3 Program run

ونكون بذلك قد قمنا بتسجيل إحداثيات نقطة صفر الشغلة بحيث يمكننا العودة لها في أي وقت.
_________________
ولإجراء اختبار على صحة التنفيذ نقوم بعمل التالي:

نحرك المحاور الثلاثة بعيداً عن نقطة صفر الشغلة التي يقف عندها الراوتر , فنلاحظ انها تأخذ إحداثيات جديدة.

نقوم بغلق الراوتر وهو على هذه النقطة الجديدة وبرنامج ماك 3 وكأن الكهرباء قد انقطعت فجأة.

نعيد تشغيل برنامج ماك 3 وتشغيل الراوتر , فنجد أن الراوتر يقف عند نفس النقطة التي يقف عندها ولكن بإحداثيات مختلفة قد تكون أصفار.

نقوم بفتح صفحة Offsets واختيار الكود الذي قمنا بتسجيل الأوفست الخاص بالشغلة وهو G55 من مربع Active work offset

نقوك بعمل referencing للراوتر كما سبق شرحه , فنجد أن إحداثيات المحاور الثلاثة ستأخذ نفس القيم التي مسجلة بالكود G55

نضغط على زر Go to Z,s في الصفحة الرئيسية , سنجد أن بنطة الحفر قد تحركت حتى تقف على نقطة أصل الشغلة تماماً.
________
وقبل أن أنتقل للنقطة التالية سأكون مستعداً للإجابة على أية أسئلة متعلقة بما سبق شرحه.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 يوليو 2010)

حتى هذه النقطة من المفترض أن نكون قد فهمنا عمل مرجعية للمحاور (Referencing)
وضبط إحداثيات المحاور الثلاثة على الإحداثيات 0,0,0 بعد عمل المرجعية (Referencing)
ثم ضبط الأوفست وهي إحداثيات نقطة أصل الشغلة بالنسبة لنقطة أصل الماكينة , وقمنا بتخزينها في برنامج الماك 3 بكود محدد.

وأخراً طريقة إعادة الماكينة إلى نقطة الصفر إذا تم غلقها وهي في أي وضع.

المشاركة القادمة ساتحدث فيها عن كيفية ضبط بداية العمل من نقطة محددة خلاف نقطة الصفر.
لأنه من المفترض أن تبدأ الماكينة الحفر من حيث ما انتهت وليس من نقطة الصفر.

ولكن أفضل أولاً سماع أي أسئلة من الإخوة الأعضاء بخصوص ما تم شرحه.

وشكراً .. ومعذرة للإطالة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وشكر الله لك وزادك من علمه النافع

انا باستمتع وانا أقرأ مشاركاتك يا أخي 

وأسأل الله أن يجعل كل حرف تكتبه لتعلم به اخوانك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي سيف مشكور جدا على الشرح الرائع و انا اجهز ماكينة صغيرة تعمل على الماك و بعد ان انتهي سأذكرك دائما و سأستعان بك و دعائي لك بالتوفيق مفتوح بشكل دائم 
تحياتي لك و السلام خير ختام
و انت تساعد اخوانك العربان ليسيروا على طريق التطور و الحضارة و هذا عمل ابداعي بكل معنى الكلمة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وشكر الله لك وزادك من علمه النافع
> 
> ...


الأستاذ طارق بلال
لولا آخر إصدار من برنامج ماك-3 الذي تفضلت بإدراجه في هذا القسم لما كان لهذا الموضوع أن يكون.
وأشكرك على تشريفك للموضوع.



أبو بحر قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي سيف مشكور جدا على الشرح الرائع و انا اجهز ماكينة صغيرة تعمل على الماك و بعد ان انتهي سأذكرك دائما و سأستعان بك و دعائي لك بالتوفيق مفتوح بشكل دائم
> تحياتي لك و السلام خير ختام
> و انت تساعد اخوانك العربان ليسيروا على طريق التطور و الحضارة و هذا عمل ابداعي بكل معنى الكلمة


أستاذي الكبير أبو بحر
أولاً لي الشرف أن أكون معيناً لك في كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بضبط ماكينتك الجديدة على Mach-3
, سواء كانت تفصيل متعلقة بالإلكترونيات أو بضبط البرنامج , فالحقيقة أنه كلما فتحت برنامج ArtCam أتذكرك وأتذكر اعمالك ونصائحك ونسخة التورنت التي أدرجتها وأعمل من خلالها.
فولا الأستاذ أبو بحر لما عرفت برنامج ArtCam لا تعاملت معه.
وأتمنى أن أرد لك جزء من هذا الجميل.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
نعود مرة أخرى لاستكمال شرح طريقة استكمال الشغلة بعد توقف الراوتر من آخر نقطة انتهى إليها.

فإذا نظرنا في الصفحة الرئيسية لبرنامج Mach-3  في صفحة Program run , لوجدنا في أسفل اليسار فوق زر Reset  زر مكتوب أمامه Run from here.

وهذه الخاصية هي التي يتم استعمالها لاستكمال البرنامج من حيث ما انتهى.
ولاستكمال البرنامج من حيث ما انتهى إليه نتبع الخطوات التالية بالتفصيل:
________________

أولاً : نقوم بتسجيل آخر رقم سطر توقفنا عنده قبل أن نغلق الراوتر في ورقة أو كراس وليكن رقمه 1256 , ورقم السطر يكون مدوناً بالصفحة الرئيسة في برنامج Mach-3  في أسفل اليسار فوق زر ٌReset  في الخانة البيضاء أمام كلمة Line  , كما هو موضح بالصورة.





ثانياً : عند إعادة تشغيل الراوتر مرة اخرى نقوم أولاً بإعادة تحميل برنامح الـ G-code  الخاص بالشغلة والذي كان يعمل على الراوتر قبل توقفه.

ثالثاً : إذا كانت أداة الحفر تقف عند نقطة أصل الشغلة بالإحداثيات (0,0,0)  ننتقل للنقطة التالية مباشرة , أما إذا كانت تقف في مكان آخر فنقوم بضبط وضع أداة الحفر على نقطة الصفر بالنسبة للشغلة كما شرحت في المشاركات السابقة بالتفصيل.

رابعاً : نحرك مؤشر الفأرة حتى يقف عند الخانة المخصصة لرقم الصفر أمام كلمة Line  فنجد أن المؤشر قد تحول من شكل السهم إلى شكل كف اليد كما بالصورة.





خامساً : نضغط كليك يسار على الفأرة فيتحول لون الخانة من الرمادي إلى الأبيض كما بالصورة.

سادساً : نقوم بكتابة رقم السطر الذي توقفنا عنده آخر مرة وسجلناه في ورقة أو كراس (1265) , ثم نضغط Enter

سابعاً : نحرك مؤشر الفرأة عند زر Run from here  والذي أمام خانة رقم السطر مباشرة ونضغط كليك يسار , فنجد أن البرنامج بدأ في عد السطور من رقم 1 حتى يصل إلى السطر الذي يحمل هذا الرقم ويقف عنده.

ثامناً : نضغط على زر Cycle start  الأخضر اللون , فنجد أنه قد ظهرت أمامنا شاشة كما بالصورة:





تاسعاً : نقوم بتفعيل Start spindle  لتشغيل موتور الحفر عند البدء إذا كان الموتور يتم التحكم فيه من خلال Mach-3  , أو نقوم بتشغيل موتور الحفر يدوياً إذا لم تكن خاصية التحكم فيه من البرنامج موجودة.

عاشراً : تظهر خانة لنا اسمها Rapid height  وهي تعني الارتفاع الذي ترتفعه اداة الحفر عن السطح عند تحركها لنقطة بداية الحفر حتى لا تتحرك باتجاه X & Y  وهي على ارتفاع صفر فتسبب خدوش بسطح الشغلة , فنكتب فيها رقم 10 كمثال , وهي تعني أن محور Z  سيرتفع بقيمة 10 مللي عن سطح الشغلة قبل أن تتحرك أداة الحفر في أي اتجاه.

حادي عشر : نضغط Ok  فنجد أن موتور الراوتر قد بدأ في العمل , ثم تحركت أداة الحفر حتى تصل إلى النقطة التي ستبدأ الحفر فيها ثم تتوقف بانتظار الضغط على زر Cycle start  مرة أخرى ليبدأ الراوتر استكمال الحفر.





وهذه الخاصية لأجل التأكد أن أداة الحفر قد بدأت من عند النقطة المراد الحفر من عندها.
________
وفي المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله تعالى , سأذكر أسلوب مهم جداً في طريقة التعامل مع بيانات كل برنامج وطريقة تدوينها لسهولة غعادة تنفيذ الشغلة مرة أخرى , أو لاستكمال الحفر بها.


----------



## ksmksam (15 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية سؤال بسيط
انا حاليا بنيت ماكنة plasma وبستخدم ,mach3 بس مش عارف كيف اشغل راس البلازما عد بداء القص وايقافة اثناء انتقال الراس لانة لا ينفع ان يبقى راس البلازما شغال طول الوقت ممكن تساعدني


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يوليو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> يعطيك العافية سؤال بسيط
> انا حاليا بنيت ماكنة plasma وبستخدم ,mach3 بس مش عارف كيف اشغل راس البلازما عد بداء القص وايقافة اثناء انتقال الراس لانة لا ينفع ان يبقى راس البلازما شغال طول الوقت ممكن تساعدني


أخي الكريم Ksmksam
هل يمكنك أن تعطيني فكرة عن إمكانات رأس البلازما الذي لديك ؟؟
يعني هل به إمكانية THC up/down
هل به Sencing switch لضبط ارتفاعه عن سطح المعدن ؟؟
هل معه درايفر لقدح البلازما وتشغيلها ؟؟
أم أنها مجرد رأس بلازما يدوي عادية بلا أية إضافات ولا تجهيزات ؟؟


----------



## kly73 (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي سيف على هذة الدروس


----------



## kly73 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف ارجو توضيح كيف يتم تحميل ملف الشغل G code الى البرنامج وكيف يتم اعداد البرنامج للعمل ليقوم بتنفيذ


----------



## cadnet (25 يوليو 2010)

اخي سيف السلام عليكم
هل يجب تصفير الماكنة قبل البداء باي عمل اي اول مانشغل الماكنة نقوم بعمل هوم ثم نبداء بالاجراء الذي ذكرتة
وباتظار المشاركة الجديدة بفارغ الصبر
تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (25 يوليو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الإخوة الكرام
> أرجو المعذرة لتأخري في استكمال الموضوع لظروغ الانشغال.
> ونستكمل سوياً في هذه المشاركة بإذن الله تعالى طريقة ضبط الراوتر لاستكمال الحفر بعد توقفه لأي سبب.
> 
> ...


اخي الغالي لي سؤال وهو طبقت الذي ذكرتة واجهتني مشكلة بسيطة وهي بعد عمل g54 ماهو الزر الذي يفعلها - اي بعد ما تفتح البرنامج وتود الذهاب النقطة التي تم تخزينها في g54 فاي زرار الذي يحرك المحاور الى هذه النقطة ارجو توضيح مع فائق التقدير


----------



## kly73 (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف اضافتاً الى اسئلت السابقة . كيف يمكن اعداد ports and pins . ومافائدة system hotkeys.


----------



## ksmksam (27 يوليو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم Ksmksam
> هل يمكنك أن تعطيني فكرة عن إمكانات رأس البلازما الذي لديك ؟؟
> يعني هل به إمكانية THC up/down
> هل به Sencing switch لضبط ارتفاعه عن سطح المعدن ؟؟
> ...



:77::77::77::77::77::77:
يعطيك العافية 
انا اقوم بتجميع الماكنة ولا تحتوي THC ولاكن قررت استخدام PIC وحساس لقياس المسافة عن سطح المعدن 
وساعتمد على اشارات ديجيتل وليس data 
وبالنسبة للبلازما هي DC inverter مع راس يدوي لاكن ما في مشكلة اعرف كيف بامكاني شبك البلازما مع احد مخارج parallel port لاكن المشكلة عندما احول الرسمة من artcam الى mach3 اتوقع ان يعمل الراوتراو البلازما من بداية اول رسمة الى نهاية اخر رسمة وكما تعلم هذا خطاء


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 يوليو 2010)

تمام هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
عذراً لتأخري في الرد لظروف العمل
وسأرد اليوم بمشيئة الله تعالى على كافة الرسائل بالتفصيل


----------



## kly73 (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي سيف بحمدلله من خلال التجربة لقد قمت بتحميل ملف الشغل وتشغيل البرنامج وبمعلومات بسيطه قمت بضيط البورتات لكن اريد تفاصيل اكثر حول البورتات وفائدة system hotkeys جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
سأتولى الرد على الأسئلة وفقاً لترتيب ورودها بمشيئة الله تعالى.



kly73 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي سيف ارجو توضيح كيف يتم تحميل ملف الشغل G code الى البرنامج وكيف يتم اعداد البرنامج للعمل ليقوم بتنفيذ


 
لديك طريقتين لتحميل برنامج الـ G-code إلى برنامج Mach-3

الطريقة الأولى:
من شريط الأدوات Tool bar إضغط File > Load G-code كما بالصورة :





ثم تختار ملف الـ G-code من مكان تخزينه على الكمبيوتر وتصغط Ok

ستجد أن كود الملف تم تحميله في الشاشة الخضراء التي على اليسار , وتم كتابة اسم الملف ومكانه في خانة اسم الملف , وتم رسم الشكل الذي يمثله الملف في الخانة المخصصة له على اليمين ... وذلك كما بالصورة :





الطريقة الثانية:
تضغط على زر Load G-code في الصفحة الرئيسية للملف بدلاً من شريط الأدوات , وتكرر نفس الخطوات السابقة .. كما بالصورة المرفقة:





_______
أما بخصوص الشق الثاني من السؤال , فطريقة ضبط البرنامج والتعامل معه هو ما أتعرض له في هذا الموضوع بالكامل.
ولذلك فلا أعرف إذا كنت تقصد سؤال محدد !!


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

cadnet قال:


> اخي سيف السلام عليكم
> هل يجب تصفير الماكنة قبل البداء باي عمل اي اول مانشغل الماكنة نقوم بعمل هوم ثم نبداء بالاجراء الذي ذكرتة
> وباتظار المشاركة الجديدة بفارغ الصبر
> تحياتي


عزيزي Cadnet
يوجد في برنامج Mach-3 خاصية تتيح لك أن تختار ما بين أن تقوم الماكينة بتصفير إحداثياتها أوتوماتيكياً عند البدء , أو أن تحتفظ بآخر إحداثياتها عند إيقاف البرنامج وذلك كما يلي:

من شريط الأدوات إضغط:
Config > General config

فتظهر لك شاشة الضبط , ستجد في أقصى اليمين بأسفل الشاشة جزء مخصص لضبط الـ DRO
هي شاشة الإحداثيات كما بالصورة:





ستجد المربع الرابع من أعلى مكتوب أمامه Persistent DRO,s

فتفعيل هذا الخيار بوضع علامة في المربع يعني أنه عند غلق البرنامج وإعادة تشغيله مرة أخرى , فستحتفظ إحداثيات نقطة التشغيل بآخر إحداثيات كانت عليها عند غلق البرنامج.

وعدم وضع علامة في هذا المربع يعني أن إحداثيات نقطة التشغيل ستأخذ القيم صفر و صفر و صفر عند إعادة تشغيل البرنامج مرة أخرى بغض النظر عما كانت عليه عند غلق البرنامج.
____________
وعموماً أنا أفضل تفعيل هذه الخاصية بحيث يحتفظ البرنامج بإحداثيات النقطة التي كان عندها عند غلقه لسبب متعلق بانقطاع الكهرباء فجأة.
حتى يمكنني تحديد رقم السطر الذي كانت تقف عنده نقطة التشغيل بالتقريب.

ولكن كما ذكرت من قبل عندما تود أنت أن توقف البرنامج في نهاية اليوم لتعيد استمرار الحفر مرة أخرى , فيجب عليك أن تقوم بالتالي:

أولاً : تضغط على زر Feed Hold الأصفر اللون في الصفحة الرئيسية أثناء الحفر , فهذا من شأنه أن يقوم بإيقاف المحركات الثلاثة مع استمرار موتور الحفر في العمل , وتدون في ورقة صغيرة رقم السطر الذي توقفت عنده.

ثانياً : توقف محرك الراوتر الخاص ببنطة الحفر.

ثالثاً : تقوم برفع محور Z إلى قيمة أعلى من صفر في مكان آمن بعيداً عن الشغلة وعن أدوات التثبيت حتى لا تصطدم بها عند إعادتها لنقطة الصفر.

رابعاً : تضغط زر Goto Z,s في الصفحة الرئيسية , فتذهب نقطة التشغيل إلى نقطة أصل الشغلة وهي أصفار , وبالتالي فحتى لو أعدت فتح البرنامج مرة أخرى ستجد أن نقطة التشغيل تقف عند الإحداثيات أصفار , سواء كنت قمت بتفعيل خاصية Persistent DRO,s أم لا , لأنك كنت تقف قبل غلق البرنامج بالفعل على نقطة الصفر.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

cadnet قال:


> اخي الغالي لي سؤال وهو طبقت الذي ذكرتة واجهتني مشكلة بسيطة وهي بعد عمل g54 ماهو الزر الذي يفعلها - اي بعد ما تفتح البرنامج وتود الذهاب النقطة التي تم تخزينها في g54 فاي زرار الذي يحرك المحاور الى هذه النقطة ارجو توضيح مع فائق التقدير


أخي الفاضل
كما قلت لك عندما تفتح البرنامج في البداية فأمامنا احتمالين كالتالي:

الاحتمال الأول :
أنك قبل غلق البرنامج تكون قد أوقفت نقطة التشغيل عند نقطة أصل الشغلة والتي إحداثياتها هي 0,0,0 , وبالتالي فلن تكون بحاجة إلى عمل Referencing لأن نقطة التشغيل تقف عند نقطة الصفر بالفعل.
ويكون المطلوب منك هو أن تبدأ البرنامج من رقم السطر الذي انتهى عنده كما شرحت من قبل.

الاحتمال الثاني :
أن تكون نقطة التشغيل تقف في مكان غير معلوم.
وبالتالي وبصرف النظر عن الإحداثيات التي تظهر على الشاشة عند فتح البرنامج ما إذا كانت أصفار أو غيرها , فسيتطلب منك إجراء التالي:

أولاً : تشغيل الراوتر وعمل Reset كي يقبل منك البرنامج أي خيار تسجله.

ثانياً : الانتقال إلى شاشة Offset واختيار الكود الذي قمت بتسجيل الأوفست فيه الخاص بهذه الشغلة سواء كان G54 أو G55 و غيره.

ثالثاً : تقوم بعمل Referencing كما ذكرت من قبل , فتتحرك المحاور نحو الهوم سويتشز , وبمجرد أنم يقف كل محور سيأخذ إحداثيه المدون في الأوفست الذي فعلته.

رابعاً : تقوم بعد ذلك بالضغط على زر Goto Z,s ي الصفحة الرئيسية , فتتحرك نقطة التشغيل حتى تقف عند نقطة أصل الشغلة 0,0,0

لا أعرف ما إذا كنت أجبت على سؤالك أم انك تستفسر عن شيء آخر ؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

kly73 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي سيف اضافتاً الى اسئلت السابقة . كيف يمكن اعداد ports and pins . ومافائدة system hotkeys.


أخي الكريم Kly73
إعداد ports and pins تحدث عنه من قبل الأخ الفاضل طارق بلال عندما أدرج فيلم من اليوتيوب عن ضبط البرنامج على هذا الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201732.html

وبالتالي فأرجو من الأخ Kly شاهدة الرابط أولاً , وإذا كان لديك اي سؤال أو استفسار أو تعذر عليك الفهم , فلا تتردد في أن تطرح سؤالك هنا لأجيبك عليه.

أما بخصوص سؤالك عن system hotkeys فهي خاصية تتيح لك تشغيل وظيفة من وظائف برنامج ماك 3 بالضغط على زر واحد في لوحة المفاتيح.
وعلى سبيل المثال:

فتحريك المحاور X,Y في أي اتجاه يمكنك من خلال الضغط على الأسهم الأربعة في لوحة المفاتيح وعلى زري Page Up , Page Down لتحريك المحور Z
وهذه الأزرار تسمى في هذه الحالة System hot keys
ويمكن تغييرها وضبطها من خلال Config > General config... > System hot keys

شكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> :77::77::77::77::77::77:
> يعطيك العافية
> انا اقوم بتجميع الماكنة ولا تحتوي THC ولاكن قررت استخدام PIC وحساس لقياس المسافة عن سطح المعدن
> وساعتمد على اشارات ديجيتل وليس data
> وبالنسبة للبلازما هي DC inverter مع راس يدوي لاكن ما في مشكلة اعرف كيف بامكاني شبك البلازما مع احد مخارج parallel port لاكن المشكلة عندما احول الرسمة من artcam الى mach3 اتوقع ان يعمل الراوتراو البلازما من بداية اول رسمة الى نهاية اخر رسمة وكما تعلم هذا خطاء


عزيزي ksmksam
الحقيقة لم أستطع أن أفهم ما تقصده تحديداً.
في البداية كنت أظن عدم قدرتك على جعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع.

ولكن يبدو أنك تتحدث عن أمر متعلق بضبط برنامج Artcam فيما يتعلق بالـ Strategey الخاصة بأولويات القطع , بحيث تطلب من البرنامج أن يبدأ بقطع مسارات معينة في اتجاه معين وفقاً للخيارات المتاحة في البرنامج.

لو كان هذا سؤالك , فأعتقد أن الذي يمكنه أن يفيدك هو الأستاذ أبو بحر لخبرته في برنامج الآرت كام.


----------



## ksmksam (29 يوليو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> عزيزي ksmksam
> الحقيقة لم أستطع أن أفهم ما تقصده تحديداً.
> في البداية كنت أظن عدم قدرتك على جعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع.
> 
> ...


سؤالي كيف اجعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع؟
وكيف احول الرسمة الى mach3؟
من artcam او autocad


----------



## kly73 (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي سيف على الشرح الوافى وجزاك الله كل الخير واعذرني على كثرة اسئلتي


----------



## يحيى يحيى (5 أغسطس 2010)

كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفي حقك علينا ولكن يكفي دعئنا (شكر الله لك)


----------



## cadnet (5 أغسطس 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> عزيزي Cadnet
> يوجد في برنامج Mach-3 خاصية تتيح لك أن تختار ما بين أن تقوم الماكينة بتصفير إحداثياتها أوتوماتيكياً عند البدء , أو أن تحتفظ بآخر إحداثياتها عند إيقاف البرنامج وذلك كما يلي:
> 
> من شريط الأدوات إضغط:
> ...


اخي سيف رمضان مبارك عليك وعلى جميع الاخوة
بصراحة ولا اروع طبقت الشرح وكانت النتائج اكثر من المتوقع - بقي هنا سؤال وهو عند عودة الى العمل كان محور z يتحرك مما ادى الى تلف جزء من العمل - ماهي الطريقة المثلى الذي يجب ان يكون فيها z بحيث لا يتلف العمل
اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح في عملك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 أغسطس 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
أعتذر من تغيبي الفترة السابقة نظراً لظروف خاصة
وسأبدأ الرد على أسئلتكم تباعاً واستكمال الموضوع بإذنه تعالى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> سؤالي كيف اجعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع؟
> وكيف احول الرسمة الى mach3؟
> من artcam او autocad


الأخ الكريم ksmksam
بخصوص سؤالك الأول:


> سؤالي كيف اجعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع؟


أولاً يجب أن نعرف أن برنامج mach 3 آخر إصداتر الذي أدرجه الأخ الفاضل طارق بلال يتحكم في القطع بالليزر أو البلازما ببرنامج مخصص للبلازما له شاشة أكثر تفصيلاً وتعلقاً بالبلازما تحديداً.

أما الإصدار القديم الذي كان قد أدرجه الأستاذ أبو بحر فهو نفسه الذي يتحكم في البلازما والراوتر معاً.

وساتناول هذا الأمر بالتفصيل فيما بعد , ولكن مبدئياً التحكم في البلازما يكون من خلال إشارة تصدر من خلال أحد بينات الخرج عند بداية القطع.
وبداية القطع تتم ترجمتها في الـ G-code بأن تجعل قيمة محور Z أصغر من الصفر.
وانقطاع القطع تتم ترجمتها في الـ G-code بأن تجعل قيمة محور Z مساوية أو أكبر من الصفر.
ويوجد ضبط في برنامج mach-3 الإصداتر القديم بأن يخرج إشارة على الخرج رقم 6 في حالة Z أصغر من الصفر.
وتنعدم الإشارة على الخرج رقم 6 في حالة كون Z أكبر من أو مساوية للصفر.
ويوجد في ضبط البرنامج هذه الخاصية

وهذه الإشارة هي التي تتحكم في بداية وإنهاء قطع البلازما بقدح البلازما Plasma activation

فعلى سبيل المثال
إذا أردت قطع شكل معين بالبلازما , تفترض أن قيمة محور Z عند القطع أي قيمة سالبة اصغر من الصفر وليكن -1 مثلاً.
وتفترض أن قيمة محور Z عند عدم القطع صفر مثلاً.

مع الوضع بالاعتبار أن تقوم بتعطيل حركة محور z وذلك بعدة طرق أفضلها أن تضبط أرقام بينات dir & step في الـ pin configration لى رقم غير موجود وليكن رقم Zero

وعموماً سأتناول مسألة الليزر والبلازما عموماً بالتفصيل لاحقاً إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> سؤالي كيف اجعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع؟
> وكيف احول الرسمة الى mach3؟
> من artcam او autocad


أي رسمة يجب أن يتم تحويلها إلى الـ G-code أولاً سواء كانت vector (dxf- dwg أو كانت صورة بأي امتداد معروف مثل jpg - bmp - gif - .....
والتحويل إلى الـ G-code يتم من خلال برامج الـ CAM

ما بخصوص برنامج الأرت كام , فيوجد فيه خاصية تحويل الرسمة إلى الـ G-code أعتقد ان شرح هذه المسألة تم تناولها في الموضوع المخصص للأرت كام.

تتبقى لدينا نقل الـ G-code إلى برنامج mach 3
يتم هذا من خلال الضغط على زر Load G-code تحميل البرنامج من مكانه على الجهاز
وقد تناولت هذا الأمر من قبل بالتفصيل في المشاركات السابقة.

وشكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> اخي سيف رمضان مبارك عليك وعلى جميع الاخوة
> بصراحة ولا اروع طبقت الشرح وكانت النتائج اكثر من المتوقع - بقي هنا سؤال وهو عند عودة الى العمل كان محور z يتحرك مما ادى الى تلف جزء من العمل - ماهي الطريقة المثلى الذي يجب ان يكون فيها z بحيث لا يتلف العمل
> اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاح في عملك


غالي والطلب رخيص يا أخ cadnet

ولكن يجب أن نعلم أولاً أنه عند الضغط على زر Go to Z,s فالذي يتحرك في البداية هما محوري X & Y فقط بدون محور Z مع بعضهما البعض , وعندما يصلا إلى نقطة الصفر في نفس الوقت يبدأ محور Z في التحرك نحو الصفر.
والمشكلة التي قد تواجهنا هو وجود محور Z عند وضع أصغر من الصفر أو مساوي له بحيث قد تؤدي حركة محاور الـ X & Y نحو الصفر إلى احتكاك اداة القطع بالشلة فتفسدها أو تنكسر.

يمكنك منع محور Z من إتلاف جزء من العمل أو الارتطام بكلامبات التثبيت مما قد يؤدي إلى حدوث كسر لأداة القطع بإحدى الطريقتين.

الطريقة الأولى (يدوياً).
وهي أن تقوم بإجراء بسيط قبل أن تضغط على زر Go to Z,s هي أن تحرك محور Z إلى أعلى بقدر مناسب فوق الشغلة وكلامبات التثبيت وليكن لقيمة 20 ملم تقريباً , بعدها تضغط على زر Go to Z,s
فتجد أن كل من محوري X & Y يتحركان اولاً نحو الصفر , وفي النهاية بعد ان يتوقفا ينزل محور Z للصفر.

الطريقة الثانية (أوتوماتيكياً)
أولاً يتم الضغط على زر config>safe z كما بالصورة المرفقة

http://www.0zz0.com







ثانياً يظهر المربع الحواري كما بالصورة , ويتم اختيار الخيار الثاني في المربع الحواري الذي يظهر , ويتم كتابة قيمة Z الآمنة ولتكن 20







http://www.0zz0.com

ثالثاً لديك خيار في أن أن تتحرك نقطة التشغيل إلى قيمة Z المدونة عند إيقاف الراوتر أو أن تظل مكانها , وذلك في السطر الأخير كما بالصورة.
______
أرجو من الأخ cadnet أن يجرب الطريقة الثانية ويطلعني على النتيجة.
وأي خدمة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

أشكر كافة الأخوة الكرام الذين تفضلوا بإدراج تعليقاتهم الكريمة بالشكر والدعاء.
وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم أعاده الله علينا وعلى الجميع بالخير والبركات.


----------



## taherispeng (12 أغسطس 2010)

استفسار
هل يعلم احد اين اجد في مصر من يبيع router spindle 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hane hane (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قمت بتثبيت برنامج mach3 على وندوزxpولكن لم يشغل المحركات الخطويه رغم تفعيلى لمخارجParallelPort


----------



## hane hane (12 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء الإجابه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hane hane (13 أغسطس 2010)

هل من مجيب


----------



## hane hane (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## hane hane (15 أغسطس 2010)

abdoaak


----------



## cadnet (18 أغسطس 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> غالي والطلب رخيص يا أخ cadnet
> 
> ولكن يجب أن نعلم أولاً أنه عند الضغط على زر Go to Z,s فالذي يتحرك في البداية هما محوري X & Y فقط بدون محور Z مع بعضهما البعض , وعندما يصلا إلى نقطة الصفر في نفس الوقت يبدأ محور Z في التحرك نحو الصفر.
> والمشكلة التي قد تواجهنا هو وجود محور Z عند وضع أصغر من الصفر أو مساوي له بحيث قد تؤدي حركة محاور الـ X & Y نحو الصفر إلى احتكاك اداة القطع بالشلة فتفسدها أو تنكسر.
> ...



السلام عليكم
تم تجربةالطريقة وكانت مذهله وناجحة 1000 % رحم الله والديك
اخي سيف اذا المحاور بعيدة اي في نهاية الطاولة واردت ان ارجعها الى الهوم كيف يتم زيادة السرعة علما انها في الوضع الحالي تسير في بطئ شديد وتستغرق وقت كبير
وفقك الله
الاخ hane hane اعتقد عدم الاجابه هو انشغال الاعضاء بشهر رمضان اما سبب له اسبباب عديدة منها هل انت واثق من الربط وهل ادخال الارقام كان صحيح اعتقد انك يجب ان تضع معلومات كثيرة كي يتم اجابتك - وانصحك ان ترجع الى موقع البرنامج سوف تجد شرح لحل المشكله في حالة ان البرنامج كان السبب - وبما انك تقول انك ادخلت المعلومات فاما انك لم تدخلها بشكل صحيح او عندك خطئ بالربط
تحياتي


----------



## طهيري (19 أغسطس 2010)

الي كل الاخوى الكرام و خاصة الى الاخ سيف الله اسلام شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم في مجال السي ان سي 
انا من مستعملي الجدد لبرنامج مخ3 الرائع في التحكم و السيطرة وضبط الالة 
ولدي سؤل لكم 
هو ان البرنامج حسب معرفتي يمكن ان يخرج او يستقبل المعلومات من عدة مخارج متوازية كا
port1 . potr2..port3
التي تضبط من البرنامج
لاكن في حالتي لم اتمكن من ذلك 
و أوضح اشتريت كارت مخرج متوازي وركبتها في الكمبيوتر ليصبح عندي مخرجين 
port1 port3
وهما يعملان جيدا مع الطابعة لكن مع مخ 3 عند ضبط علي 
port1
هناك نتيجة اما على بورت3port 3
ليس هناك اي نتيجة 
ارجو منكم ان توضحوا لي كيف استعمل port3 و port1
معا للتحكم في عدة اجهزة مع الالة سي ان سي
في الاخير شكرا مسبقا


----------



## سعد المغربي (22 أغسطس 2010)

اخي سيف الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

وبصراحه في اسئله عن تحويل من برامج التصميم المختلفه الى الماك 3 وانا ان شاء الرحمن بصدد وضع موضوع لشرح كيفيه تحويل الرسمات من الاوتوكاد والكوريل درو والماستر كام الى الماك 3 لكن لا ازال في طور البحث والتجريب 

اما بالنسبه الى التحويل من السوليد ووركي فقد قمت بوضع موضوع مخصص في المنتدى يتناول التحويل لكن بشكل مبدئي 

وبصراحه شيء يثلج الصدر رؤيه العديد من الاشخاص اللي لهم حب معرفه خفايا الماك 3 و ما يثلج الصدر اكثر هو وجود مدرس عضيم مثلك يشرح لنا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع

والله يجعل الشرح هذا في ميزان حسناتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 أغسطس 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
أعتذر على غيابي لظروف شهر رمضان المعظم
وسأبدأ في الرد على الأسئلة تباعاً قبل أن أستكمل الموضوع وأبدأ معكم مرحلة أخرى.


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا أستسمح أخي إسلام في الرد على سؤال مخارج الطابعة

فقد بحثت في هذا الموضوع نظرا لأن عندي لابتوب ليس به مخرج طابعة متوازي وكل فتحاته يو إس بي وكنت أريد تشغيل البرنامج عليه ولكن بعد البحث لمدة طويلة وجدت أشخاص كثيرين مثلي على منتديات أجنية وقد أجمع الجميع على عدم صلاحية محولات فتحة اليو اس بي إلى باراليل وذلك لأن برنامج الماك يخرج بيانات ويأخذ نتائج عن طريق الفتحة الخاصة بالطباعة فيجب أن تكون الفتحة مزدوجة الاتجاه فيها أطراف للخرج وأطراف للدخل وتأخذ وتخرج البيانات بنفس السرعة والكفاءة في كلا الاتجاهين وهذا ما تفتقده محولات الاتصال الخارجيه بالكمبيوتر

وإذا أراد احد أن يضيف فتحة لجهازه فيجب أن يكون ذلك بتركيب كارت إضافي على اللوحة الأم (الموزربورد) عن طريق وصلات البي سي آي أو الآيزا وليس عن طريق اليو إس بي

وفي حالة الكمبوتر المحمول(اللاب توب) يكون عن طريق كارت pcmia ويجب التأكد عند شرائه أنه يعمل في كلا الاتجاهين بكامل الكفائة وبتماثلية تامه حتى تستطيع التحكم به في وحدة التحكم الخاصة بالماكينة

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

أخوكم في الله

طارق بلال


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 أغسطس 2010)

hane hane قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت بتثبيت برنامج mach3 على وندوزxpولكن لم يشغل المحركات الخطويه رغم تفعيلى لمخارجParallelPort


الأخ الفاضل
توجد أسباب كثيرة جداً.
ولكن في البداية أرجو منك أن تتأكد من التالي:

أولاً أن تكون قد قمت بتثبيت الربنامج والـ Driver لخاص به بشكل سليم , بحيث لو فتحت الـ Control panel ثم الـ System ثم الـ Device manager يجب أن تجد أن Mach3 driver مدون في القائمة.

ثانياً يجب أن تتأكد أن رقم البورت الذي أدرجته في ضبط البرنامج سليم , ويمكنك التعرف على رقم البورت كما يلي:
Control panel > System > Hardware < Device manager

ثم تبحث في القائمة المنسدلة عن Ports (Com & Lpt) t ثم تضغط عليها double click .
ومن القائمة المنسدلة تختار البورت LPT1 وتضغط عليها double click
سيظهر لك شباك فيه قوائم مختلفة , تختار منه Resources سيظهر لك شباك جديد فيه رقم البورت الصحيح الذي يجب أن تضعه في ضبط البرنامج في البداية.

والصورة موضحة بالمرفق كما يلي:





فأ{جو أن تتأكد أولاً من البندين اللذان ذكرتهما وهما:
التأكد أن تثبيت البرنامج والدرايفر تم بشكل سليم.
التأكد أنك أدرجت رقم البورت في ضبط الابرنامج بشكل سليم.
وفي انتظار النتيجة


----------



## hane hane (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
رقم البورت متأكد منه
ما يخص البورت من تهيئة مخارج متأكد منه
*بعد التأشير على خانة sherline1/2pulse mode
المحركات X.Y.Z كلها شغالة
عند إلغاء التأشير كلها تتوقف
سؤال آخر بخصوص إدخال أبعاد المكينة من أين 
شكرا على الرد

*


----------



## hane hane (22 أغسطس 2010)

* Mach3 driver مدون في القائمة.
سوف أتأكدمنه
*


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 أغسطس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم تجربةالطريقة وكانت مذهله وناجحة 1000 % رحم الله والديك
> اخي سيف اذا المحاور بعيدة اي في نهاية الطاولة واردت ان ارجعها الى الهوم كيف يتم زيادة السرعة علما انها في الوضع الحالي تسير في بطئ شديد وتستغرق وقت كبير
> وفقك الله


عزيزي Cadnet
عند إعطاء البرنامج امر بعودة المحاور إلى الهوم , فيتحرك كل محور بسرعة يتم ضبط قيمتها كنسبة مئوية من السرعة القصوى وذلك كالتالي:

Config > Home/Limit

فيظهر لك المربع الحواري التالي كما بالصورة:





ستجد العمود الأخير من المربع مخصص لكتابة رقم من 0 - 100 , وهو يسواي النسبة المئوية للسرعة التي يتحرك بها المحرك عند عودته إلى الهوم بالنسبة للسرعة القصوى المضبوط عليها.

وستجد أن القيمة الافتراضية للسرعة في البرنامج هي 20% , يمكنك رفعها إلى القيمة الملائمة ولتكن 80% مثلاً.

مع العلم انه يمكنك ضبط كل محرك لكل محور بنسبة مئوية تختلف عن الآخر وفقاً لوزن الجزء المتحرك.
فكلما زاد الوزن قلت النسبة المئوية لتلافي أثر القصور الذاتي عند الارتطام بمفتاح الهوم.

أرجو التجربة وموافاتي بالنتيجة
وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 أغسطس 2010)

طهيري قال:


> الي كل الاخوى الكرام و خاصة الى الاخ سيف الله اسلام شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم في مجال السي ان سي
> انا من مستعملي الجدد لبرنامج مخ3 الرائع في التحكم و السيطرة وضبط الالة
> ولدي سؤل لكم
> هو ان البرنامج حسب معرفتي يمكن ان يخرج او يستقبل المعلومات من عدة مخارج متوازية كا
> ...


أخي العزيز طارق بلال رد على موضوع مخرج الطابعة للأخ طهيري أفضل مني
فالأخ طارق لديه خبرة في هذه المسألة
جزاك الله خيراً يا عزيزي طارق


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 أغسطس 2010)

سعد المغربي قال:


> اخي سيف الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> 
> وبصراحه في اسئله عن تحويل من برامج التصميم المختلفه الى الماك 3 وانا ان شاء الرحمن بصدد وضع موضوع لشرح كيفيه تحويل الرسمات من الاوتوكاد والكوريل درو والماستر كام الى الماك 3 لكن لا ازال في طور البحث والتجريب
> 
> ...


أخي الكريم سعد المغربي
جزاك الله خيراً على كلامك الطيب الذي لا أستحقه
وفي انتظار موضوعك بفارغ الصبر
وندعو الله تعالى ان يزيدك علماً ونفعاً بما تعلمه لنا


----------



## طهيري (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يأخي سيف الله إسلام علي هذ التوجيه 
اتمنى ان يجيبنا الأخ طارق
شكرا مسبقا وخاصتا الي سيف الله إسلام لأن ماطرحه وشرحه جدير بالشكر


----------



## cadnet (25 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم اخي سيف
اود ان اسئلك في حالة بدا العمل وحصل انك تود ان تعيد خطوة الى الوراء ثم تكمل العمل فهل هناك خطوات معتمدة في هذا المجال
والسؤال الاخر اثناء تقدم العمل اتضح ان القالب لم يكون موازن ومائل - اي ان القطعة المراد العمل عليها مائلة من جهة عمل محور z ماهي الخطوات التي يمكن ان اضيف 1 ملم مثلا اثناء عمل - هل استطيع توقيف الماكنة ثم اغير مقدار z ومن ثمة تكملة العمل 
وهل هناك امكانيه للبرنامج في حالة عدم توازن الطاولة ان يتم عمل الموازنة من البرنامج ام يجب موازنة الطاولة بشكل دقيق
تحياتي


----------



## ah1med (29 أغسطس 2010)

*أسئلة من فضلك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بارك الله فيك أخي سيف الإسلام حقا استفدت كثيرا من الموضوع 

لدي أسئلة لما تتضح لي اجاباتها بعد


1 - من قائمة config يوجد خيار tool table كيف أضبط المكينة عليه ، هل من خلاله اضبط حركة المحاور على مقاس طاولة العمل أرجو التوضيح .

2 - من offest alt 5 هل لـــ G45 ، G55 ، G56 ...... إلى G59 ، معاني محددة ووضائف ثابتة ؟ ... إذا كان لكل جي كود وظيفة معينة أرجو توضيحها .

3 - عند تحركه من الكيبورد Z لا يتحرك ما الحل ؟ كذلك المحركات في محور X , Y أحيانا تعمل صوت ثابت وما تتحرك لما اضغط بشكل متواصل على الكيبورد أي أنها لا تدور إلى بعد أن أرفع يدي عن الضغط على الكيبورد ثم اضغط مرة أخرى لتتحرك ... من فضلك أيضا أود شرح ضبط المحور Z في المكينة ، وشكرا .



اعذررني أخي الكريم ربما أثقلت في الأسئلة ... أسأل الله أن يثيبك على ذلك


------------------------------------------


----------



## taherispeng (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اود ان اسال عن الفرق بين 
active high and active low


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاكتيف هاي واكتيف لو سأوضحها لك بتشبيه بسيط جدا

عندك مفتاح النور الموجود بالغرفه

يمكن ان يعمل النور عند رفع المفتاح لأعلى في هذه الحالة يكون شبيه بالاكتيف هاي يعني عند رفع الجهد على الطرف الخاص بالتحكم للقيمة هاي التي هي واحد في المنطق او 5 من حيث الفولت

ويمكن تركيب المفتاح في الغرفه بحيث يضيء المصباح عند تنزيل زر المفتاح لأسفل وهذا يشبه الاكتيف لوو حيث فيه يتم عمل الجهاز عند انخفاض قيمة الاشارة للصفر في المنطق او القيمة الدنيا للفولت في دائرة التحكم

ويتم اختيار هذه القيم حسب مواصفات دائرة التحكم والدرايف وطريقة تصنيعه من قبل المصمم الذي صممه 

فتعرف من كتيب المواصفات او من قرائتك للدارة هل هو يعمل على منطق اكتيف هاي او لوو

ارجو ان يكون الامر اتضح لك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 سبتمبر 2010)

cadnet قال:


> تسلم اخي سيف
> اود ان اسئلك في حالة بدا العمل وحصل انك تود ان تعيد خطوة الى الوراء ثم تكمل العمل فهل هناك خطوات معتمدة في هذا المجال


عزيزي Cadnet
توجد طريقتين:
الأولى هو الضغط على مفتاح Reverse run كما بالصورة المرفقة.





ويتم ذلك بإيقاف الراوتر أولاًأثناء عمله بالضغط على مفتاح Feed Hold الأصفر فتتوقف حركة المحاور مع استمرار راوتر الحفر في الدوران , ثم الضغط على مفتاح Reverse run ليبدأ الراوتر بالتحرك بالاتجاه العكسي.

الثانية هو أن تحدد رقم السطر الذي تود البدء من عنده وتتبع نفس الطريقة التي ذكرتها سابقاً بخصوص استكمال العمل بعد توقف الراوتر.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 سبتمبر 2010)

cadnet قال:


> والسؤال الاخر اثناء تقدم العمل اتضح ان القالب لم يكون موازن ومائل - اي ان القطعة المراد العمل عليها مائلة من جهة عمل محور z ماهي الخطوات التي يمكن ان اضيف 1 ملم مثلا اثناء عمل - هل استطيع توقيف الماكنة ثم اغير مقدار z ومن ثمة تكملة العمل
> وهل هناك امكانيه للبرنامج في حالة عدم توازن الطاولة ان يتم عمل الموازنة من البرنامج ام يجب موازنة الطاولة بشكل دقيق
> تحياتي


الصحيح هو أن يتم ضبط فيمة Offset من برنامج Cam لذي تستعمله.
فإذا ضبط قيمة الـ Offset على 1.0mm لى سبيل المثال , فهو يعني أن الراوتر لن يبدأ الحفر إلا بعد أن يكشط ارتفاع 1.0 ملم من الخامة لضمان تساوي سطح الشغلة بصرف النظر عن قاعها.

لأن المشكلة في عدم تساوي ارتفاع الشغلة عن الراوتر قد يكون في طاولة الحفر أو في عدم انتظام ارتفاع الخامة الموضوعة.

ولكن عموماً هناك أكثر من طريقة سأخبرك بأسهل طريقة منها يمكنك من خلالها تغيير ارتفاع Z أثناء العمل.

أولاً  تحدد رقم السطر التي يعمل فيه الراوتر وتسجله.

ثانياً تعيد نقطة الحركة إلى الصفر من خلال الضغط على زر Goto Z,s فتعود نقطة الحركة إلى الأصل وتتحول الخانات كلها إلى أصفار.

ثالثاً : إذا أردت أن تجعل الراوتر يحفر مسافر أكثر عمقاً بمقدار 0.5 ملم على سبيل المثال , تكتب في إحداثيات Z قيمة موجبة 0.5 ملم ثم تضغط Enter فتتغير القيمة من صفر إلى 0.5 ملم

رابعاً تكتب رقم السطر الذي دونته في (أولاً) وتستكمنل عمل الراوتر كما تم شرحه من قبل.

وشكراً يا عزيزي


----------



## ksmksam (2 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية
حاولت اجرب mach3 مع لابتوب بس صار البرنامج يزيد السرعة المحركات وينزلها لوحدة سوائا شغلا manual &auto او g code


----------



## م.أحمد الياسر (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*برنامج mach3*

لتحميل برنامج mach3 للتحكم بآلات cnc 

www.machsupport.com 




من الشركة ARTSOFT
وسأرسل رابط الكراك لاحقاً


----------



## taherispeng (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اود ان اسأل عن كيفية ادخال مواصفات الفتيل المستخدم الى mach3 و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MARMEL (12 سبتمبر 2010)

taherispeng قال:


> اود ان اسأل عن كيفية ادخال مواصفات الفتيل المستخدم الى mach3 و جزاكم الله خيرا


لقد وجدت الاجابه على سؤالك فى المنتدى واليك الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103831.html​


----------



## salahjuma (12 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافية على هالموضوع القيم والشيق. أنا توني مركب ال CNC kit وفي طور تعريف النظام والمعلومات فادتني جدا.
انا اخذت نسخة كاملة من كل الحوارات اللي تمت وانشاء الله باقرب فرصة راح اعمل منها كتيب للاستفادة العامة بالموقع

اخوكم بو احمد


----------



## foush_111 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*طريقة توصيل limted switch على برنامج الماك3*

مجهود رائع رائع جداً ووجود شخص معطاء مثلك فهذا نادراً
سؤالي هو 
اريد ان اعرف طريقة توصيل limted switch على برنامج الماك3 واريد ان اسم برنامج للتحويل من dxf الى g-code 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## cadnet (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي سيف ارجو المساعدة
سوف اشرح ماحصل وارجو منك التوضيح لماذا حدث ذلك
اثناء تدربي على الماكنة وكانت تعمل بشكل طبيعي جدا افترضت بان علي العودة الى نفس الخط السابق كاني افترضت بان العمل لم ينجز بشكل صحيح لاي سبب لذلك قمت بضغط على زر feed hold كي ينجز هذا الخط بالكامل وكما علمتني في السابق - ثم ضغطت على زر REVERES RUN كنت اتوقع ان يعيد نفس الخط السابق - لكن الذي حصل هو ان الماكنة لم تعيد الخط السابق بل تصرفت بشكل غريب حيث فجئة توقفت ثم تحرك محور Z فقط الى الاسفل ولكسر النموذج وراس شر كسرة 
مالذي حصل ؟ هل لديك تفسير ؟ وكيف هي الطريقة الصحة في هذه الحالة ؟
تحياتي


----------



## هشام دكالي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا_


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

salahjuma قال:


> يعطيكم الف عافية على هالموضوع القيم والشيق. أنا توني مركب ال cnc kit وفي طور تعريف النظام والمعلومات فادتني جدا.
> انا اخذت نسخة كاملة من كل الحوارات اللي تمت وانشاء الله باقرب فرصة راح اعمل منها كتيب للاستفادة العامة بالموقع
> 
> اخوكم بو احمد


فكرة رائعة
وأرجو أن تضيف إليها المشاركات التالية لأني لم أكمل الموضوع بعد
فلا يزال بالبرنامج الكثير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 سبتمبر 2010)

cadnet قال:


> اخي سيف ارجو المساعدة
> سوف اشرح ماحصل وارجو منك التوضيح لماذا حدث ذلك
> اثناء تدربي على الماكنة وكانت تعمل بشكل طبيعي جدا افترضت بان علي العودة الى نفس الخط السابق كاني افترضت بان العمل لم ينجز بشكل صحيح لاي سبب لذلك قمت بضغط على زر feed hold كي ينجز هذا الخط بالكامل وكما علمتني في السابق - ثم ضغطت على زر REVERES RUN كنت اتوقع ان يعيد نفس الخط السابق - لكن الذي حصل هو ان الماكنة لم تعيد الخط السابق بل تصرفت بشكل غريب حيث فجئة توقفت ثم تحرك محور Z فقط الى الاسفل ولكسر النموذج وراس شر كسرة
> مالذي حصل ؟ هل لديك تفسير ؟ وكيف هي الطريقة الصحة في هذه الحالة ؟
> تحياتي


العزيز Cadnet
أولاً زر الـ Feedhold يتحتم أن تضغط عليه مرتين لضمان التوقف وليس مرة واحدة , لأن مرة واحدة لن توقف حركة محاور الراوتر.

زر الفيد هولد سيوقف حركة المحاور ولكنه لن يوقف موتور الحفر , عندئذ يمكنك الضغط على زر Reverse run لكن بعد التأكد من توقف حركة المحاور وليس فوراً قبل تفعيل الأمر وتوقف حركة المحاور.

يمكنك كذلك - كحل آخر - أن تضغط في البدالية على زر Stop الأحمر , هذا الزر سيوقف حركة المحاور وموتور الحفر كذلك
عندئذ يتحتم عليك في البداية أن تقوم بتشغيل موتور الحفر أولاً ثم تضغط زر reverse run
هذا في حالة إذا كان موتور الحفر يتم التحكم فيه من خلال ماك3

الذي حدث لديك أسبابه المحتملة كالتالي:

أولاً إما أنك قمت بضط الأزرار Feed hold و Reverse run بسرعة دون التأكد من أن أمر Feed hold تم تنفيذه بالفعل.

وإما أن جهاز الكمبيوتر لديك هنج فجأة.

أرجو إعادة التجربة وموافاتي بالنتيجة


----------



## cadnet (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارفق هذه الدائرة البسيطة جدا وهي تعمل على ماخ3 بكفائة عالية لمن يحب ان يجرب مع ماخ 3 بدون ماكنة سوف يشاهد اضائه الدايود كما يمكن ان يربط انارة او اي شيء كبديل عن الماكنة
بخصوص التجربة احتاج اجري تصليح لا نكسار الرئس - فعلا اني ضغطت اول امرة ولم تقف وفي المرة الثانية توقفت بالكامل الماكنة اعتقد عكست محور z او حركتة بتجاة المعاكس هل تتوقع ذلك 
تحياتي


----------



## ali hedi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف الله إسلام طالت الغيبة و ان شاء الله المانع خير


----------



## lion_11 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكلة mach3 والأويما*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي ماكينة cnc لحفرالأويما وشغال على برنامج mach3 لكن مشكلتي 
تبدأالماكينة بشغل جيد جدا ولكن حينما تصل الى منتصف الشغلة تبدأ في الرداءة
هل يوجد اعدادات مخصصة لشغل ال 3d أو الاويما في برنامج mach3 
مع العلم اني اعمل بمقياس الملي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي سيف الله إسلام طالت الغيبة و ان شاء الله المانع خير


أخي الفاضل علي
شرف كبير لي أن أجدك في موضوعي
الحياة كلها مشاغل وإن شاء الله أعود للتواجد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

lion_11 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي ماكينة cnc لحفرالأويما وشغال على برنامج mach3 لكن مشكلتي
> تبدأالماكينة بشغل جيد جدا ولكن حينما تصل الى منتصف الشغلة تبدأ في الرداءة
> هل يوجد اعدادات مخصصة لشغل ال 3d أو الاويما في برنامج mach3
> مع العلم اني اعمل بمقياس الملي


المشكلة لا علاقة لها ببرنامج ماك 3 مطلقاً
ولا علاقة لها ما إذا كانت أويما أو أي شغلة أخرى
المفترض أن الماكينة مادامت بدأت الحفر بجودة عالية أن تستمر نفس الجودة على ما هي عليه.

ولكنك لم توضح المقصود بالرداءة.
أعتقد أنك تقصد وجود lost steps والتي تؤدي إلى تشوه شكل الشغلة.

والسبب يعود إلى واحدة من ثلاثة:
أولاً إما أن جهازك الحاسب بحاجة إلى أن تقوم بفرمتته وإنزال الويندوز من جديد لتنظيفه من أية فيروسات تؤدي إلى بطئه أثناء العمل.

وإما أن الدرايفرات الخاصة بالمواتير أو المواتير نفسها ترتفع حرارتها أثناء العمل فتؤدي إلى هذه النتيجة. , وهذا يتطلب ردوه تبريد أعلى.

وإما أن التيار الذي تغذيه الدرايفرات للمواتير ضعيف وبحاجة إلى ضبط , أو أن سرعة المواتير عالية جداً فتسخن أثناء العمل وبحاجة إلى إعادة ضبط.

ولذلك فأرجو منك لتحديد سبب العطل بدقة الإجابة على الأسئلة التالية:

اولاً مظاهر الرداءة التي تقصدها ؟؟
ثانياً الوقت الذي تعمل فيه الشغلة شكل جيد ثم تحدث عنده التشوه.
ثالثاً هل المواتير أو الدرايفرات ترتفع حرارتها أثناء العمل ؟؟
رابعاً نوعية المواتير وسرعتها م/ق وشدة التيار التي ضبطت الدرايفرات عندها


----------



## Ali Ben (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع
عندي سوال:
انا صممت اله cnc وبها 3 محركات(مواطير) واستخدمت برنامج mach3 في التحكم فيهم بس عندي مشكله كيف اكتب g code للmach3 مع العلم انني اريد سرعه المحركات 1in في الدقيقه وحفر حرف A على مساحه قدرها 25in * 25in
هل من مساعده في كيف كتابت البرنامج او طريقه اخره اقدر استفيد منها مع العلم اريده باقرب وقت ممكن
وشكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mohamedbeta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## ah1med (14 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيبي سيف الاسلام ليش ما رديت على استفساراتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ah1med قال:


> حبيبي سيف الاسلام ليش ما رديت على استفساراتي


أخي الكريم أحمد
منذ فترة لظروف انشغالي لم أستطع متابعة الموضوع.
أما بخصوص استفساراتك فالحقيقة أنني بحثت في الرسائل السابقة واكتشفت أنني لم ألحظها من الأصل , فأرجو المعذرة على السهو والخطأ.

فالسؤال كان كالتالي:


> - من قائمة config يوجد خيار tool table كيف أضبط المكينة عليه ، هل من خلاله اضبط حركة المحاور على مقاس طاولة العمل أرجو التوضيح .


هذا الخيار يختص بالماكينات التي تحوي دولاب خاص ببنط الحفر والقطع.
فيتم توصيف كل أداة حفر في ستة خانات تشمل:
1- شكل بنطة الحفر أو قلم القطع أو سكينة التفريز ويتم اختياره بالضغط على الصورة الأولى فيظهر شكل جديد , ويتم اختيار الشكل المناسب.
2- التوصيف , ويتم كتابة فيه اسم العدة.
3- القطر
4- الارتفاع
5- معدل تناقص القطر
6- معدل تناقص الارتفاع

ولا علاقة له بضبط المحاور مطلقاً , لأن الماكينة التي تأتي مجهزة بدولاب العدة تأتي موصفة بأماكن البنط بالتحديد.

_____________


> 2 - من offest alt 5 هل لـــ g45 ، g55 ، g56 ...... إلى g59 ، معاني محددة ووضائف ثابتة ؟ ... إذا كان لكل جي كود وظيفة معينة أرجو توضيحها .


بالتأكيد لها معاني ووظائف
فهي باختصار أماكن تخزين الأوفست , أو بمعنى آخر إحداثيات نقطة الصفر للشغلة بالنسبة لنقطة الريفيرانس الخاصة بالماكينة.
وهي تستعمل في حالة وجود هوم سويتش للماكينة , فيتم عمل ريفيرانس لها كما ذكرت تفاصيله من قبل , ثم يتم تحريك المحاور حتى نقطة أصل الشغلة وتخزين غحداثيات نقطة أصل الشغلة في أي جي كود من 54 وحتى 59
ويمكنك قراءة تفاصيل ضبط الأوفست التي ذكرتها من قبل في المشاركات السابقة.



> عند تحركه من الكيبورد z لا يتحرك ما الحل ؟ كذلك المحركات في محور x , y أحيانا تعمل صوت ثابت وما تتحرك لما اضغط بشكل متواصل على الكيبورد أي أنها لا تدور إلى بعد أن أرفع يدي عن الضغط على الكيبورد ثم اضغط مرة أخرى لتتحرك ... من فضلك أيضا أود شرح ضبط المحور z في المكينة ، وشكرا


.
بخصوص محور z من المؤكد أنه لديك مشكلة في ضبط برنامج ماك 3 فيما يتعلق بنقاط توصيل الموتور z

أما بخصوص المواتير x-y فهذا الصوت مع التوقف دلالة على ان سرعة المواتير عالية جداً بالنسبة للحمل المثبت عليها , أو أن شدة التيار التي تم ضبط الدرايفر عليها صغيرة لا تكفي لحركة المواتير.

وبالتالي فأعتقد انه يتحتم عليك زيادة قيمة التيار التي يتم ضطها من الدرايفر , وتقليل سرعة الموتور من ماك 3

ومعذرة على تأخري في الرد مرة أخرى


----------



## ah1med (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي سيف الإسلام ما قصرت وعلى عيني وراسي :77:

أنا أعتذر من الحاحي عليك في السؤال ولكن اعذرني فأنا أطمع بالمعرفة وأنت لم تقصر ويعلم الله كم أحبك وأدعوا لك بالخير رغم أنني لم أرك ولكنها محبة في الله ...​


----------



## منصور888 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخوي سيف علي هذا الجهد الرائع ,, وانا قمت بوضع هذا الجهد في ملف pdf 
تحميل الملف mach3 arabic.pdf من هنا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 أكتوبر 2010)

منصور888 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخوي سيف علي هذا الجهد الرائع ,, وانا قمت بوضع هذا الجهد في ملف pdf
> تحميل الملف mach3 arabic.pdf من هنا


أخي العزيز منصور
جزاك الله تعالى كل خير , ولكن أنوه أن البرنامج لا يزال به الكثير من التفاصيل الدقيقة التي لم أتطرق إليها بعد نظراً للتوقف للإجابة على أسئلة الإخوة الأعضاء.

فما تطرقت له حتى الآن هو الأساسيات التي لا غنى عنها.

وبالتالي فأرجو منك أن تتابع معنا بعد فترة لإدراج ما ساذكره بمشيئة الله تعالى مع ما تفضلت بوضعه في الملف.

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khdroj (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Ali Ben قال:


> السلام عليكم مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع
> عندي سوال:
> انا صممت اله cnc وبها 3 محركات(مواطير) واستخدمت برنامج mach3 في التحكم فيهم بس عندي مشكله كيف اكتب g code للmach3 مع العلم انني اريد سرعه المحركات 1in في الدقيقه وحفر حرف A على مساحه قدرها 25in * 25in
> هل من مساعده في كيف كتابت البرنامج او طريقه اخره اقدر استفيد منها مع العلم اريده باقرب وقت ممكن
> وشكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله الف خير



جزاك الله خيرا اخي سيف الله إسلام وبعد اذنك على المداخلة 
اخي الكريم Ali Ben بالنسبة لل جي كود عندك خيار من برنامج artcam تستطيع التحويل من البرنامج وبه امكانا كبيرة ويتعامل مع ملفات dxf
والكثير من الميزات
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## احمد المداح (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل سيف الله اسلام 
اقسم لك بالله انى اعجبنى فيك احترامك وتواضعك الذى لمستة فى تعليقاتك وردودك على الاخوة الافاضل 
واعلم اخى انى لم اقم بالتعليق على موضوعك الشيق الا لما لمسته عندك من حسن الخلق والتواضع
واعلم اخى انى لا اعلق فى المنتدى او فى المنتديات الاخرى بسب ان الاغلبية يستخدمون عناوين عريضة للموضوع 
ويكون المضمون فارغ وناهيك عن بقى الامور

اسف على الاطالة وجعلك الله مثا يحتزى بة وذادك من العلم والحلم مع وفر التقدير للجميع


----------



## منصور888 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اخ سيف هذا اقل واجب لحفظ حقوقك .. واتمنى لكل من يقرأ هذا الكتيب ان يدعو لك بدعوة صادقة في ظهر الغيب 

انا عندي سؤال بخصوص .. 
المواتير .. لنفرض ان المحور y سوف يقوم بحركة واحدة وهي الذاهب للامام والرجوع الي الخلف 
ولكن لضمان جودة الحركة سأقوم بتركيب 2 موتور عن يمين ويسار المحور ..

السؤال كيف ابرمج حركة الماتورين بنفس الحركة من البرنامج ؟؟ 
علما ان الكنترولور ثلاثي المحاور x-y-z ولكن سوف اقوم بالغاء z واضع مكان منفذة ماتور اخر يدعم y 
اتمنى انني اوصلت الفكرة 

لك مودتي وفائق احترامي


----------



## aladdin_2005 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك لك الله في جميل ووضوح شرحك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بدايةً أشكر الإخوة الأفاضل أحمد المداح وعلاء الدين على كلماتهم الطيبة , وأدعو الله تعالى أن يوفقنا للتعاون على الخير دائماً.​ 
أما بخصوص سؤال الأخ منصور فهو سؤال في غاية الأهمية حيث يقول:​ 


> انا عندي سؤال بخصوص ..
> المواتير .. لنفرض ان المحور y سوف يقوم بحركة واحدة وهي الذاهب للامام والرجوع الي الخلف
> ولكن لضمان جودة الحركة سأقوم بتركيب 2 موتور عن يمين ويسار المحور ..​
> السؤال كيف ابرمج حركة الماتورين بنفس الحركة من البرنامج ؟؟
> ...


والحقيقة أنه لدينا طريقتين لتوصيل موتورين على نفس المحور:​ 
الطريقة الأولى وهي طريقة Master – slave وهي الطريقة المثلى التي تضمن استعادة تعامد محوري الحركة X & Y عند حدوث فقدان Steps في أحد الموتورين المثبتين على نفس المحور.
لأن في حالة حدوث lost steps لأحد المحركين المثبتين على نفس المحور سيجعل أحد المواتير المثبت على طرف المحور يتحرك مسافة تختلف عن الموتور المثبت على الطرف الآخر.
وهذا يعني انحناء المحور في اتجاه الموتور الذي يتحرك مسافة أكبر وحدوث عدم تعامد لمحوري الحركة X & Y​ 
وهذا يتطلب بدوره تركيب Home switch للمحور A بحيث يكون الهوم سويتش للمحور Y ناحية الموتور المثبت على الطرف الأيمن , والهوم سويتش الخاص بمحور A يكون على ناحية الموتور الثاني المثبت على الطرف الأيسر.​ 
ويتم ضبط ماك 3 على السليف كالتالي بيانه بالتفصيل والصور:​ 
1- من قائمة config نختار Slave axis​ 




تحت العنوان Y axis قوم بوضع علامة أمام حرف A في حالة اختيارنا محور Y لتثبيت موتورين عليه على طرفيه





من قائمة Config نختار Ports and pins ثم Input signals , ونقوم بإضافة مفتاح الهوم للمحور A والذي يجب أن يكون ناحية المتور الرابع.





وأخيراً .. نفتح قائمة Genereal config. ونقوم بإلغاء العلامة أمام محور A لجعله Linear أي خطي وليس محوري مثل ظرف المخرطة.
وبمجرد الضغط على OK تظهر رسالة تطلب منك غلق البرنامح وفتحه مرة أخرى لتسجيل هذا الحيار,
أغلق البرنامج وافتحه ثانيةً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وسأتابع معكم طريقة عمل Homing للنظام الجديد , ومن ثم الطريقة الثانية الأكثر بساطة بمشيئة الله تعالى.


----------



## aladdin_2005 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / سيف الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله ماشاء الله شرح جميل يشرح الصدور بارك الله لك احي الكريم في وقتك وجهدك وجعله الله لك في سجل حسناتك اللهم امين
بفضل الله ومنته وفقني الله الي تصنيع ماكينة cnc محلية الصنع والحمد لله تعمل بصورة مقبوله 
اريد ان اضيف لهم مفاتيح هوم ومفاتيح ليمتد
هل توصيل هذه المفاتيح يكون نقط مفتوحه وتغلق ام العكس ارج التوضيح
وجزاكم الله بكل خير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (10 نوفمبر 2010)

aladdin_2005 قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / سيف الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بسم الله ماشاء الله شرح جميل يشرح الصدور بارك الله لك احي الكريم في وقتك وجهدك وجعله الله لك في سجل حسناتك اللهم امين
> بفضل الله ومنته وفقني الله الي تصنيع ماكينة cnc محلية الصنع والحمد لله تعمل بصورة مقبوله
> ...


الأخ الفاضل علاء
توجد أكثر من طريقة لتوصيل المفاتيح ولكن سأذكر لك الشائعة منها والأسهل والأضمن.

طريقة التوصيل هي كالتالي:
المفتاح يكون به ثلاثة نقاط NC - NO - Comm
تستعمل النقطتين NO - Com واللتان تكونان Open circuit في الحالة العادية للمفتاح.
أحد طرفي المفتاح يتم توصيله بالأرضي الخاص بتغذية لوحة الإنترفيس , والطرف الثاني يتم توصيله بلوحة الإنترفيس على البين المناسب , والذي يتم توصيفه في برنامج ماك3

في هذه الحالة يتم التوةصيف في ماك3 للمفتاح على أنه Active low

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على السؤال


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (10 نوفمبر 2010)

استكمالاً لشرح طريقة توصيل موتور Slave على أحد المحاور

تنبيه هام , يجب أن يكون الموتورين متماثلين تماماً , ويجب أن تكون التروس المستعملة لخفض الحركة في الموتور الماستر متماثلة تماماً مع تلك المستعملة مع الموتور السليف.
فأي اختلاف في قدرة المواتير أو صندوق التروس المستعمل لخفص السرعة لن يصلح معه تفعيل خاصية Master - slave


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (10 نوفمبر 2010)

تنبيه آخر هام

عند اختيار أحد المحاور ( A - B - C) ليكون Slave لأحد المحاور الثلاثة الرئيسية (X - Y - Z) كما سبق شرحه , سيطلب منك برنامج ماك 3 غلقه وفتحه مرة أخرى لتفعيل الاختيار.
عندئذ تقوم بغلق برنامج ماك 3 وفتحه مرة أخرى , لتجد أن DRO لحاصة بالمحور الرابع قد أصبحت 0.0000 , وثبتت على هذا الوضع دون تغيير حتى لو تحركت المحاور.

وهذا يعني أن حاصية السليف تم تفعيلها.


----------



## aladdin_2005 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله بكل خير وصلت الفكرة وان شاء الله اطبقها وبارك الله لك علي سعة صدرك


----------



## cadnet (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اطالب بتبيت الموضوع لاهميتة وارجو من الاخوة من يجد انه مفيد ان يطالبوا بتثبيتة


----------



## شعبانكو (11 نوفمبر 2010)

و انا اشاركك الراى اضم صوتى الى صوتك و اطالب بتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## aladdin_2005 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

و انا اشاركك الراى اضم صوتى الى صوتك و اطالب بتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## ali hedi (17 نوفمبر 2010)

و انا اشاركك الراى اضم صوتى الى صوتك و اطالب بتثبيت الموضوع


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*و انا اشاركك الراى اضم صوتى الى صوتك و اطالب بتثبيت الموضوع*


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بداية أتوجه بخالص الشكر للإخوة الأفاضل الذين طالبوا بتثبيت الموضوع.
وإن كنت أفضل ترك قائمة المواضيع المثبتة كما هي لما هو أفضل لعدم التشتيت.
والذي يرغب في تعلم هذا البرنامج لن يكون بحاجة إلى كونه مثبتاً أو غير مثبت.

المشاركات القادمة بإذن الله تعالى ساتناول بالتفصيل شرح كل بند من بنود شاشة General configration , والتي من خلالها يمكننا فهم كثير من لاتفصيل في هذا البرنامج.

وهذه هي الشاشة التي سأبدأ بشرح تفاصيل كل يند فيها بعد انتهاء غجازة عيد الضحى كل عام وانتم بخير جميعاً.



http://www.0zz0.com/realpic.php?s=10&pic=2010/11/18/11/800837879.jpg


----------



## cadnet (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فعلا اعتقد بان الكثير منا لا يعرف هذه القائمة 
ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## autrui (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا سيدي على هذا الشرح القيم، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك أمين,


----------



## taherispeng (12 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اريد ان اعرف هل التزامن بين المحاور الثلاثة يتم عن طريق الماك3 ام عن طريق الدريفر ام بهما معا
الماك3 عندما يرسل اشارة بالتحرك مسافة معينة في اتجاه معين فهل يضع في الإعتبار الزمن الذي ستقطع فيه هذه المسافة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (14 يناير 2011)

taherispeng قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> اريد ان اعرف هل التزامن بين المحاور الثلاثة يتم عن طريق الماك3 ام عن طريق الدريفر ام بهما معا
> الماك3 عندما يرسل اشارة بالتحرك مسافة معينة في اتجاه معين فهل يضع في الإعتبار الزمن الذي ستقطع فيه هذه المسافة


عن طريق الماك 3 طبعاً.
يا أخي العزيز الدرايفر وظيفته تقتصر على مجرد استقبال الإشارة الواردة من الحاسب وتكبيرها وتحويلها للشكل المناسب للتحكم في المحركات الستيبر.
أما بخصوص التزامن وتحريك المحركات لمسافة محددة فهو من اختصار الماك 3 فقط لا غير.


----------



## aladdin_2005 (14 يناير 2011)

*كيف نحدث التزامن الدقيق بين الماكينه والبرنامج*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> عن طريق الماك 3 طبعاً.
> يا أخي العزيز الدرايفر وظيفته تقتصر على مجرد استقبال الإشارة الواردة من الحاسب وتكبيرها وتحويلها للشكل المناسب للتحكم في المحركات الستيبر.
> أما بخصوص التزامن وتحريك المحركات لمسافة محددة فهو من اختصار الماك 3 فقط لا غير.



جزاكم الله بكل خير علي جهدك وارجو من الله ان يجعله في سجل حسناتك
هل لنا ان نضيف للماكينه شئ حتي يمكن للبرنامج ان يعطينا المسافات بكل دقه - feed back - tachometer - او اي اسلوب اخر يتوافق مع برنامج mach3 حتي نحدث تزامن كامل بين المكينة والبرنامج - ننتظر جميعا الإفادة
وبارك الله لك في وقتك وجهدك وعلمك


----------



## tawfik509 (19 يناير 2011)

اﻷخ العزيز سيف الله اسلام شرحك وافي وجميل وسريع الفهم جزاك الله خيرا 
لقد قمت بتصنيع ماكينة سي ان سي منزليا ولها ابعادها الخاصة بها 
والسؤال هو كيف احدد اﻷبعاد ( مسافة المحاور ) مع برنامج ماخ 3 أي نقاط البداية والنهاية لكل محور 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن-12 (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اولا انا اخ جديد من الجزائر مهتم بشكل كبير بماكنات السي ن سي أود مشاركتكم هذه السعادة الغامرة في هذه الدروس القيمة والممتازة وذلك في انتظار تجهيز ورشتي بالمنزل- أشكر فعليا الأخ المدرج لهذه الشروحات القيمة التي تعني برفع اللبس في برنامجmach3 ونحن حقيقة بحاجة لتجربتكم كما أشكر كل الأخوة المتفاعلين فيالشرح بتساؤلاتهم المؤطرة للشرح وضع الله شرحاتك أخي في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يناير 2011)

aladdin_2005 قال:


> هل لنا ان نضيف للماكينه شئ حتي يمكن للبرنامج ان يعطينا المسافات بكل دقه - feed back - tachometer - او اي اسلوب اخر يتوافق مع برنامج mach3 حتي نحدث تزامن كامل بين المكينة والبرنامج - ننتظر جميعا الإفادة
> وبارك الله لك في وقتك وجهدك وعلمك


نعم أخي الكريم يوجد بالبرنامج خاصية تمكن من إضافة ما يسمى Encoder تكون وظيفته قياس المسافة التي يتحركها المحور بدقة ومقارنتها مع الإشارة الصادرة من البرنامج للتأكد من اتفاقها.
ولكن هذه الخاصية عموماً لا تستعمل إلا في حالة الفرايز ولكن الراوتر لم أجدها قد استعملت من قبل لأن الدقة العالية جداً غير مطلوبة في حالة الحفر على الخشب مثل الاسطمبات التي يتم تشغيلها على الفريزة الرأسية


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يناير 2011)

tawfik509 قال:


> اﻷخ العزيز سيف الله اسلام شرحك وافي وجميل وسريع الفهم جزاك الله خيرا
> لقد قمت بتصنيع ماكينة سي ان سي منزليا ولها ابعادها الخاصة بها
> والسؤال هو كيف احدد اﻷبعاد ( مسافة المحاور ) مع برنامج ماخ 3 أي نقاط البداية والنهاية لكل محور
> جزاك الله كل خير


أخي الكريم
الذي فهمته من سؤالك هو تحديد أقصى حدود القطع Net cutting area التي يتحركها كل محور.
ولكن كنت أود أن أعرف ما إذا قمت بتركيب Limit switches أم لا.
على العموم إذا لم تكن قد قمت بتركيب Limit switches فيمكنك تحديد أقصى مسافة يمكن أن يتحركها كل محور كالتالي:

أولاً لنأخذ مثلاً محور X
نقوم بتحريك محور X لأقصى نقطة في أحد الأطراف التي لا يجوز بعدها أن يتحرك وإلا اصطدم بنهايته , والأفضل هو أن نترك مسافة أمان لتكن 1 سم بين نقطة التوقف والنهاية.

نقوم بالضغط على الزر الأحمر الذي أمام خانة محور X لتصفيره.

نقوم بتحريك محور X في الاتجاه المضاد حتى يصل لأقصى نقطة والتي لا يجوز بعدها أن يتحرك وإلا اصطدم بنهاية المشوار.

القراءة التي تظهر أمام محور X تكون هي أكبر مسافة يمكن أن يتحركها محور X.

نكرر نفس الخطوة مع محوري Y & Z
_______
لا أعرف إذا كان هذا هو سؤالك أم أنك تقصد شيء آخر
شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا انا اخ جديد من الجزائر مهتم بشكل كبير بماكنات السي ن سي أود مشاركتكم هذه السعادة الغامرة في هذه الدروس القيمة والممتازة وذلك في انتظار تجهيز ورشتي بالمنزل- أشكر فعليا الأخ المدرج لهذه الشروحات القيمة التي تعني برفع اللبس في برنامجmach3 ونحن حقيقة بحاجة لتجربتكم كما أشكر كل الأخوة المتفاعلين فيالشرح بتساؤلاتهم المؤطرة للشرح وضع الله شرحاتك أخي في ميزان حسناتك وبارك الله فيك


يا أهلاً ببلد الشهداء والثوار.
أشكرك أخي الكريم على مشاركتك وتحت أمرك في أي استفسار


----------



## aladdin_2005 (27 يناير 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> نعم أخي الكريم يوجد بالبرنامج خاصية تمكن من إضافة ما يسمى encoder تكون وظيفته قياس المسافة التي يتحركها المحور بدقة ومقارنتها مع الإشارة الصادرة من البرنامج للتأكد من اتفاقها.
> ولكن هذه الخاصية عموماً لا تستعمل إلا في حالة الفرايز ولكن الراوتر لم أجدها قد استعملت من قبل لأن الدقة العالية جداً غير مطلوبة في حالة الحفر على الخشب مثل الاسطمبات التي يتم تشغيلها على الفريزة الرأسية



جزاكم الله بكل خير اخي الحبيب طبيعة عملي احتاج فيها الي دقة عالية جدا اريد ان استخدم الماكينه في حفر وتخريم البوردات pcb وحاليا افتقد هذه الدقة في المقاسات بين فتحات تثبيت المكونات
اريد نبذه صغيرة عن كيفية استخدام encoder مع mach3 او رابط لموقع يشرح هذه النقطة وجزاكم الله عنا بكل خير


----------



## maher_guizeni (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع و *جزاكم الله بكل خير اخي
نفس السؤال الذي طرحه الأخ الكريم *aladdin_2005
جزك الله كل خير


----------



## tee33_33 (5 فبراير 2011)

thxx


----------



## maher_guizeni (5 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع و جزاكم الله بكل خير اخي
نفس السؤال الذي طرحه الأخ الكريم aladdin_2005
جزك الله كل خير*​


----------



## eman-mahmoued (6 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع مهم جدا وكنت محتاجه فعلا اتعلم هذا البرنامج لان احتاجته في المشروع بتاعى متشكره جدا علي المساعده واكيد ان دا العادى من ملتقي المهندسين العرب 
بس كان عندى سؤال وانا برتب البرنامج في تنفيذ الخطواتبتكون الماكينه متوصله بالكمبيوتر ام لا 
وهل يمكن ان اجرب هذا البرنامج علي نموذج داخل الكمبيوتر؟ 
ارجو الرد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 فبراير 2011)

الإخوة الكرام
أعتذر عن عدم قدرتي على المشاركة الفترة السابقة لظروف قطع الإنترنت عن مصر من قبل النظام القمعي الحاكم بسبب ثورة 25 يناير المباركة ندعو الله أن يكللها بالنجاح الباهر والانتصار العظيم
وبمشيئة الله تعالى سأوالي الرد على كل سؤال بالتفصيل قريباً


----------



## maher_guizeni (7 فبراير 2011)

*تحية*


دعوة و ألف تحية من الشعب التونسي للشعب المصري للصمود و ندعو الله أن يبارك و يكلل هذه الثورة المباركة بالنجاح والانتصار العظيم​


----------



## aladdin_2005 (8 فبراير 2011)

اللهم بارك لنا في مصرنا واحمنا مما يدبره لنا اعدائنا بليل الله امين


----------



## abo_slaim (10 فبراير 2011)

بوركت يا سيف الله وبوركت جهودك وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير ونفع بك الامة


----------



## حسن-12 (11 فبراير 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الإخوة الكرام
> أعتذر عن عدم قدرتي على المشاركة الفترة السابقة لظروف قطع الإنترنت عن مصر من قبل النظام القمعي الحاكم بسبب ثورة 25 يناير المباركة ندعو الله أن يكللها بالنجاح الباهر والانتصار العظيم
> وبمشيئة الله تعالى سأوالي الرد على كل سؤال بالتفصيل قريباً


 مباركة ثورتكم إخواني المصريين نفعكم الله بها ونفعنا بها نحن الجزائريين وسننفع بها إخواننا الفلسطينيين إن شاء الله المهم التمسك بهذا المكسب والحذر ثم الحذر من متربصي هذه المكتسبات يإخون إذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد للصبح ان ينجلي ولا بد للقيد أن ينكسر بارك الله فيكم اخيوعودة ميمونة معنا


----------



## maher_guizeni (14 فبراير 2011)

مازلنا في إنتظار


----------



## abo mhamad (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على الموضوع الرائع 
و نحن بإنتظار المزيد 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## الزير911 (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على جهودك اخ سيف 
ممكن سوال بالنسبه لل motor tuning كيف يمكن ضبطها
جربت على موتور درايفر كمبيوتر وتفاعل الموتور مع البرنامج ولكن لا يتحرك يعني حركه لسيطه جدا 
وعندي ستيبر موتور 8 اسلاك 
نوعه vexta
الامبير 1.5
رقمه ph264-E1.5
STEP 1.8
ماهي قيمة الفولتيه له وكيف ممكن توصيله ليصبح 5 اسلاك مع العلم الوانه هي 
احمر ابيص احمر
اسود ابيض اسود
اصفر ابيض اصفر 
برتقالي ابيض برتقالي الف شكر


----------



## maher_guizeni (17 فبراير 2011)

* نحن بإنتظار 
**جزاك الله خير*


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (24 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك انا فى انتظار شرحك الميسر


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على جهودك اخ سيف الاسلام وبارك الله فيك 
لدي اسئلة بعد ئذنك 
الاول: عند ربط محركات الخطوه مع الحاسوب على مخرج الطابعة ما هو المختطات الازمة لتوصيل المحركات 
ويا ريت من فضلك اذا عندك انك تعرضها النا 
الثاني : تابعت شرحك اليسير بدقة متناهية لاكن مر علي بعض الكامات لم افهم معناها وهي - لوحة الإنترفيس , حركة محاور الراوتر .
وشكر شكر شرك كتير الك اخي الكريم على تعاونك معنا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
أعتذر عن تغيبي الفترة السابقة لظروف قهرية.
واسمحوا لي أن أبدأ بالإجابة على الأسئلة البسيطة أولاً التي لا تحتاج إلى وقت



> *الموضوع مهم جدا وكنت محتاجه فعلا اتعلم هذا البرنامج لان احتاجته في المشروع بتاعى متشكره جدا علي المساعده واكيد ان دا العادى من ملتقي المهندسين العرب **
> بس كان عندى سؤال وانا برتب البرنامج في تنفيذ الخطواتبتكون الماكينه متوصله بالكمبيوتر ام لا
> وهل يمكن ان اجرب هذا البرنامج علي نموذج داخل الكمبيوتر؟
> ارجو الرد*​


*عند ضبط البرنامج لا يشترط توصيل الماكينة على الكمبيوتر أبداً , يمكنك ضبط كافة التفاصيل الخاصة بالبرنامج وتخزينها بدون توصيل الماكينة بل ودون الحاجة لوجودها أصلاً*​ 
*أما بخصوص تجربة البرنامج Simulation فيمكنك بالفعل بعد ضبط برنامج ماك3 كالتالي:*​ 
*أولاً تقومين بتحميل برنامج G-code الذي ترغبين بتجربته*​ 
*ثانياً في الصفحة الرئيسية Program Run قومين بالضغط على زر Offline ثم تضغطين بعده على زر Reset , فتجدين زي Reset قد تحول إطاره إلى اللون الأخضر الثابت بعد أن كان لونه أحمر متقطع كما بالصورة المرفقة:*



​ 
*ثالثاً تنتقلين إلى صفحة Toolpath وتضغطين على زر Simulate program run ليبدأ البرنامج بالعمل وكأنك قدمت بتوصيل الماكينة فعلياً , ولو فتحت الصفحة الرئيسية ثانياً ستجدين البرنامج يقوم بحساب الوقت الذي تستغرقه الماكينة لإنتاج الشغلة وفقاً لضبطك لبرنامج ماك 3 , وذلك كما بالصورتين المرفقتين:*







​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 فبراير 2011)

الزير911 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور على جهودك اخ سيف
> ممكن سوال بالنسبه لل motor tuning كيف يمكن ضبطها
> جربت على موتور درايفر كمبيوتر وتفاعل الموتور مع البرنامج ولكن لا يتحرك يعني حركه لسيطه جدا
> ...


 
قبل أن أجيبك أود أن أعرف منك معلومة مهمة.
لو لديك أفوميتر أرجو منك قياس المقاومة بين كل لونين متماثلين , وبين كل لون واللون الأبيض.

وفي انتظار الرد


----------



## maher_guizeni (13 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

:11:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم سيف الله إسلام أرجو المعذرة 
أردت صنع ماكينة صغيرة الحجم مثل التي في هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_dGenoUNmM&feature=related
سؤا لي
هل يمكنك توضيح كيفية تحديد أماكن و المسافة بين الثقوب بإستعمال الmach3
أو إن كان هنا برنامج اخر
أغذرني إن أطلت
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماهرنت (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
موضوع رائع *اخ سيف الاسلام وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ماهرنت (15 مارس 2011)

*سؤالي كيف اجعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع؟
مع العلم أن **رأس بلازما يدوي عادية بلا أية إضافات ولا تجهيزات 
وcnc يجب تحميل ملف nc في ريموت كترل 
وشكرا
*


----------



## taherispeng (17 مارس 2011)

من اين يمكن الحصول على راس بلازما
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maher_guizeni (22 مارس 2011)

*افتقدنا المهندس سيف الله إسلام*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
**اود الاطمئنان على **المهندس *سيف الله إسلام *والذي اسأل الله العليي القدير ان يعود **لنا سالما *


:84::84::84::84::84::84:​


----------



## a7med4u (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (3 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فى كل من يشارك فى هذا المنتدى ولو بكلمة ...
أنا أعمل حالياً فى تجهيز ماكينة قطع بلازما ... بعد أن حصلت والحمد لله على رأس بلازما يقطع حتى سمك 20مم يدوى ... وإن شاء الله سنحتاج إلى خبرات الإخوة الأفاضل : سيف الله والأستاذ طارق بلال وغيرهم ...
وسوف أتابع أن شاء الله وضع صور مراحل تصنيع الماكينة والتغييرات التى تمت فى كل مرحلة ...
مع الرجاء بالدعاء


----------



## taherispeng (3 أبريل 2011)

* اخي الكريم كيف يمكن الحصول على راس بلازما
و جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (4 أبريل 2011)

هل يمكنك مساعدتي في معرفة ما اذا كان يمكن ربط الماخ 3 بال serial port
بدلا من ربطه بال parallel port وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## maher_guizeni (5 أبريل 2011)

*المساعدة*

:11::11::11::11:​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم سيف الله إسلام أرجو المساعد 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_dGenoUNmM&feature=related
[FONT=&quot]في شرح كيفية تحديد أماكن و المسافات بين الثقوب[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]إن كان هنا برنامج يقوم بهذا االعمل[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]ما هو إسم هذا البرنامج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
هل يقوم برنامج mach3 بهذا العمل دون اللجوء للبرنامج المذكور في الأعلى 
أعذروني إن أطلت فأنا في بداية الطريق 
جزاكم الله كل خير و جعل هذه المساعدة في ميزان حسناتكم
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (12 أبريل 2011)

اقع في مشكلة وهي ان جهازي ليس به متوازي فكيف اربط بين جهازي والماخ 3 وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------



## woodmania (7 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز عندي مشكله اشتريت ماكينه bzt router 3dوعند العمل عليها تظهر بعض الرسائل منها 
softlimit warning
saze z moved aborted
وتتوقف الماكينه عن العمل ومرفق مع الماكينه ملف اسمه pfe 1512px,xmlيتم نسخه داخل الماخ ككراك فتحت هذا الملف فوجدت اسماء الg code التي استخدمتها سابقا مسجله بداخله والماكينه متوقفه عن العمل ولايوجد لي مصدر رزق غيرها ماذا افعل


----------



## maher_guizeni (7 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود الاطمئنان على المهندس سيف الله إسلام والذي اسأل الله العليي القدير ان يعود لنا سالما *


----------



## taherispeng (9 مايو 2011)

woodmania قال:


> الاخ العزيز عندي مشكله اشتريت ماكينه bzt router 3dوعند العمل عليها تظهر بعض الرسائل منها
> softlimit warning
> saze z moved aborted
> وتتوقف الماكينه عن العمل ومرفق مع الماكينه ملف اسمه pfe 1512px,xmlيتم نسخه داخل الماخ ككراك فتحت هذا الملف فوجدت اسماء الg code التي استخدمتها سابقا مسجله بداخله والماكينه متوقفه عن العمل ولايوجد لي مصدر رزق غيرها ماذا افعل


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
من الشرح المقدم من الأخ سيف الاسلام

نضغط على زر Config في شريط الأدوات , ثم نختار Homing/Limits كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة.





نقوم بكتابة قيم الإحداثيات لكل من المحاور X,Y,Z في العمود المعنون بـ Home off , مع ملاحظة أن القيم الافتراضية هي 0,0,0 .. كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة.





ستجد فى الصورة الأخيرة عمودين soft max و sot min غير القيم الموجودة بهما لكل من x,y,z بما يتناسب مع ابعاد الروتر الموجود عندك و ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 مايو 2011)

الإخوة الكرام
أعتذر عن تغيبي الفترة السابقة لظروف السفر المتكرر والانشغال في العمل.
وسأبدأ بالرد على كافة التساؤلات التي طرحت وتنتظر الرد.
وأشكر كافة الإخوة الكرام الذين تفضلوا بالسؤال والشكر.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 مايو 2011)

maher_guizeni قال:


> :11:
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي الكريم سيف الله إسلام أرجو المعذرة
> أردت صنع ماكينة صغيرة الحجم مثل التي في هذا الرابط
> ...


أخي الكريم
تحديد أماكن الثقوب ليس باستعمال برنامج ماك 3 , فبرنامج ماك3 ليس إلا مجرد منفذ لأوامر الجي كود.
ولكن التحكم في برنامج ماك 3 لتثقيب اللوحة الفيبر المطبوعة للمكونات الإلكترونية يتم بإحدى الطرق التالية:

أولاً (أدق طريقة) :
إما باستعمال برنامج Eagle وهو برنامج متخصص لرسم اللوحات المطبوعة المخصصو للمكونات الإلكترونية , وهذا البرنامج به خاصية توليد برنامج الجي كود بامتداد Gerber للتالي:
لوحة النحاس المطبوعة دون ثقوب لتفريزها بواسطة إند ميل مخصص للحفر على النحاس.
الثقوب التي يتم تثبيت المكونات بها.

ثانياً :
إذا كانت الثقوب لديك معروفة المقاسات والأبعاد فيمكنك كتابة برنامج الجي كود مباشرة على Wordpad إذا كنت تعرف لغة الجي كود , ولكن هذه الطريقة مجهدة جداً ولا تصلح إلا مع الدوائر الصغيرة فقط.

ثالثاً:
هناك طريقة أخرى باستعمال برنامج ArtCam إذا كانت لديك لوحة الثقوب موجودة كصورة.
عندئذ يمكنك تحميلها لبرنامج ArtCam وتحويلها إلى Vector , ثم اختيار خاصية عمل الثقوب بحيث يقوم البرنامج بتوليد الجي الكود في مراكز الدوائر , ومن ثم يتم تحميله إلى برنامج ماك 3.

أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على سؤالك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 مايو 2011)

ماهرنت قال:


> *سؤالي كيف اجعل برنامج mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع؟*
> *مع العلم أن **رأس بلازما يدوي عادية بلا أية إضافات ولا تجهيزات *
> *وcnc يجب تحميل ملف nc في ريموت كترل *
> *وشكرا*


لم أفهم منك تحديداً مواصفات رأس البلازما التي تتحدث عنها.
ولكن مبدئياً لابد وأن تكون رأس البلازما مجهزة بوسيلة للتحكم في تشغيلها وإطفائها بحيث يمكن لماك 3 التحكم فيها من خلال درايفر أو لوحة الإنترفيس على حسب نوع الرأس وطريقة التحكم في تشغيلها وإطفائها.


----------



## maher_guizeni (20 مايو 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم
> تحديد أماكن الثقوب ليس باستعمال برنامج ماك 3 , فبرنامج ماك3 ليس إلا مجرد منفذ لأوامر الجي كود.
> ولكن التحكم في برنامج ماك 3 لتثقيب اللوحة الفيبر المطبوعة للمكونات الإلكترونية يتم بإحدى الطرق التالية:
> 
> ...



الحمد الله على سلامتك نورة المنتدى بوجودك
شكر على الرد أخي الكريم
و نسأل الله العلي القدير أن ينورك بنور الإيمان و أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tarek shata (22 مايو 2011)

الاخ سيف اللة الاسلام 
جزاك اللة خيرا عظيما وزادك علما ..والحمد للة على رجوعك ونرجو من اللة لك التوفيق


----------



## tawfik509 (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
حمدا لله على عودة اﻷخ سيف وعاوزين نكمل الدروس عشان نقدر نستفيد ﻷن فترة التوقف زادت وخبرتنا مع ماخ٣ بحاجة للزيادة وفقكم الله لما فيه صالح العلم


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (23 مايو 2011)

حمدا لله على عودة الأخ سيف الله الاسلام وبارك الله فيك على مساعدتك لنا 
سؤال اخي كيف يمكن ان اعرف برنامج ماك 3 على 5 محاور لماكنة cnc 
وهل يوجد لديك مخطط 5 محاور مع العلم ان لدي مخطط 3 محاور 
ونشالله ربنا يزيدك من علمه وجعلو في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## Ahmed-aal (29 مايو 2011)

*حمدا لله على عودة الأخ سيف الله الاسلام وبارك الله فيك على مساعداتك لاصدقاء المندتى المحترمين*


----------



## النجار2 (1 يونيو 2011)

اسامة ابراهيم تونى قال:


> اقع في مشكلة وهي ان جهازي ليس به متوازي فكيف اربط بين جهازي والماخ 3 وجزاكم الله كل خير



شوف الموضوع ده يمكن ينفعك هو لعمل وصلة باريل عن طريق ال يو اس بى احد اصدقائى قال انها ستعمل بكفاءة

جرب لن تخسر شئ http://www.mycncuk.com/forums/showthread.php/435-USB-TO-Parallel-Port-DIY-Interface


----------



## hane hane (4 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة مع الماخ 3 لم اجد لها حل الرجاء من الإخوة الإجابة والتوضيح 
قمت بصناعة ماكنة cnc وهي شغالة على kcam 
قمت بتثبيت الماخ 3 ثم قمت بتهيئة البورت على حسب درايفر الماكنة
step x 2
dir x3
step y 4
dir y 5
step z 6
dir z 7
المشكلة الماكنة لا تشتغل بسبب أن إشارا الخرج step /dir للمحاور الثلاثة غير موجودة 
رغم تفعيل المخارج وإعادة تثبيت الويندوز والماخ 3
الرجاء الإجابة نسجة الماك 3 المثبتة (أحسن نسخة ماك من أخوكم طارق بلال)
جزاكم الله خيرا في إنتظار الرد وشكرا*


----------



## hane hane (4 يونيو 2011)

*في السابق ثبتة الماخ صارت لي نفس المشكلة تقريبا وبعد التأشير على خانة sherline1/2pulse mode
المحركات X.Y.Z كلها شغالة
حبيت أطرح سؤال ثاني أرجو الإجابة عليه
كيف أدخل أبعاد المكنة فى MACH3
جزاكم الله خير ا*


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 يونيو 2011)

hane hane قال:


> *في السابق ثبتة الماخ صارت لي نفس المشكلة تقريبا وبعد التأشير على خانة sherline1/2pulse mode*
> *المحركات X.Y.Z كلها شغالة*
> *حبيت أطرح سؤال ثاني أرجو الإجابة عليه*
> *كيف أدخل أبعاد المكنة فى MACH3*
> *جزاكم الله خير ا*


يمكنك قراءة شرحي في نفس الموضوع بالمشاركات السابقة عن طريقة ضبط Soft limits
وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 يونيو 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> حمدا لله على عودة الأخ سيف الله الاسلام وبارك الله فيك على مساعدتك لنا
> سؤال اخي كيف يمكن ان اعرف برنامج ماك 3 على 5 محاور لماكنة cnc
> وهل يوجد لديك مخطط 5 محاور مع العلم ان لدي مخطط 3 محاور
> ونشالله ربنا يزيدك من علمه وجعلو في ميزان حسانتك


سأجيب على سؤالك بالتفصيل إن شاء الله
ولكن مبدئياً أرجو أن توضح المقصود بالمحاور الخمسة
هل تقصد ثلاثة محاور خطية Linear coordinates (X-Y-Z) l + عدد 2 محور دوراني
أم أنك تقصد ثلاثة محاور خطية + محور خطي تابع لأحد المحاور + محور دوراني مستقل 
وشكراً


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (4 يونيو 2011)

سلام عليكم انت اخ محترم ربنا يكرمك


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (15 يونيو 2011)

الفيديو المرفق يبين المقصود لسؤالي اخي سيف الله الاسلام http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73d4JcFR-fQ&feature=related


----------



## waredf (15 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين للك اخي الكريم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (19 يونيو 2011)

برنامج ماك 3 يمكنه تشغيل حتى عدد 6 محاور.
منهم 3 محاور يمكنك ضبطهم على Linear أو Rotating
ولكن المهم ان يكون لديك برنامج الكام الذي يمكنه تشغيل المحاور الستة أو الخمسة


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (20 يونيو 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> برنامج ماك 3 يمكنه تشغيل حتى عدد 6 محاور.
> منهم 3 محاور يمكنك ضبطهم على linear أو rotating
> ولكن المهم ان يكون لديك برنامج الكام الذي يمكنه تشغيل المحاور الستة أو الخمسة


 هل يصلح برنامج الارتكام او الماستركام اذا كان لا فما هو البرنامج الذي يصلح من مجموعة الكام


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور علي المعلومات المفيدة والجديدة .


----------



## tarek shata (1 يوليو 2011)

*tarek [email protected]*

الاخ سيف اللة اسلام
ارجوة الاستفسار عن ضبط الماش بلانسبة لعمود القلاوز فانا عندى سن القلاوز = 2مم اى كل لفة من الموتور تساوى 2مم 
وشكرا لك اخى سيف اللة اسلام فلولا شرحك الجميل عن الماش ما تعلمنا شىء عنة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 يوليو 2011)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> هل يصلح برنامج الارتكام او الماستركام اذا كان لا فما هو البرنامج الذي يصلح من مجموعة الكام


برنامج الآرت كام لا يستطيع تشغيل أكثر من ثلاثة أكسات فقط لا غير.
وإذا أردت عمل محور دوراني فيتم ذلك على حساب محور خطي

اما برنامج الماستر كام فيمكنه دعم أكثر من ثلاثة محاور


----------



## tarek shata (2 يوليو 2011)

*tarek [email protected]*

استاذ /سيف اللة اسلام 
انا عمال ادور فى مدخلاتك للاستفادة باكبر قدر فى برنامج الماش وارجوة ان تجيب عن سوالى فانا بجمع فى ماكينة ولا ارف يكف اضبط البرنامج مع سن القلاوز
اخى سف اللة هل يوجد اماكن تعطى دورات فىبرنامج الماش


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 يوليو 2011)

tarek shata قال:


> الاخ سيف اللة اسلام
> ارجوة الاستفسار عن ضبط الماش بلانسبة لعمود القلاوز فانا عندى سن القلاوز = 2مم اى كل لفة من الموتور تساوى 2مم
> وشكرا لك اخى سيف اللة اسلام فلولا شرحك الجميل عن الماش ما تعلمنا شىء عنة


أخي الكريم
لو سن القلاووظ 2 مللي , فهذا يعني أنك تستعمل جاويط 12 مللي سن عريضة أو 14 مللي.

قبل الضبط مطلوب منك معرفة التالي:
أولاً الدرايفر الذي تستعمله هل هو Full step أو Half step أو ميكرو ستيبينج ؟؟
ثانياً هل تستعمل مخفض سرعة بين الموتور والقلاووظ ؟؟
ثالثاً هل الموتور الذي تستعمله هو 1.8 درجة / خطوة .. أو بمعنى آخر 200 خطوة في اللفة الكاملة 360 درجة ؟؟

على العموم سأعطي لك مثالاً توضيحياً بالأرقام.
بافتراض أنك تستعمل درايفر به ميكرو ستيبينج 1/8
وبفرض أنك لا تستعمل مخفض سرعة بين الموتور والجاويط
وبفرض أن الموتور الذي تستعمله مثل المواتير الشائعة هو 1.8 درجة / خطوة
وبفرض أن سن الجاويط الذي تستعمله كما ذكرت بخطوة 2 مللي

سيكون الحساب كالتالي:

عدد النبضات المطلوبة للموتور لكل لفة كاملة = 200 × 8 = 1600 نبضة/لفة
عدد لفات الموتور اللازمة للتحرك 1 مللي في اتجاه خطي بالجاويط (خطوة = 2 مللي) = 1/2 لفة
عدد النبضات المطلوبة لكل تحرك 1 مللي خطي = 1600/2 = 800 نبضة/مللي أو 800 step/mm

وشكراً


----------



## حسام حسن سليم (12 يوليو 2011)

*استفسار*

لو سمحت انا بحول مخرطه عاديه لمخرطه cnc وهستخدم برنامج mach3 ولكن لما بجهز المحاور داخل الماكينه انهم enable بيفضلوا disable على interface card ومش قادر احدد المشكله


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (13 يوليو 2011)

حسام حسن سليم قال:


> لو سمحت انا بحول مخرطه عاديه لمخرطه cnc وهستخدم برنامج mach3 ولكن لما بجهز المحاور داخل الماكينه انهم enable بيفضلوا disable على interface card ومش قادر احدد المشكله


السلام عليكم
إذا كنت تقصد عدم استجابة المحركات لأي أمر بالحركة , فالمشكلة قد تكمن في ضبط عنوان الـ (Parallel port) على الجهاز في أول تاب في Ports & settings

والمهم كذلك هو ضبط أرقام البينات الخاصة بال Step & dir بحيث تكون صحيحة ومطابقة للإنترفيس كارد.

أرجو مراجعة مشاركاتي السابقة ستجد فيها إشارة إلى موضوع سابق لأحد الإخوة يتحدث فيه بالتفصيل عن هذه الجزئية.


----------



## حسام حسن سليم (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لسرعه الاستجابه 
بس هو المشكله انى ظابط كل حاجه تمام بس led بتاعه enable مش راضيه تنور مع انى ظابطها فى البرنامج


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (14 يوليو 2011)

اعمل remove للبرنامج وستبه من جديد


----------



## حسام حسن سليم (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع يا اخ سيف 
وشكرا لسرعه الاجابه على الاستفسارات


----------



## حسام حسن سليم (14 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتم يا جماعه هو فيه برامج تانيه تعمل بنفس طريقه mach3 ???


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

معلومات مفيدة جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (29 يوليو 2011)

اخي سيف الاسلام جهازي ليس به منفذ طابعة ولكن هناك وصلات usb هل يمكنه التعامل مع الماخ 3 من خلال ال usb converter 
برنامج الماخ 3 برنامج محاكاة هل برنامج artcam و mastercam برامج محاكاة ايضا وما هي برامج المحاكاة الاخري وشكرا وهل برنامج الماخ 3 يتعامل مع الخمس محاور ولا اقصاه اربعة وماهي برامج التي تدعم الخمس محاور وشكرا لك اخي سيف الاسلام او من يجيبني


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (3 أغسطس 2011)

اخي سيف الاسلام احتاج هذه المساعدة ضروري جدا جدا
كيف اضبط ماخ3 علي 5 محاور وشكرا شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammed raafat (4 أغسطس 2011)

هل يوجد بالـ mach3 فييد باك الاستخدام الـ encoder


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

يوجد فيد باك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

الماك يعمل حتى 6 محاور

http://www.machsupport.com/


----------



## mohammed raafat (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخ طارق على المساعده--- اذا تستطيع انت أو اى عضو ان تشرح لنا كيفيه العمل بخاصية الfeed back حيث اريد ان استخدم ال servo motor بدلا من الstepper motor فبالتالى سوف اقوم باستخدام الencoder لل feed back 
سؤال اخر وانا اعتذر عن الاطاله والازعاج هل مواصفات ال power screw تستخدم فى ال mach3 مثل ال pitch والقطر الخارجى والداخلى وأذا كانت تستخدم ما فائدتها وهل لها علاقة بال motor tunning اعتذر مرة اخرى على الاطالة والازعاج-- وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

مواصفات البوول سكرو لا يحتاجها الماك فأنت تضبطه بعدد النبضات لوحدة المسافات وهي الملليمتر أو المسافة اللتي يقطعها المحور بالبوصة في اللفة الكاملة من المحرك 

وفضلا أخي تفضل بقراءة موضوع الأخ إسلام من أوله ولا تتعدى أي صفحة دون أن تقرأها وفقك الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

وهذه إعدادات الماك3 مع الإنكودر

http://dynomotion.com/Help/Mach3Plugin/Mach3Encoders.htm


*Mach3 Plugin - with Encoders* 

The following describes the use of linear glass scale encoders or rotary shaft encoders with Mach3. The setup process described apply for KFlop operating in open loop mode with encoders as well as  closed loop control.

KFlop/KMotion should first be wired and configured such that the encoders are functional and scaled (using the InputGain0 parameter) so that the encoder counts match the commanded position in units of μsteps. To verify that this is properly configured the KMotion.exe Step Response Screen may be used for verification. The Plot of Position Error should show small errors (typically <200 μSteps) for a Move Plot if properly configured.

Since the encoder position is already scaledwithin KFlop/KMotion to match the μsteps/Unit scale of the motor, the Mach3 Encoder resolution should be set to the same value as the Motor "Tuning" as shown below. The Encoder/MPG screen is opened using the Config|Ports and Pins Menu. The Port and Pin definitions are not relevant when using KMotion/KFlop and should be set to some unused Port.

















_* Zero Buttons*_

Mach3 "Zeros" a DRO by adjusting the currently selected work offset such that the DRO will read zero. Since the glass scales are the best reference, the commanded position is adjusted to match the encoder position, before Mach3 is told to compute the new work offset. 






 NotifyPlugins(10100) 'tell KFlop to set command to encoder
Sleep 300 'make sure mach updates
DoOEMButton (1008) 'calculate work offset








 NotifyPlugins(10101) 'tell KFlop to set command to encoder
Sleep 300 'make sure mach updates
DoOEMButton (1009) 'calculate work offset









 NotifyPlugins(10102) 'tell KFlop to set command to encoder
Sleep 300 'make sure mach updates
DoOEMButton (1010) 'calculate work offset




In the * Config|Config Plugins|Dynomotion* set an appropriate KFlop User Program that will process the NotifyPlugin Message Codes to set KFlops internal Commanded Destination to the Current Encoder Positions. Typical program for 3 axes shown below. Note that the Message code is defined to be passed to the KFlop User Program via persist.UserData[6]









_*Example File: <Install Dir>\C Programs\NotifyZeroEncoderMach3.c*_
#include "KMotionDef.h" 
//Plugin calls for Mach3 NotifyPlugins Commands 
#define X 0
#define Y 1
#define Z 2

main()
{
int msg = persist.UserData[6]; // Mach3 notify Message 10000-10999 
 printf("Mach3 Notify Call, Message = %d\n",msg); 

 if (msg==10100)
{
// adjust the commanded position to match the glass scale encoder
DisableAxis(X);
EnableAxisDest(X,chan[X].Position);
}
if (msg==10101)
{
// adjust the commanded position to match the glass scale encoder
DisableAxis(Y);
EnableAxisDest(Y,chan[Y].Position);
}
if (msg==10102)
{
// adjust the commanded position to match the glass scale encoder
DisableAxis(Z);
EnableAxisDest(Z,chan[Z].Position);
}
}

_*REF Buttons*_

Mach3 REF buttons are used to set the initial Machine coordinates either by simply Zeroing them or performing a home operation into a switch.

The REF X, REF Y, REF Z etc... buttons may require editing using a screen editor. We recommend the one written by Klaus Dietz.









The Ref buttons should be edited to perform the standard Mach3 Ref operations. See the settings selected for the Ref buttons shown below when using Klaus' free Mach Screen Editor. The standard Ref operations for Mach3 is to request the Plugin to perform the Home Operation (actually labeled purge in the plugin). 













































 The Dynomotion Plugin passes these Home requests to KFlop to handle with a Home User Program. In the *Config|Config Plugins|Dynomotion* set an appropriate KFlop User Home Program. A * flag* variable is also passed to tell which axis is to be homed (Note that the flags is defined to be passed to the KFlop User Program via persist.UserData[5]). In the case with encoders, both the Encoder Position and the Commanded Destination should be zeroed. Prior to Zeroing if any homing motion (to a switch for example - See: SimpleHome3Axis.c in the C Programs directory) may also be added into the program.









_*Example File: <Install Dir>\C Programs\HomeEncoderMach3.c*_
#include "KMotionDef.h" 
//Plugin calls for Mach3 Home (actually Purge) Commands
//Called from Mach3 "REF" command
//in this case just Zero the measured position (encoder)
//and set the commanded destination to zero 
#define X 0
#define Y 1
#define Z 2 
main()
{
int flags = persist.UserData[5]; // Mach3 flags bit0=X, bit1=Y, Bit2=Z, etc... 
 printf("Mach3 Home Call, flags = %d\n",flags); 

 if (flags & 1)
{
DisableAxis(X);
Zero(X);
EnableAxisDest(X,0.0);
}
if (flags & 2)
{
DisableAxis(Y);
 Zero(Y);
EnableAxisDest(Y,0.0);
}
if (flags & 4)
{
DisableAxis(Z);
Zero(Z);
EnableAxisDest(Z,0.0);
}
}


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

_*وهذه دائرة مغلقة للمحركات الخطوية باستخدام الانكودرأيضا*_



_* Configuring Closed Loop Step and Direction Outputs*_
The Closed Loop Stepper Mode works much the same as open loop Step and Direction Output Mode except there is also an error feedback correction term. In fact, if the gains of the correction term (PIDs) are set to zero then the mode will behave the same as an open loop Step Direction Mode. This mode is much easier to “tune” than a stepper driven as a brushless motor and unlike a brushless motor there are no commutation issues. A good application for this mode is a stepper with linear glass scales. The main feature is the position feed forward with fixed gain of 1.0. See the flow diagram below. Without any correction it behaves just like a stepper. As correction gains are added, corrections for drift, friction, load forces, or even a miss step are made. One disadvantage is that the motor can still stall. After the stall and after the motion stops the servo loop could then gradually correct the position which could be of value in some applications.






To Configure an axis a a Closed Loop Servo select "CL Step" as the output mode for the axis as shown below. Any input mode may be used as position feedback, but the most common is a quadrature encoder either on the motor shaft or as a linear glass scale.  
Note that an Input gain of 1.25 is used in this example. This was calculated from the ratio of the number of μSteps/rev to the number of encoder counts/rev. (A micro stepper amplifier set to 50 microsteps/full setp and a standard stepper motor with 200 full steps/rev will have 10,000 μSteps/rev, a rotary encoder with 2000 lines/rev will profuce 8000 quadrature counts/rev, 10000/8000 = 1.25). The raw axis units will be in μSteps.
Max Following Error may be used to trip an axis disable when exceeded.






Important PID parameters are shown below circled in red. The I (Integrator) gain of 0.01 is probably the most important. Your system may require more or less. Too much and the system may over shoot or become unstable (oscillate). Too little and corrections will be made slowly. Because we are measure the position and also commanding a position Integrator control works well. An integrator will ramp the output at a rate proportional to the amount of the error. This "slowing as we get closer" will result in an exponential curve approaching the target. Backlash, friction, delays, and other factors will eventually cause the system to overshoot and become unstable with too much gain.  
Max limits may also be useful for limiting the correction. In this example the limits are set to large values. Limiting the max error to a small value will limit the maximum slew rate of the Integrator. Max Output and Max Integrator are similar for an Integrator only compensator and will limit the maximum amount of correction that can be made.






A 2nd order Low Pass Filter is also used in this example to make the system more stable by reducing high frequency corrections. Note a cutoff frequency of 100Hz with Q 1.4 is used. After specifying the filter the Compute Button must be pressed to compute the Z domain IIR Coeffiecients that are downloaded and used by KFlop.






Test Mechanism with Size 34 Stepper with encoder connected to a Dummy Load.






Test Move of a Size34 Stepper with 50 usteps/full step forward and backward at 4000sps
With PID gain zero (no correction). Note encoder shows errors of ~100uSteps






 Integrator gain now set at 0.01. Also 2nd Order 100Hz Low Pass Filter Q=1.4 used
 Note error is reduced. Blue plot is position error, green is the Output (correction offset)






A Bode Plot of the Compensator PID + LP Filter response. I=0.010 and 2nd order Low Pass 100Hz @ Q=1.4. Red plot is Magnitude. 
Note that errors less than about 20 Hz will be corrected. Correction gain drops below 1 (0db) at higher frequencies.




​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو الله أن تنفعكم هذه المعلومات


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز طارق
جزاكم الله كل خير على تلك المعلومات القيمة التي أثرت الموضوع
وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي طارق واخي اسلام علي الاستجابة وعلي المعلومات القيمة
كيف يمكنني ضبط الماخ مع الخمس محاور فبعد توليد الجي كود بالماستر كام كيف اضبطه مع الماخ 3 في الخمس محاور


في جهازي المنزلي لا يوجد منفذ طابعة فكيف اربط الماخ 3 مع وصلة usb converter متصلة بمنفذ متوازي موصلة بالدرايف


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أغسطس 2011)

محول اليو اس بي مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ينفعششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 أغسطس 2011)

من فضلك يا استاذ اسامه ابحث عن اسألتك كلها على المنتدى وستجد اجابة لكل ما يدور برأسك لو سمحت استخدم البحث


----------



## mohammed raafat (5 أغسطس 2011)

اخى العزيز طارق_بلال شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك* الله كل خير على تلك المعلومات انا استفدت والحمد لله وانا اسف اذا كنت مزعج شوية فى الاسئله وشكرا مره اخرى لك وللأخ *سيف الله إسلام ولكل من ساهم فى العلم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## moqeem (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً لك اخي سيف الله
بارك الله لك في مالك وولدك ونفع بعلمك ورزقك من واسع فضله


----------



## فرانكشتاين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (24 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم عندنا ماكينه cnc تعمل على ماك 3 عندما يعمل x مع y يحصل اهتزاز في الماكينه وعندما يعمل كل لوحده لا يحصل اهتزاز هل هناك حل وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Mark 10000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مساء الخير ....
دى اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى اشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدى على تعاونهم وتعبهم.
لى سوال اتمنى الاجابه سريعا
لقد قمت بعمل دائره باستخدام l298 and l297 ولكن للاسف لم تقبل الاشاره من mach3 والمشكله هى عدم ارسال البرنامج نبضات التحكم الى الدائره ولا اعلم كيفيه الربط بين البرنامج ومنفذ الطباعه لكى يعطى النبضات المطلوبه ولكى اسطيع قياسه بجهاز الافوميتر


----------



## Mark 10000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

رجاء شرح نافذه config كامله فى mach3


----------



## النجار2 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Mark 10000 قال:


> مساء الخير ....
> دى اول مشاركه لى فى المنتدى اشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدى على تعاونهم وتعبهم.
> لى سوال اتمنى الاجابه سريعا
> لقد قمت بعمل دائره باستخدام l298 and l297 ولكن للاسف لم تقبل الاشاره من mach3 والمشكله هى عدم ارسال البرنامج نبضات التحكم الى الدائره ولا اعلم كيفيه الربط بين البرنامج ومنفذ الطباعه لكى يعطى النبضات المطلوبه ولكى اسطيع قياسه بجهاز الافوميتر



دائرة l298 and l297 تعمل بكفاءة عالية مع الماك ومجربها اكثر من مرة العيب غالبا فى تنفيذ دائرتك.

حوالى 90% من الدريفرات التى رأيتها تعتمد على l297 وعلى حسب فيما بعد اذا كان معها l298 او بوابات منطقية او 6203 .

لكن فى المجمل الماك يتعامل مع الجميع راجع دائرتك مرة اخرى


----------



## النجار2 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد الزوكاني قال:


> اخي الكريم عندنا ماكينه cnc تعمل على ماك 3 عندما يعمل x مع y يحصل اهتزاز في الماكينه وعندما يعمل كل لوحده لا يحصل اهتزاز هل هناك حل وجزاكم الله كل خير



اعتقد يا اخى والله اعلم ان البور لديك ضعيف فى الفولت او الامبير لانه فى حالة التحميل للمحورين يقل الامبير الواصل للموتور الواحد لانه تم تقسيمه على موتورين جرب تضيف بور امبير اعلى وبلغنا عن النتيجة.


----------



## MOKA_MOKA911 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم انا صممت cnc ولاكن بالله عليك كيف يمكنني اضبط نقطة الصفر وكيف اضبط مقاس المكنة بحيث انها حجمها مش كبير لما اعمل تصميم بيكون اكبر من طاولة الماكينة .؟
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي النجار2 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم لكل محور بور لوحده ولكني قمت ببعض التعديل على velocity acceleration موتور x وموتور y خف الاهتزاز قليلا ولكن مازال موجود وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الزوكاني (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي النجار2 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم لكل محور بور لوحده ولكني قمت ببعض التعديل على velocity acceleration موتور x وموتور y خف الاهتزاز قليلا ولكن مازال موجود وجزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا نرجوا المتابعة للإستفادة


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم الموضوع شيق ولكن لماذا لم تتحدث عن عيوب البرنامج؟؟؟؟
لماذا لم تتحدث عندما تفصل الماكينه اذا تحركت والكمبيوتر مغلق لايقرا العد طبعا الذى تحرك على العلم انا عامل على تطوير الماخ ليعمل مع الكمبيوتر ليكون وحده واحده لا يخطى وسوف استخدم نظام غير الويندوز نهاءى وقد تمت التجربه بالفعل وانا اعمل على تطوير ماكينه روتر لتكون 5 محركات وهل يجوز ان يعمل هذا بدون الانتر فيس ؟؟؟ نعم لانه سيعمل الايو اس بى بعد ذلك عن طريق كونفيرت وعندها يوضع بداخل وحده البى ال سى واحده دريف انفرتر واحد ولوحه تحكم فى المحاور للربط بين الكمبيوتر والبورد الموجوده وسيعمل بنظام عالى جدا underdos لان الكمبيوتر سيعمل على 2 وصله وليست واحده والبرنامج المشغل موجود ولكن ليس على شبكه الانترنت لان احد اصدقائى بالصين هو الذى ساعدنى على تصميم هذا البرنامج عن طريق الفيجوال سى والفيجوال بيسك وعلى العلم انه يمكن تظبيط سرعات ومقاسات الماخ عن طري الكوفيجرشن من البوتونز الموجوده بالاعلى اتذكر ثالث واحد ومن ثم اعمل تيس على المحور المراد ظبطه سيقول البرنامج لك ما المسافه التى تريد ماشيها اعطيله مقاس وليكن 10 سم سيقول لك بعدها هل المحور تحرك كام مم؟ سترى عن طريق الانديكتور ما المسافه وتكتبا سيظبط لك المسافه والسرعه المراده بالدقه المراده وشكرا لكم على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## AHMED.FA (20 ديسمبر 2011)

تالله لا يسعني إلا أن أقول بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمة ونفع بك الأمة الأسلامية


----------



## AHMED.FA (20 ديسمبر 2011)

تالله لا يسعني إلا أن أقول بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمة ونفع بك الأمة الأسلامية


----------



## h_s0404 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
والله وبدون مبالغة هذا الموضوع اعتبرة اهم موضوع فى المنتدى وكان هو من يستحق ان يسبت و طبعا هذا رئيى الشخصى واتمنى ان يقوم الاخ سيف بموضوع عن artcam لو حتى مبادء الارت كام واتمنا ايضا ان يصل صوتى الية وان يلبى طلبى واكون من الشاكرين . حيث لم اجد بالمنتدى شرح لبرنامج ارت كام رغم انة برنامج فى منتهى الاهمية باستسناء موضوع يوجد بة اكثر من عشرة صفحات ولم يكون بة كلمة واحدة عن البرنامج مما اصار استغرابى وشكراا جزيلا وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

باذن الله سيتم عمل شرح وافى عن بعض البرامج المساعده والافكار الجديده تكلمه على موضوع اخى الفاضل 
وشكرا تقبلوا مرورى


----------



## h_s0404 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

h_s0404 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> والله وبدون مبالغة هذا الموضوع اعتبرة اهم موضوع فى المنتدى وكان هو من يستحق ان يسبت و طبعا هذا رئيى الشخصى واتمنى ان يقوم الاخ سيف بموضوع عن artcam لو حتى مبادء الارت كام واتمنا ايضا ان يصل صوتى الية وان يلبى طلبى واكون من الشاكرين . حيث لم اجد بالمنتدى شرح لبرنامج ارت كام رغم انة برنامج فى منتهى الاهمية  باستسناء موضوع يوجد بة اكثر من عشرة صفحات ولم يكون بة كلمة واحدة عن البرنامج مما اصار استغرابى وشكراا جزيلا وبالتوفيق للجميع



الموضوع الذى اقصدة للاخ المهندس/ خالد فلافيلو عبارة عن عشر صفحات ولم اجد بهم كلمة واحدة بخصوص شرح البرنامج artcam


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء اخطار مشرف القسم لتنبيهه وشكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Mark 10000 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه السنه الجديده
لقد اشتريت موتور استيبر 3 امبير بالدرايفر الخاص به والانتر فيس وقد قبل الاشاره من mach3 ولكن المشكله هى بطى الدواران وعندما ازود السرعه لا يستجيب الموتور استجابه صحيحه بل يدور ببطى ويقف واسمع صوت داخل الموتور وايضا يهتز اكس الدوران


----------



## يحيى يحيى (24 يناير 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> والله وبدون مبالغة هذا الموضوع اعتبرة اهم موضوع فى المنتدى وكان هو من يستحق ان يسبت و طبعا هذا رئيى الشخصى واتمنى ان يقوم الاخ سيف بموضوع عن artcam لو حتى مبادء الارت كام واتمنا ايضا ان يصل صوتى الية وان يلبى طلبى واكون من الشاكرين . حيث لم اجد بالمنتدى شرح لبرنامج ارت كام رغم انة برنامج فى منتهى الاهمية باستسناء موضوع يوجد بة اكثر من عشرة صفحات ولم يكون بة كلمة واحدة عن البرنامج مما اصار استغرابى وشكراا جزيلا وبالتوفيق للجميع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تفضل هذا الرابط به دروس وشرح جميل ووافي ويضع ارجلك على الطريق الصحيح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303573&page=11


----------



## الزير911 (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوال محيرني كيف يمكن ضبط قيمة المحاور يعني لما يتحرك المحور x 2 وحده يجب ان تكون 2 سم اليس كذالك ولكن المشكله عندي يتحرك ب 2 وحده اكثر من 5 سم 
ماهي المشكله برايكم ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يناير 2012)

الزير911 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سوال محيرني كيف يمكن ضبط قيمة المحاور يعني لما يتحرك المحور x 2 وحده يجب ان تكون 2 سم اليس كذالك ولكن المشكله عندي يتحرك ب 2 وحده اكثر من 5 سم
> ماهي المشكله برايكم ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


أخي الكريم
يوجد في Config. ضبط الـ Units إما mm (ملم) أو Inch (بوصة)
وواضح أن الضبط عندك على البوصة , فعليك بتحويلها إلى ملم
وبالتالي فإذا أردت تحريكها مسافة 2 سم في حالة الملم , فيجب أن تغير الوحدة لتكون 20 كي تتحرك 20 ملم والتي تساوي 2 سم.

وشكراً


----------



## يحيى يحيى (26 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لكم جميعا وزادكم بسطة في العلم والجسم


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 يناير 2012)

في انتظار بقية الشرح 
وارجو من الاعضاء عدم المقاطعة حتى يتسنى للاخ الفاضل استكمال شرحة جزاه الله كل خير ونفع به


----------



## h_s0404 (31 يناير 2012)

يا اخ اسلام اقدم لك تحية واحترام على كل ما تبذلة من جهد من اجل تعليم الاخرين وتقديم العون والمساعدة واحب ان اقول لك وبدون مجاملة ان اسلوبك فى الشرح اسلوب مميز حيث انك تخاطب المبتدء والمحترف معا
ولى عندك رجاء اذا امكن او اذا استطعت وهو اقترح عليك ان تقوم بانشاء موضوع باسم (( الجزء الثانى من تفاصيل دقيقة لبرنامج ماش3 )) وشكراا جزيلا والله الموفق.


----------



## يحيى يحيى (17 فبراير 2012)

يا اخي شكرا على ما قدمت 
طالت غيبتك لعلك تكون بخير 
رجاء شرح نافذه config كامله فى mach3 ان امكن


----------



## النمر المسيف (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ سيف الاسلام انا متابع تنسيقك للموض بس انا موصلتش للمرحله الى انت بتشرح فيها ممكن تشرحلى ازاى اعمل اعدادات ports and pins واكون شاكر ليك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nshahbic (21 فبراير 2012)

*X-Box Contol*

السلام عليكم 
:31:حبيت اضيف للساده الاعضاء انه يوجد طريقه جميله ومفيده للتحكم بالطاوله CNC بلازما او راوتر على حسب اختيار العضو في برنامج MACH3 وذلك عن طريق استخدام الريموت الكنترول الخاص بجهاز XBOX اي ان المستخدم للبرنامج يستطيع التحكم بالطاوله بعيد عن جهاز الكمبيوتر سواء في تعديل اي محور من المحاور الخاصه بالطاوله.
ولكن وجب التنبيه انه يجب استخدام X-BOX CONTROL الخاص بجهاز الكمبيوتر والذي يكون متوافق مع MICROSOFT WINDOWS 
حقيقه سيجعل العمل على CNC غايه في المتعه وسهوله التحكم :15: 

وهذا الرابط فيديو يوضح كيف يعمل X-BOX CONTROL 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNTzgyEpkyM

واذا ما اراد احد التحكم بواسطه الكنترول هذا فا يجب عليه اول تنزيل الملف الموجود في هذا الرابط وتفعيه 
http://www.machsupport.com/plugins/XBox360Controller.m3p

وهنا شرح بسيط للخطوات التي يجب عملها في برنامج MACH3 حتى يتم استكمال تفعيل X-BOX CONTROL 
http://www.machsupport.com/plugins/Xbox360Plugin.pdf

واتمنى لكم لاستمتاع في CNC من بعد تفعيل هذه الطريقه:16: 

واتمنى ان اكون قد قدمت لكم شي موفيد في استخدام برنامج MACH3

وتحيه للاستاذ سيف الله اسلام:12: 

وشكرا


----------



## يحيى يحيى (22 فبراير 2012)

nshahbic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> :31:حبيت اضيف للساده الاعضاء انه يوجد طريقه جميله ومفيده للتحكم بالطاوله cnc بلازما او راوتر على حسب اختيار العضو في برنامج mach3 وذلك عن طريق استخدام الريموت الكنترول الخاص بجهاز xbox اي ان المستخدم للبرنامج يستطيع التحكم بالطاوله بعيد عن جهاز الكمبيوتر سواء في تعديل اي محور من المحاور الخاصه بالطاوله.
> ولكن وجب التنبيه انه يجب استخدام x-box control الخاص بجهاز الكمبيوتر والذي يكون متوافق مع microsoft windows
> حقيقه سيجعل العمل على cnc غايه في المتعه وسهوله التحكم :15:
> ...



مشكور مجهود رائع


----------



## hamadalla31 (8 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله لك في وقتك وعلمك وجهدك وزادك الله من فضله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الفاضل مهندس / سيف الله اسلام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته







​


جزاكم الله بكل خير علي مجهودك الممتاز ونرجو من الله ان يجعله زخرا لك يوم القيامة

عند الإنتهاء من كل جلسة عمل مع برنامج MACH3
تظهر لي هذه الرسالة






فما المقصود بها وكيف اتعامل معها

يوجد في بعض الماكينات مايعرف باسم calibration switch
فهل هذه الخاصية يمكن تطبيقها في MACH3 وكيف ؟

وجزاكم الله عنا بكل خير
​


----------



## hamadalla31 (10 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## الزير911 (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

استفساري بالنسبه للدائره التي تجعل راس الحفر يشتغا وينطفئ باستخدام الماخ 3 
عملت الدائره واعطيتها على مخاجها بشكل صحيح ولكن لم تعمل مع اني متاكد انها ناجحه لاني جربت ادخل على ال البن الموصول على البورت رقم ا بدل من ان اوصله على البورت اعطيته 5 فولت من الكمبيوتر ونج الامر وتاكدت ان مخرج الطابعه يعطي فولتيه ولكن هل المبير كافي لتشغيل الموسفت مع اني استخدمة موسفت irf640 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 مارس 2012)

hamadalla31 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخي الفاضل مهندس / سيف الله اسلام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


أخي الكريم
عندما تقوم بفتح برنامج mach3 تكون القراءة التي أمام كل محور من المحاور الأربعة بقيمة معينة.
لو قمت بإغلاق البرنامح دون أن تتغير هذه القيمة فلن تظهر لك هذه الرسالة.
أما إذا قمت بتغيير أي قيمة من هذه القيم فستظهر لك هذه الرسالة.
فإذا وافقت على التغيير سيقوم البرنامج بتخزين آخر قراءة أمام كل محور لحظة غلق البرنامج.
أما إذا لم توافق فسيحتفظ البرنامج بآخر قراءة لكل محور عند فتح البرنامج في البداية

وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 مارس 2012)

الزير911 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> استفساري بالنسبه للدائره التي تجعل راس الحفر يشتغا وينطفئ باستخدام الماخ 3
> عملت الدائره واعطيتها على مخاجها بشكل صحيح ولكن لم تعمل مع اني متاكد انها ناجحه لاني جربت ادخل على ال البن الموصول على البورت رقم ا بدل من ان اوصله على البورت اعطيته 5 فولت من الكمبيوتر ونج الامر وتاكدت ان مخرج الطابعه يعطي فولتيه ولكن هل المبير كافي لتشغيل الموسفت مع اني استخدمة موسفت irf640 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


إذا كنت تقصد الدائرة التي أدرجتها في بداية الموضوع قهي دائرة ناجحة وتعمل بكفاءة.
أعتقد أنه عليك أن تتأكد من رقم البين ورقم البورت , وكذلك تأكد من أنك جعلته Enabeled و Active high
أو بمعنى آخر تقوم بعمل علامة صح خضراء على الخانة الأولى والأخيرة.
جرب ووافني بالنتيجة
شكراً


----------



## الزير911 (19 مارس 2012)

بدايه الف شكر على ردك نعم اخي تاكدت من كل الاعدادات وقمت بفحص البورت المناسب وعند الضغط على تشغيل الماكنه يعطيي 5 فولت وعند الالغاء يعطيي 0 فولت اشك اخي في الموسفت بما انه مختلف؟ سوال اخر هل امبير البورت كافي لتشغيل 
الموسفت irf640


----------



## Mark 10000 (19 مارس 2012)

اين شرح قاءمة *config

*


----------



## يحيى يحيى (19 مارس 2012)

الحمد لله على السلامة يا اخ اسلام طالت غيبتك 
نرجو من الله ان تكون بخير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 مارس 2012)

الزير911 قال:


> بدايه الف شكر على ردك نعم اخي تاكدت من كل الاعدادات وقمت بفحص البورت المناسب وعند الضغط على تشغيل الماكنه يعطيي 5 فولت وعند الالغاء يعطيي 0 فولت اشك اخي في الموسفت بما انه مختلف؟ سوال اخر هل امبير البورت كافي لتشغيل
> الموسفت irf640


عندما اطلعت على الداتا شيت الخاصة بالـ mosfet irf640 وجدتها بالطبع لا تصلح لأداء هذه المهمة حيث أن Vgs الخاص بها 10 فولت ومخصصة للأحمال الباور عالية الأمبير.
أقترح نفس الرقم الذي أدرجته بالدائرة في أول الموضوع أو أي بديل له.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 مارس 2012)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> الحمد لله على السلامة يا اخ اسلام طالت غيبتك
> نرجو من الله ان تكون بخير


جزاكالله خيراً على سؤالك , وسأحاول استكمال الموضوع بمشيئة الله تعالى


----------



## امل ميمو (21 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله الله عملا باقيا تؤجر عليه يوم الحساب وثقيل في الميزان وخفيف في الاذهان 
فحقا لقد قراءت الموضوع من اوله الى اخره وبالرغم من ان الشرح لم ينتهي لكن ماشاء الله عليك في 
افادة الاخوه بطريقه مستمره ولم تتغيب عن عطاؤك الخيري زادك الله علما وعملا ورزقا حسنا


----------



## hamadalla31 (21 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله لك في وقتك وعلمك وجهدك وزادك الله من فضله*



سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم
> عندما تقوم بفتح برنامج mach3 تكون القراءة التي أمام كل محور من المحاور الأربعة بقيمة معينة.
> لو قمت بإغلاق البرنامح دون أن تتغير هذه القيمة فلن تظهر لك هذه الرسالة.
> أما إذا قمت بتغيير أي قيمة من هذه القيم فستظهر لك هذه الرسالة.
> ...



جزاكم الله بكل خير علي جميل ردكم الكريم
وهناك سؤال اخر يوجد في بعض الماكينات مايعرف باسم calibration switch
فهل هذه الخاصية يمكن تطبيقها في MACH3 وكيف ؟
 وجزاكم الله بكل خير مقدما:28:


----------



## eng_wmw (26 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
شكرا لك على هذا التفانى فى اعطاء المعلومه... كان عندى استفسار فى برنامج الـmach3...هل يوجد اى وسيله لحفظ رقم السطر الجى كود فى الماك3 عند انقطاع الكهرباء ؟؟.....اى عندما يتم تشغيل الماك3 للتحكم بالماكينه ...اذا حدث وانقطعت الكهرباء ...هل من الممكن معرفة اخر سطر من الجى كود تم تنفيذه على الماكينه قبل انقطاع الكهرباء حتى يتم البدء منه عند عودة الكهرباء ....وشكرا مقدما


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 مارس 2012)

hamadalla31 قال:


> جزاكم الله بكل خير علي جميل ردكم الكريم
> وهناك سؤال اخر يوجد في بعض الماكينات مايعرف باسم calibration switch
> فهل هذه الخاصية يمكن تطبيقها في MACH3 وكيف ؟
> وجزاكم الله بكل خير مقدما:28:


أخي الكريم
لا اعرف ما هعي وظيفة الـ Calibration switch , فأرجو أن تعطينا فكرة عنه فقد تكون الفكرة موجودة في mach3 ولكن تحت مسمى آخر.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 مارس 2012)

eng_wmw قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
> شكرا لك على هذا التفانى فى اعطاء المعلومه... كان عندى استفسار فى برنامج الـmach3...هل يوجد اى وسيله لحفظ رقم السطر الجى كود فى الماك3 عند انقطاع الكهرباء ؟؟.....اى عندما يتم تشغيل الماك3 للتحكم بالماكينه ...اذا حدث وانقطعت الكهرباء ...هل من الممكن معرفة اخر سطر من الجى كود تم تنفيذه على الماكينه قبل انقطاع الكهرباء حتى يتم البدء منه عند عودة الكهرباء ....وشكرا مقدما


لم يذكر ماك3 طريقة لحفظ آخر رقم لسطر الجي كود عند انقطاع الكهرباء , ولكن توجد طريقة أخرى اتبعها عند حدوث انقطاع الكهرباء كالتالي:

أقوم بتحديد موضع بنطة الحفر بالتقريب بالنسبة للمشغولة , فأحدد تقريباً قيمة X و Y , وبفرض أن قيمة X كانت حوالي 100

أفتح برنامج الجي كود على برنامج الوورد وأقوم بعمل find على X100 أو X90 .. فيظهر لي السطر الذي يحوي قيمة X وقيمة Y

أقوم بمقارنة قيمة Y بالقيمة التقريبية التي لدي لمعرفة ما إذا كانت هذه النقطة التي يشير إليسها السطر هو هي نفسها التي تقف عندها البنطة.

أقوم بترقيم الأسطر من خلال الوورد فيظهر لنا رقم السطر أمامه.

أقوم بعمل اختبار بالماك 3 وهو أوف لاين بحيث أأبدأ من قبل هذاالقرم بقليل وأشاهد النقطة التي تتحرك ما إذا كانت بالفعل نفسها التي تقف عندها البنطة.

أنا عموماً أستعمل هذه الطريقة , ولا أعرف إذا كان ما يوجد أفضل منها.
وشكراً


----------



## eng_wmw (27 مارس 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> لم يذكر ماك3 طريقة لحفظ آخر رقم لسطر الجي كود عند انقطاع الكهرباء , ولكن توجد طريقة أخرى اتبعها عند حدوث انقطاع الكهرباء كالتالي:
> 
> أقوم بتحديد موضع بنطة الحفر بالتقريب بالنسبة للمشغولة , فأحدد تقريباً قيمة X و Y , وبفرض أن قيمة X كانت حوالي 100
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا 
كنت اتساأل لو كان هناك اوبشن معين بالماك يقوم بتخزين رقم السطر ...لكن كما توقعت لايوجد 

فهناك حل اخر مكلف وهو شراء جهاز (UPS) Uninterruptible power supply 

وطريقتك اللتى قلتها عمليه وسأجربها ...شكرا لك 


[h=3][/h][h=3][/h]


----------



## hamadalla31 (27 مارس 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم
> لا اعرف ما هعي وظيفة الـ Calibration switch , فأرجو أن تعطينا فكرة عنه فقد تكون الفكرة موجودة في mach3 ولكن تحت مسمى آخر.


بارك الله لك اخي الفاضل
قال لي زميل يتولي صيانة ماكينات احدي شركات انتاج الموبيليات ان ماكينة cnc التي يشرف علي صيانتها 
يوجد علي كل محور ثلاث مفاتيح هم بالترتيب home switch + Calibration switch + limit switch
والمسافة محسوبة بكل دقة بين home switch and Calibration switch
وعند تشغيل الماكينة تتحرك المحاور الي home switch ثم تتحرك الي Calibration switch
وتحسب المساف بين النقطتين وتحفظها كمعايرة للماكينة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 مارس 2012)

hamadalla31 قال:


> بارك الله لك اخي الفاضل
> قال لي زميل يتولي صيانة ماكينات احدي شركات انتاج الموبيليات ان ماكينة cnc التي يشرف علي صيانتها
> يوجد علي كل محور ثلاث مفاتيح هم بالترتيب home switch + Calibration switch + limit switch
> والمسافة محسوبة بكل دقة بين home switch and Calibration switch
> ...


لايوجد في mach3 ما يسمى calibration switch ولكن الـ home sw في البرنامج يعمل في حقيقة الأمر عمل المفاحين home + calibration في آن واحد.
فعند إعطاء أمر Home لمحور من المحاور تتحرك الماكينة في اتجاه الـ home sw وبمجرد أن تصطدم بالمفتاح وتغير وضعيته , ترتد الحركة إلى الوراء وتسير مسافة صغيرة حتى تعود وضعية المفتاح إلى ما كانت عليه من قبل.
وبالتالي فالنظام هنا يختلف عن نظام المفاتيج الثلاثة حيث أن النظام في الماكينة التي تتحدث عنها تتعامل مع المفتاحين Home & calibration بنظام AND gate بحيث تتوقف عندما يكون يتغير وضعي المفتاحين مع بعضهما البعض , وهذا يختلف عن نظام البرنامج في طريقة التعامل مع مفتاح واحد فقط كما شرحت من قبل.

وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 مارس 2012)

أود أن أضيف أن طريقة استعمال مفتاحين لها سلبية وإيحابية , إيحابيتها تتمثل في أن الهوم يقوم بإبطاء سرعة الماكينة تمهيدً للمفتاح التالي لضمان الدقة , ولكن البرنامج الماك3 هو أيضاً يقوم بالتحكم بسرعة الماكينة عند إعطاء أمر reference.


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (29 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي سيف الاسلام في برنامج ماك3 عند تفعيل motor output لمخرج او لرقم البن( 2 .3. 4 ) step يعطي فولت بمقدار 0.11v مع العلم انه لازم يكون اكثر من هيك يعني 5 فولت (step low activ غير مفعله يعني اكس) وعند تفعيل step low activ يعني صح يعطي فولت بمقدار 4.13v لكن المشكلة في هذه الحاله انه المخرج يبقى مفعل على 4.13v حتى لو توقف المحور عن الحركة 
ما هو الحل برأيك مع العلم انه قيمة الفولت في الحاله الاولى لا تكفي لتشغيل الابتوكبلر بشكل مناسب ( نوع الابتوكبلر 4N25 هل هو مناسب ؟؟ )


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 مارس 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي سيف الاسلام في برنامج ماك3 عند تفعيل motor output لمخرج او لرقم البن( 2 .3. 4 ) step يعطي فولت بمقدار 0.11v مع العلم انه لازم يكون اكثر من هيك يعني 5 فولت (step low activ غير مفعله يعني اكس) وعند تفعيل step low activ يعني صح يعطي فولت بمقدار 4.13v لكن المشكلة في هذه الحاله انه المخرج يبقى مفعل على 4.13v حتى لو توقف المحور عن الحركة
> ما هو الحل برأيك مع العلم انه قيمة الفولت في الحاله الاولى لا تكفي لتشغيل الابتوكبلر بشكل مناسب ( نوع الابتوكبلر 4N25 هل هو مناسب ؟؟ )


أخي الكريم
لا أعرف حقيقة كيف قمت بقياس جهد إشارة الخرج ؟؟
هل بواسطة جهاز راسم الإشارة Ocilloscope ؟؟
أم بجاهز الأفوميتر ؟؟

وسؤالي لأن إشارة الخرج ليست عبارة عن جهد ثابت DC يمكنك قياسه بالآفو ولا جهد متردد Sinsoidal AC بحيث يمكن قياس قيمة RMS ه بالآفو.
ولكن إشارة الخرج هي إشارة مربعة ذات تردد يتوقف على سرعة الموتور , ولها time duty يتوقف على ضبطك له من خلال motor setting
وبالتالي فإذا كنت استعملت الآفو في قياس الإشارة فنتيجته غير دقيقة ولا يمكن الأخذ بها ولابد لك من استعمال راسم الإشارة.

أما بخصوص سؤالك عن الأبتو كوبلر , فدائرة توصيل الأبتو كبلر في حالة actice low تختلف عن active high حيث أنه في الحالة الأولى تقوم باستعمال pull up resistors موصلة على 5 فولت.
والأفضل دائماً استعمال active low لعدم التحميل على جهد الخرج للحاسب الخاص بالـ parallel port والتحميل على pull up resistors من خلال جهد تغية 5 فولت خارجي.


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك اخي سيف الله الاسلام 
نعم اخي انا قمت بالقياس على جهاز الفولتميتر جهد dc وشكرا لك على معلومة الجهد الخارج الذي يكون على شكل موجة مربعة التي يمكن ضبطها من( motor tuning)

لكن قصدك في الكلام الاخير ما فهمته كويس ممكن توضيح pull up resistors بالرسم لو لمخرج واحد من المخارج وبكون شاكر لألك 
وهل ايضا لل DI لازم اعمل نفس الطريقة مع العلم النتيجة على DI(الاتجاه) كانت ممتازة عندما تم وصلها مع الابتوكبلر ومخرج الابتوكبلر مع لد ضوئي 

كمان سؤال من فضلك هل التعامل مع ال ( in put (pin 10.11.12.13.15 نفس التعامل مع ال out put من جهة ال active low & active high


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (4 أبريل 2012)

بالفعل عمل قمه الروعه والاهميه ولكني اقترح بعد ان يكتمل الموضوع يجمع في pdf لتعم الفائده ....... تحياتي


----------



## h_s0404 (4 أبريل 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> شكرا لك اخي سيف الله الاسلام
> نعم اخي انا قمت بالقياس على جهاز الفولتميتر جهد dc وشكرا لك على معلومة الجهد الخارج الذي يكون على شكل موجة مربعة التي يمكن ضبطها من( motor tuning)
> 
> لكن قصدك في الكلام الاخير ما فهمته كويس ممكن توضيح pull up resistors بالرسم لو لمخرج واحد من المخارج وبكون شاكر لألك
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشكر الاخ سيف على اهتمامة بكل من يريد معلومة واحب ان اساهم ولو بالقليل.

بالنسبة الى  pull up resistors فهى وظيفتها تسمى جذب الجهد الى اعلى وهى دائرة بسيطة عبارة عن مقاومة 10 كيلو ومكثف 222pf وسوف تجد منها كثير على النت.

ولكن من خلال شرحك للمشكلة جعلتنى استنتج شيىء لابد ان تتئكد منة. يجب ان تتئكد ان الارضر الخاص بمنفذ الطابعة موصل جيدا الى الانتر فيس وكذالك ارضى تغذية الانتر فيس.
ويوجد فى منفذ الطابعة 8 اطراف ارضى لابد ان يكونو موصلين بالوحة الانتر فيس والاطراف من 25 الى 18.


----------



## ahmedcohassn1 (14 أبريل 2012)

انا يا اخى العزيز كنت فاكر انى على علم كامل ب 3 mach ولكن عند دخولى على الموضوع استفادت استفادة كبيرا جدا لك الشكر يا غالى واتمنى المذيد


----------



## النمر المسيف (15 أبريل 2012)

لو سماحت يا استاذ سيف ممكن تساعدنى فى اعدات البرنامج اعدادت ports and pin انا دخلت اعدادت وكانت النتيجه انا الموتور كان بيرتعش فقط ويصدر صوت الحركه لاكن بدون اى حركه لو امكن حضرتك ممكن تساعدنى فى معرفه خطوات الاعدادات ومع العلم لحضرتك لو تشرحلى كيفية رفع الصور عشان ارفع صوره للدرايف وتصبح الصوره اوضح ليك عشان تقدر توضحلى انا اكتر


----------



## النمر المسيف (15 أبريل 2012)

ولو امكن اى مساعده من المشتركين من المنتدى انا اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (16 أبريل 2012)

النمر المسيف قال:


> لو سماحت يا استاذ سيف ممكن تساعدنى فى اعدات البرنامج اعدادت ports and pin انا دخلت اعدادت وكانت النتيجه انا الموتور كان بيرتعش فقط ويصدر صوت الحركه لاكن بدون اى حركه لو امكن حضرتك ممكن تساعدنى فى معرفه خطوات الاعدادات ومع العلم لحضرتك لو تشرحلى كيفية رفع الصور عشان ارفع صوره للدرايف وتصبح الصوره اوضح ليك عشان تقدر توضحلى انا اكتر



الحقيقة أن هناك احتمالات كثية يمكن أن تؤدي إلى النتيجة التي تذكرها.
ولكن مبدئياً أخشى أن تكون قد قمت بأخذ أحد أطراف الدخل في الدرايفر stp+ ووصلتها بلوحة الإنترفيس , ثم تركت stp- بدون توصيل بالأرضي.


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على المجهو الرائع


----------



## النمر المسيف (18 أبريل 2012)

اولا كلمة شكر مش كافيه لمجهودك وانا اقسم بالله اول مره فى المنتديات اتوجه بالشكر لكن لو سامحت من غير ما اثقل عليك ممكن توضحلى ازاى انا اخطات فى توصيل الاطراف رغم انى عاكست الاطراف كل مره عشان اعرف طريقية التوصيل الصحيحه لاكن لم يحدث تغير وظهرات عندى مشكله اكبر ان البرنامج زرار الريست مستمر على الاحمر والاخضر ومش قابل يتاخذ وضعيت الاستعداد المعتاده وحتى بعد تنزيل برنامج جديد وويندوز جديد بدون اى سبب ورغم ان كل المحاور على قيمة الصفر وانا اسف لعدم قدرتى على رفع الصور لتوضيح الى بيحصل


----------



## النمر المسيف (18 أبريل 2012)

ولمعلومات حضرتك انا الدرايف الى بيشتغل على كارت كامل بدون اى انقسام مصدر كهرباء الدايره ومنفذ الطابعه و3 مخارج المواتير وانا معرفش مصدر للارضى فى الدايره
غير الاربع اطراف المتصلين بالموتور من اصل 6 اطراف بقوم بربطهم وتوصيلهم مباشرة بمصدر الطاقه


----------



## النمر المسيف (18 أبريل 2012)

الوان اطراف الموتور حضرتك ابيض اسود احمر اصفر اخضر ازارق بقوم بتوصيل الطرف الابيض مع الطرف الاسود والاطراف المتبقيه بقوم بتوصيله بالدرايف وان شاء الله اكون وضحت الصوره لحضرتك وانا اسف على ازعاجك


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (20 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم
*
*انا بدي اعمل دائرة انتر فيس ودوائر العزل عباره عن ابتوكبلر فما هو الابتوكبلر المناسب لذلك ..... الابتوكبلر المتوفر عندي 4n25
*​


----------



## eng_wmw (21 أبريل 2012)

mahmoud_sbiah قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> *
> *انا بدي اعمل دائرة انتر فيس ودوائر العزل عباره عن ابتوكبلر فما هو الابتوكبلر المناسب لذلك ..... الابتوكبلر المتوفر عندي 4n25
> *​



لو تقصد ان العزل سيكون على مخارج المنفذ المتوازى فالموجود عندك سيفى بالغرض


----------



## الدمشـقي (22 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك الذي أتحفتنى به يا أستاذ سيف وفعلا أسم على مسمى
وشكرا كثيرا لك
**
أخي الكريم:
أنا أشتريت مكنة cnc كبيرة عرض 170سم طول 700سم

والسؤال الأن 
هو أن المكنة لها رؤوس مبدلة عدد 8
والرؤس ممتدى على محور x


ولكن حدث خطأ في
هو أنه عندما يأتي الرأس لأخذ ريشة رقم 4
يحدث أنصدام بين رأس الحفر وحامل الريشة وتضح معي أن محور y متراجع بمقدار 10مم 
فهل عندك معلومة عن كيف ضبط المحاور عند تلقيم الريش أليا


جزاك الله ووفقك بكل خير

*


----------



## النمر المسيف (23 أبريل 2012)

استاذ سيف لمعلوماتك لتوضيح الصوره الدايره لعدم قدرتى على رفع صور للدايره انا هذكر اسمها وانا تحت امر اى حد فى طلب اى استفسار فى انشاء الدايره انما من ناحية البرمجه احنا منتظرين حضرتك اسم الدايره *Tachus42*


----------



## abood1988 (26 أبريل 2012)

اخي النمر المسيف تاكد من ظبط motor tuning على سرعة موتور ال stepper


----------



## abood1988 (26 أبريل 2012)

لو امكن يا أستاذ سيف انا عندي استفسار وهو ان برنامج ال ماك 3 لا يحتوي على اعدادات في port &pin لعمل enable لدوائر التحكم في المحاور .
فلقد قمت بتوصيلها من الخارج فأدى ذالك الى رفع درجة حرارة الموتور الأنة في الوضع الطبيعي بدون عمل البرنامج يكون الموتور في حالة break.


----------



## امل ميمو (28 أبريل 2012)

اخي الفاضل كيف لي ان اظهر قائمة ال MPG modes 
ثانيا كيف لي ان اعمل تجربه واتحكم في سرعة الماتور عن طريق البرنامج للتجربه يدويا دون ادراج برنامج الجي كود او رسمه


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 أبريل 2012)

النمر المسيف قال:


> ولمعلومات حضرتك انا الدرايف الى بيشتغل على كارت كامل بدون اى انقسام مصدر كهرباء الدايره ومنفذ الطابعه و3 مخارج المواتير وانا معرفش مصدر للارضى فى الدايره
> غير الاربع اطراف المتصلين بالموتور من اصل 6 اطراف بقوم بربطهم وتوصيلهم مباشرة بمصدر الطاقه


أولاً أعتذر للتأخر في الرد
مادام الموتور بستة أطراف (1-2-3-4-5-6) فأرجو عمل التالي:
أولاً : قم باستعمال الآفو بقياس المقاومة بين كل طرفين على حدة للموتور لتحديد أرقامهم ستجد التالي:
الأطراف الأزاوج (1-2) , (2-3) , (4-5) , (5-6) المقاومة بينهما صغيرة في حدود 1 أوم تقريباً.
الأطراف الأزاوج (1-3) , (4-6) المقاومة بين كل طرفين منهما ضعف المقاومة في الخطوة السابقة.

ومما سبق يعني أنه لديك ملفان في الموتور:
الملف الأول طرفيه (1-3) وتوجد نقطة (2) في وسطه
والملف الثاني (4-6) وتوجد نقطة (5) في وسطه.

الملفان اللذان سيتم توصيلهما بالدرايفر هما
(1-2) أو (2-3) .. مع (4-5) أو (5-6)
وهذا يعني أنك ستختار النقطة (2) مع أي طرف معها سواء (1) أو (3) كملف , والملف الآخر سيكون أحد أطرافه النقطة (5) مع أي طرف معها سواء (6) أو (4)

بفرض أنك اخترت الملفين (1-2) و (4-5) لتوصيلهما بالدرايفر على أن يتم توصيل كل ملف في مكانه.
إذا لم يدر الدررايفر , قم بعكس توصيل أحد الملفين وليكن (1-2) بحيث يكون (2-1).

ووافني بالنتيجة


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (29 أبريل 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أولاً أعتذر للتأخر في الرد
> مادام الموتور بستة أطراف (1-2-3-4-5-6) فأرجو عمل التالي:
> أولاً : قم باستعمال الآفو بقياس المقاومة بين كل طرفين على حدة للموتور لتحديد أرقامهم ستجد التالي:
> الأطراف الأزاوج (1-2) , (2-3) , (4-5) , (5-6) المقاومة بينهما صغيرة في حدود 1 أوم تقريباً.
> ...



السلام عليكم
هل يمكن استعمــال محرك احــادي القطب بست أسلاك كما في المثال وب خطين مشتركين (2 و5) والملفــات (1-3-4-6) مكان محــرك ثنائي القــطب ملفاته (1-3-4-6) مع درايفر مخصص للثنــائي أسســــا,
وشكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 أبريل 2012)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يمكن استعمــال محرك احــادي القطب بست أسلاك كما في المثال وب خطين مشتركين (2 و5) والملفــات (1-3-4-6) مكان محــرك ثنائي القــطب ملفاته (1-3-4-6) مع درايفر مخصص للثنــائي أسســــا,
> وشكرا


الموتور أحادي القطب (Unipolar) لو تركنا نقطتي الوسط فيه (2-5) دون توصيل واستعملنا أطرافه (1-3) و (4-6) , أصبح موتور ثنائي القطبية (Bipolar)
وبالتالي يمكن استعماله بالطبع مع درايفر مخصص للثنائي.

وكقاعدة عامة , أي موتور أحادي القطبية يمكننا استعماله كموتور ثنائي القطبية لو أخذنا أطرافه الخارجية , ولكن العكس غير صحيح فالموتور ثنائي القطبية لا يمكننا استعماله كموتور أحادي القطبية.


----------



## امل ميمو (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل على مجهودك واهتمامك للرد على الااخوه قد استفسرت عن هذه الاسئله وارجو من حضرتك افادتي
اخي الفاضل كيف لي ان اظهر قائمة ال MPG modes 
ثانيا كيف لي ان اعمل تجربه واتحكم في سرعة الماتور عن طريق البرنامج للتجربه يدويا دون ادراج برنامج الجي كود او رسمه


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (30 أبريل 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الموتور أحادي القطب (Unipolar) لو تركنا نقطتي الوسط فيه (2-5) دون توصيل واستعملنا أطرافه (1-3) و (4-6) , أصبح موتور ثنائي القطبية (Bipolar)
> وبالتالي يمكن استعماله بالطبع مع درايفر مخصص للثنائي.
> 
> وكقاعدة عامة , أي موتور أحادي القطبية يمكننا استعماله كموتور ثنائي القطبية لو أخذنا أطرافه الخارجية , ولكن العكس غير صحيح فالموتور ثنائي القطبية لا يمكننا استعماله كموتور أحادي القطبية.



السلام عليكـــم
هــذا رائـــع 
ولكن ما الفرق لو جمعنا الملفين بدون مشترك و المشترك مع أحد الأسلاك نأخذ مثالك (2-1) أو (2-3 ) مع ( 5-4) أو (5-6)
وأن نهمل المشتركين( 2-5) ونجمع الملفات فقط أي (1-3) و (4-6)؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 أبريل 2012)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكـــم
> هــذا رائـــع
> ولكن ما الفرق لو جمعنا الملفين بدون مشترك و المشترك مع أحد الأسلاك نأخذ مثالك (2-1) أو (2-3 ) مع ( 5-4) أو (5-6)
> وأن نهمل المشتركين( 2-5) ونجمع الملفات فقط أي (1-3) و (4-6)؟؟؟
> وشكرا


في الحالة الأولى إذاا أخذنا الملفين الصغيرين (نقطة الوسط مع أحد الطرفين) وعلى سبيل المثال (2-1) , (5-4)
لو قارناها بالتوصيل في الحالة الثانية بوصل الملفين الكبيرين (1-3) , (4-6)

سنجد أن الحالة الأولى تتميز عن الحالة الثانية بثبات عزم الموتور في السرعات القليلة والسراعات العالية مقارنةً بالحالة الثانية , وسنجد أن عزم المتور في السرعات العالية في هذه الحالة الأولى أعلى من عزم الموتور في السرعات العالية للحالة الثانية.

ولكمن في نفس الوقت سنجد أن عزم الموتور في السرعات المنخفضة في الحالة الثانية أعلى بكثير من عزم الموتور في السرعات المنخفضة في الحالة الأولى , ولكن يعيبها هو أن عزم الموتور ينخفض بشكل كبير بزيادة السرعة حتى يصبح أقل من عزم الموتور في الحالة الأولى


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 أبريل 2012)

abood1988 قال:


> لو امكن يا أستاذ سيف انا عندي استفسار وهو ان برنامج ال ماك 3 لا يحتوي على اعدادات في port &pin لعمل enable لدوائر التحكم في المحاور .
> فلقد قمت بتوصيلها من الخارج فأدى ذالك الى رفع درجة حرارة الموتور الأنة في الوضع الطبيعي بدون عمل البرنامج يكون الموتور في حالة break.


عزيزي .. برنامج الماك 3 يحتوي بالفعل على خاصية Enable التي يمكنك من خلالها عمل Disable للمواتير في حالة الضغط على زر Reset فتقوم بفصل التيار عن المواتير تماماً في حالة توقف البرنامج.

وهذا من خلال لوحة إعداد Ports & pins > output signals كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة.
يمكنك توصيل كافة مداخل Enable للدرايفرات بنفس النقطة بنفس طريقة توصيل إشارات PU & CW
لو وجدت أن المواتير يتم فصلها في حالة زي Reset يكون أخضر , قم بعكس وضعية Enable من Active high to low أو العكس.


----------



## امل ميمو (30 أبريل 2012)

استاذ سيف هل اسئلتي ليس لها معنى ام غير مفهومه ام انا سؤالي غير صحيح بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 أبريل 2012)

الدمشـقي قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك الذي أتحفتنى به يا أستاذ سيف وفعلا أسم على مسمى
> وشكرا كثيرا لك
> **
> أخي الكريم:
> ...


هل أفهم من كلامك أن الخطأ متعلق بالريشة رقم 4 فقط لا غير ؟؟
لو كان الأمر كذلك , فيوجد ببرنامج التحكم بالماكينة جزء مخصص لضبط إحداثيات المحاور الثلاثة للماكينة عند أخذ الريشة , واضح أن المشكلة عندك في ضبط محور y الخاص بالريشة رقم 4.
المشكلة هو أنني لا أعرف نوع الكونترول الذي تعمل به ماكينتك , أرجو منك أن ترسل لي معلومات أكثر تفصيلاً.
وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 أبريل 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> استاذ سيف هل اسئلتي ليس لها معنى ام غير مفهومه ام انا سؤالي غير صحيح بارك الله فيك


أخي الكريم سؤالك واضح , ولكن أنا ألتزم بترتيب طرح الأسئلة.
بخصوص سؤالك عن التحكم في سرعة المواتير من خلال برنامج ماك 3 بدون استعمال الجي كود.
قم بفتح القائمة Config > Motor tuning
ستجد أنه لديك قدرة على التحكم في سرعة الموتور والعجلة التصاعدية والتنازلية وكذلك عدد النبضات في الثانية لكل ملم أو بوصة.
يمكنك التحكم في زيادة سرعة الموتور إما بزيادة قيمة السرعة القصوى له في خانة Speed أو بتحريك زر السرعات الرأسي لأعلى.
ولا تنسى أن تضغط في النهاية على زر Save motor settings الموجود في أقصى اليمين أسفل الشاشة لتفعيل الضبط.

أنظر الصورة المرفقة للتوضيح.


----------



## امل ميمو (30 أبريل 2012)

اخي متاسف اذا كنت استعجلت من امري وبارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم والنفع مافي خير لك وللامه 

​كيف لي ان اظهر قائمة ال MPG modes وما فائدتها وشكرا لمجهودك ومتاسف لكثرة اسئلتي


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (1 مايو 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم سؤالك واضح , ولكن أنا ألتزم بترتيب طرح الأسئلة.
> بخصوص سؤالك عن التحكم في سرعة المواتير من خلال برنامج ماك 3 بدون استعمال الجي كود.
> قم بفتح القائمة Config > Motor tuning
> ستجد أنه لديك قدرة على التحكم في سرعة الموتور والعجلة التصاعدية والتنازلية وكذلك عدد النبضات في الثانية لكل ملم أو بوصة.
> ...




السلام عليكم

هل لنا أن نعرف العلاقة بين السرعة و الامبير والعزم .أنا أريد أن أستفيد من أقصى سرعة وبعزم جيد فمثلا أنا أمتلك محرك Bipolair ثلاثة أمبير مع عزم 18N.m .H, لو فيه علاقة رياضية يكون أوضح ,

شكرا


----------



## امل ميمو (1 مايو 2012)

اخي لقد جربتها ولم يعمل كيف اتاكد ان البورد يخرج فولتيلت صحيحه قبل توصيله على الدرايفر


----------



## امل ميمو (1 مايو 2012)

يعني انا مثلا اخترت X-----DIR-----7///////STEP-------1/////////enable-------14
ولم يعطيني خرج صحيح حيث ان البن 14 تعطي 3فولت والباقي بالملي فولت ارجو التوضيح


----------



## hamzav8 (1 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم.......... وبارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا.
أنا بصدد إنجاز ألة تحكم عددي لمشروع تخرج أنجينيورا في الهندسة الميكانيكية.... فقد بحثت في عديد المواقع الأجنبية إلا العربية للأسف... لأني لم أظن أن أجد أشخاص مثلكم... والله فرحت كثيرا كما أني تفائلت خيرا لما وجدته عندكم...
فبودي البدأ معكم والإستفادة معاُ ......... فقد بدأت بالإنجاز وأنا في نصفه..... ولدي بعض الإستفسارات في الإلكترونيات و الماك3 وكيفية الضبط فيما بعد. الحمد لله لم أواجه مشاكل في الجانب الميكانيكي... شكرا لكم
.-****************** أخوكم حمزة من الجزائر


----------



## hamzav8 (1 مايو 2012)

سؤال بارك الله فيكم : كيف لي أن أصنع كارت درايفر لمحرك ستيبر 4.5 أمبر يولد 3.1 نيوتن.متر .. درايفر على الأقل ب 1/16 خطوة .. يعني 200 خطوة في الدورة ضرب 16 = 3200 خطوة ...مع العلم أننا تمكنا من صنع درايفر ولكن فقط بنصف خطوة يعني1/2 400 خطوة في الدورة الواحدة وهذا غير كافي للوصول للدقة المرادة ......؟؟؟؟؟ أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## النمر المسيف (2 مايو 2012)

نرجو من الاخوه الاعضاء افادتنا فى حساب motor tunning فى البرنامج حيث اننا لدينا موتور (33km-k711-05) وحساب ال step per وكافه المتطلبات لتشغيل الموتور.............. واشكر الاستاذ سيف على سرعه الرد


----------



## ابراهيم حسن الجويل (3 مايو 2012)

*الي الاخ سيف الاسلام عند عمل اختبار لقياس النسبه للابعاد الماكينه والstep الماك 3 بيطلعلي step الموتور لا يقدر ان يعمل بها
ارجو كيف اعمل هذا الاختبار وشكرا*


----------



## النمر المسيف (5 مايو 2012)

نرجو من الاخ سيف والاخوه الاعضاء مساعدتى فى تنزيل الداتا شييت لموتور (33km-k711-05)


----------



## h_s0404 (5 مايو 2012)

ابراهيم حسن الجويل قال:


> *الي الاخ سيف الاسلام عند عمل اختبار لقياس النسبه للابعاد الماكينه والstep الماك 3 بيطلعلي step الموتور لا يقدر ان يعمل بها
> ارجو كيف اعمل هذا الاختبار وشكرا*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اذا سمح لى الاخ سيف اجاوب نيابة عنة .

الاخ الفاضل بخصوص ظبط المسافة فى المحاور .

عندما يقوم البرنامج بتعديل المسافة تجد انك تصمع صوت اشبة بصوت الصافرة والحل كما يلى

اذهب للخانة التى تسمى vlocyity ثم قوم بانقاص الرقم الموجود فيها حتى يستطيع الموتور ان يتحرك مع تعديل الاشارة التى قام بتعديلها البرنامج وبعد ضبط المقاس تستطيع ان تعدل الرقم بحسب السرعة والعزم المناسبة للماكينة.


----------



## امل ميمو (7 مايو 2012)

اخواني الكرام ارجوا المساعده لايوجد خرج على البورد من البرنامج وانا اعمل من خلال التحكم بالموتور يدويا وليس من خلال الجي كود فارجو مساعدتي لاني اول مره اتعامل مع البرنامج ولا اعرف كيف يكون الخرج صحيح وكيف اتاكد من ذلك وكيف تخرج الاشاره من خلال البرنامج وانا اعمل على قائمة motor Tuning فكيف اتعامل مع هذه القائمه وماذا احتاج من ضبط للتوصيل وما ينقصني لتشغيل الدريفر


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 مايو 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> اخواني الكرام ارجوا المساعده لايوجد خرج على البورد من البرنامج وانا اعمل من خلال التحكم بالموتور يدويا وليس من خلال الجي كود فارجو مساعدتي لاني اول مره اتعامل مع البرنامج ولا اعرف كيف يكون الخرج صحيح وكيف اتاكد من ذلك وكيف تخرج الاشاره من خلال البرنامج وانا اعمل على قائمة motor Tuning فكيف اتعامل مع هذه القائمه وماذا احتاج من ضبط للتوصيل وما ينقصني لتشغيل الدريفر


قم بحذف نسخة الماك من على جهازك , ثم أعد تستيبها مرة أخرى وعمل الضبط اللازم.


----------



## امل ميمو (7 مايو 2012)

اخواني الكرام ارجوا المساعده لايوجد خرج على البورد من البرنامج وانا اعمل من خلال التحكم بالموتور يدويا وليس من خلال الجي كود فارجو مساعدتي لاني اول مره اتعامل مع البرنامج ولا اعرف كيف يكون الخرج صحيح وكيف اتاكد من ذلك وكيف تخرج الاشاره من خلال البرنامج وانا اعمل على قائمة motor Tuning فكيف اتعامل مع هذه القائمه وماذا احتاج من ضبط للتوصيل وما ينقصني لتشغيل الدريفر


----------



## امل ميمو (7 مايو 2012)

لماذا اخي اقوم باعادة تصتيبها وماهو الاعداد اللازم حيث اني مصتبها قريبا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 مايو 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> لماذا اخي اقوم باعادة تصتيبها وماهو الاعداد اللازم حيث اني مصتبها قريبا


يا أخي الكريم بعض المشاكل المتعلقة بعدم استجابة البرنامج للتحكم يكون بسبب بعض المشاكل التي تحدثت أثناء تنزيل البرنامج.
لذا فأرجو منك مسح البرنامج وإعادة تستيبه من جديد لنرى إذا كانت المشكلة متعلقة بالتستيب أم بأمر آخر.
أما بخصوص الإعدادات التي أقصدها فهي أرقام البينات المضبوطة على توصيلك , لأنك بإعادة تستيب البرنامج سيتم مسح كل الضبط الذي قمت به.


----------



## امل ميمو (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على اهتمامك ولكن لايوجد خرج الا على الEnable ولايتغيرعندما احوله من البرنامج منlow Active الى Active high فماذا افعل علما باني موصل المحورx والاستيب برقم2 والديركشن برقم 6 والانيبلبرقم 10 وكلهم متصلين ببورد1


----------



## الزير911 (8 مايو 2012)

ممكن سوال لماذا يتم توصيلهم ببورت 1 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا رادت ان تفحص الفولت على الاكتف هاي اولا يجب وضع اطراف الافوميتر بين بورت رقم 10 والارضي من 18 الى 25 وهي عباره عن فولتيه اما 0 او 5 فولت تقريبا اكتف هاي تعني لما تضغط على رست بعطي فولتيه على البورت 10 اما الاكتف لو يعني لما تضغط على رست في الماخ يعطي 0 فولت


----------



## امل ميمو (8 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم انا اشغل الماتور يدويا من قائمة motor tunning ولا افهم متى الضغط على الريست حيث انه لما تكون هذه القائمه ظاهره تكون ايكونة الريست غير مفعله


----------



## الزير911 (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
المطلوب حتى تستطيع ان تفعل ايقونة الريست ان تدخل على pin and port وتدخل على input signal وتبحث عن e stop وتضع في ال pin number رقم 0 وتحفظ المطلوب وتعيد تشغيل البرنامج يجب ان تتاكد من وجود درايفر التعريف في جهاز كمبيوتر ادارة الاجهزه ويا اخي بالنسبه للموتور تيوننق هي فقط من اجل ضبط الموتور بالسرعه المطلوبه فقط حتى تتساوى خطوة الستبير مع البرنامج فقط لاغير


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم لو انا اريد ان اجرب الدريفر بدووون ما اضع الجي كود اشغل الماتور واتحكم في سرعته يدويا ماذا افعل يعني كيف اعمل تست للدرايفر بدون مايكون عندي رسمه وما هي الطريقه المتبعه لذلك ان كنت انا فهمت خطاء من احد الاخوه عندما قال لي اني يمكنني تشغيل الماتور يدويا من خلال هذه القائمه ارجو افادتي لاني في اول الطريق وحاولت محاولات كثيره وفشلت وانا الان في امل لتشغيل الدرايفر وشكرا لاهتمامك بالرد اخونا الكريم


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخواني الكرام اريد المساعده من اهل الخبره


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم لو انا اريد ان اجرب الدريفر بدووون ما اضع الجي كود اشغل الماتور واتحكم في سرعته يدويا ماذا افعل يعني كيف اعمل تست للدرايفر بدون مايكون عندي رسمه وما هي الطريقه المتبعه لذلك ان كنت انا فهمت خطاء من احد الاخوه عندما قال لي اني يمكنني تشغيل الماتور يدويا من خلال هذه القائمه ارجو افادتي لاني في اول الطريق وحاولت محاولات كثيره وفشلت وانا الان في امل لتشغيل الدرايفر وشكرا لاهتمامك بالرد اخونا الكريم


لتشغيل الموتور يدوياً يكون من الأسهم الأربعة في الكي بورد كالتالي:
سهم يسار ويمين .. لتحريك محور X في الاتجاهين
سهم فوق وتحت .. لتحريك محور Y في الانجاهين
Page Up , Pagr down لتحريك محور Z في الاتجاهين.


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخي شكرا لردك اين هذه الاسهم الذي ذكرتها مع مراعاة اني مبتدئ في البرنامج والى الان لم استطيع ان اخرج فولتيات من الكيبل فارجو ان تكون صابر ومتابع لي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

الكي بورد العادية الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر لديك , ستجد أورار الأسهم التي تحرك الكيرسور هي التي أقصدها.

بالإضافة أنه يمكنك تحريك المواتير من شاشة الماك3 إذا ضغط على زر tab ستظهر لك شاشة فيها أزرار لتحريك المحاور الثلاثة.


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخي اسف لعدم توضيحي لك اقصد عند استخدام اسهم الكيبورد كيف يكون وضع البرنامج لانه لم يعمل معي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> اخي اسف لعدم توضيحي لك اقصد عند استخدام اسهم الكيبورد كيف يكون وضع البرنامج لانه لم يعمل معي


لدي سؤالان

السؤال الأول : هل عندما تقوزم بالضغط على زر reset , يتوقف عن الوميض ويتحول إلى اللون الأخضر الثابت ؟؟
أم أنه يظل يومض كما هو ؟؟

السؤال الثاني:
إذا قمت بالضغط على أي زر من أزرار تحريك المواتير , هل تتغير القراءات التي أمام كل محور على شاشة الماك 3 أم أنها تظل ثابتة لا تتغير ؟؟


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخي بارك الله فيك انا جربت الكييبورد ولكن لايوجد اي خرج ولكن على الشاشه يوجد تغير في المحور الذي قمت بتفعيله ولكن الخرج على البورد كيبل لايوجد خرج


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

سؤال ثاني:
هل قمت بتوصيل Enable ؟؟
وإذا لم تقم بتوصيله , فهل عندما تقوم بتشغيل الماك 3 تجد أن الموتور قد تحجر ولا تستطيع لفه ؟؟ .. أم أنه يمكنك لف أكسه حتى بعد تشغيل الماك 3 ؟؟


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

السؤال الأول : هل عندما تقوزم بالضغط على زر reset , يتوقف عن الوميض ويتحول إلى اللون الأخضر الثابت ؟؟
نعم اخي يتحول الى اللون الاخضر

​إذا قمت بالضغط على أي زر من أزرار تحريك المواتير , هل تتغير القراءات التي أمام كل محور على شاشة الماك 3
نعم تتغير
هل قمت بتوصيل Enable ؟؟
نعم ولايوجد تحجر للموتور

​يمكني لف أكسه حتى بعد تشغيل الماك 3 

​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> السؤال الأول : هل عندما تقوزم بالضغط على زر reset , يتوقف عن الوميض ويتحول إلى اللون الأخضر الثابت ؟؟
> نعم اخي يتحول الى اللون الاخضر
> 
> ​إذا قمت بالضغط على أي زر من أزرار تحريك المواتير , هل تتغير القراءات التي أمام كل محور على شاشة الماك 3
> ...


ادام يمكنك لف الموتور حتى بعد تشغيل الماك 3 , فها يعني أن البرنامج لا يخرج أي إشارة.
أرجو منك أن تعرض صورة لوحة الإنترفيس التي تستعملها لبحث المشكلة من جذورها.


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخي الفاضل لايوجد خرج اصلا عند استخدام الليد لاختبار الداتا انا اريد ان اتاكد اني مختار البور بطريقه صحيحه على الرغم منن اني نظرت الى رقم البورد في البرنامج هو نفس البورد المعرف بالجهاز وهي بالبرنامج 0x378وفي الجهاز 0378-037F


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> اخي الفاضل لايوجد خرج اصلا عند استخدام الليد لاختبار الداتا انا اريد ان اتاكد اني مختار البور بطريقه صحيحه على الرغم منن اني نظرت الى رقم البورد في البرنامج هو نفس البورد المعرف بالجهاز وهي بالبرنامج 0x378وفي الجهاز 0378-037F


أرجو عرض صورة لوحة الإنترفيس التي تستعملها.


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

​أرجو منك أن تعرض صورة لوحة الإنترفيس التي تستعملها لبحث المشكلة من جذورها.

انا قمت بتجميع الدائره من خلال رؤيتي لبعض التصميمات وعدلت بها ولم ارسمها الى الان وهذه مجرد تجربه قبل التصميم ولكن لايوجد خرج كما ذكرت وضبط البرنامج على الاطراف وباختصار انا استخدم74hc14 مع مقاومه 330 اوم ثم الى pc817وهي موصله الاطراف الثلاثة من كابل البرنتر على ثلاثه من pc817 الى الطرف رقم1 والطرف2 الى الارضي والخرج الطرف رقم3 الى الدريفر والطرف رقم 4 الى ال5فولت ثم الثلاثة اطراف الenable &dir&step ثم الى الدرايفرTB6560H ومنه مع 8 دايودات الى الموتور وشكرا لاهتمامك اخي ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> ​أرجو منك أن تعرض صورة لوحة الإنترفيس التي تستعملها لبحث المشكلة من جذورها.
> 
> انا قمت بتجميع الدائره من خلال رؤيتي لبعض التصميمات وعدلت بها ولم ارسمها الى الان وهذه مجرد تجربه قبل التصميم ولكن لايوجد خرج كما ذكرت وضبط البرنامج على الاطراف وباختصار انا استخدم74hc14 مع مقاومه 330 اوم ثم الى pc817وهي موصله الاطراف الثلاثة من كابل البرنتر على ثلاثه من pc817 الى الطرف رقم1 والطرف2 الى الارضي والخرج الطرف رقم3 الى الدريفر والطرف رقم 4 الى ال5فولت ثم الثلاثة اطراف الenable &dir&step ثم الى الدرايفرTB6560H ومنه مع 8 دايودات الى الموتور وشكرا لاهتمامك اخي ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


المشكلة عندك لا علاقة لها بالماك ولكن بالدائرة التي قمت بتجميعها
يمكنك عرض المشكلة في موضوع مستقل مع عرض رسم الدائرة ومكوناتها لبحث سبب المشكلة.


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخي بس لايوجد خرج للاطراف الثلاثة الخارجه من الجهاز


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخي ممكن اتواصل معك عن طريق التليفون اسف اثقلت عليك


----------



## امل ميمو (9 مايو 2012)

اخي لقد جربت دائره اخرى مجربه ولم تعمل


----------



## النمر المسيف (9 مايو 2012)

استاذ امل انا واجهة نفس المشكله وكان السبب ان البرنامج اعدادتmotor out pot كانت الارقام غلط اتاكد من الارقام تانى وان شاء الله هتشتغل


----------



## امل ميمو (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا لاهتمامك اخى النمر المسيف وانا جربت ذلك وكانت صحيحه


----------



## النمر المسيف (10 مايو 2012)

ممكن حد يدلنا على كيفية حساب ال steper per لاعدات الموتور


----------



## طارق زين العابدين (23 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى وطالب مسا عدة من خبراء المنتدى بخصوص درايفر cnc أنا نفذتة ولا أستطيع تحريك المواتير من خلا برنامج ماك 3 مع أن الأعدادات مضبوطة اسم الدرايفر tachus42 3 axis المواتير تتحرك فقط فى بداية تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر أما مع برنامج الماك 3 لاتعمل المواتير تهتز عند لمس طرف step باليد فما هو الخطأ أرجو المساعدة 
طارق زين العابدين*


----------



## h_s0404 (25 يونيو 2012)

طارق زين العابدين قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى وطالب مسا عدة من خبراء المنتدى بخصوص درايفر cnc أنا نفذتة ولا أستطيع تحريك المواتير من خلا برنامج ماك 3 مع أن الأعدادات مضبوطة اسم الدرايفر tachus42 3 axis المواتير تتحرك فقط فى بداية تشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر أما مع برنامج الماك 3 لاتعمل المواتير تهتز عند لمس طرف step باليد فما هو الخطأ أرجو المساعدة
> طارق زين العابدين*



اخ طارق انا نفذت هذة الدائرة وللعلم هى تعمل على متور 3 امبير كحد اقصى يونبولار ويجب اضافة مقاومات حرارية على سنتر الملف لكل موتور اما بخصوص عدم استجابة الدائرة اعتقد ان المشكلة لديك هى انك قمت بطباعة الدائرة مقلوبة او معكوسة وبالتالى تم ترقيم البنات بعكس ارقامها ويجب عليك توصيل اسلاك كابل الطابعة يدويا بمعنى انك تختبر كل طرف وتقوم بمعرفت مكانة فى الدائرة وتتئكد من رقمة الصحيح واذا احتاجت درايفرات لقيادة مواتير حتى 6 امبير ارسل لى رسالة على الخاص علما ان الدرايفرات التى املكها تشبة تماما درايفرات الذى يبيعها رام وبنفس امكانياتها.


----------



## chiguer (26 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : بارك الله فيك اخي سيف الاسلام وفي عمك هادا، موظوع في غاية الاهمية،لقد استفدت منه الكثير....جعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك و رحمة لك ولوالديك


----------



## generalam (1 يوليو 2012)

عندي سؤال لو سمحت يا بشمهندس 
لو حبيت ازيد من دقة المكنه بحيث تشتغل على pcb مثلا هل هناك مكونات معينه يمكن اضافتها في الدريفرات او تغيير قيمتها ؟؟؟ او انه يمكنني ذلك من برنامج ال mach3 ؟؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 يوليو 2012)

generalam قال:


> عندي سؤال لو سمحت يا بشمهندس
> لو حبيت ازيد من دقة المكنه بحيث تشتغل على pcb مثلا هل هناك مكونات معينه يمكن اضافتها في الدريفرات او تغيير قيمتها ؟؟؟ او انه يمكنني ذلك من برنامج ال mach3 ؟؟ وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء



أخي الفاضل
يمكنك رفع Resolution و الدقة من خلال التحكم في الـ Micro-stepping في الدرايفر إذا كان يوجد به ميكرو ستيبينج.
ولكن لا توجد إضافات لرفع دقة الماكينة ولكن يمكن إضافة فلاتر إذا كنت تستعمل Inverter لمنع الضجيج لا أكثر , وهذه ليست في حالتك.


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (2 يوليو 2012)

أخي جزاك الله خيرا و نفعنا بأمثالك .... وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اللهم أجعلنا مفاتيحا للخير مغاليقا للشر ... شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (2 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم أخي الكريم 

*​*لدي سؤال ... 
أنا أعمل على تصنيع ماكنة لتعليب ألاغذية بأستخدام برنامج ماخ 3 والماكنة تتحرك لأنشاء رسم معين (مربعات) مثلا وأردت أضافة أوامر أخرى بعد انتهاء الرسم لأنشاء رسم ثاني بحيث يتحرك محور z لوحده ... بمعنى اخر كيف استطيع تحريك محور z لوحده وهل هناك طريقة لكتابة الأوامر يدويا ؟

*
* أرجو الرد اخي الكريم وجزاك الله عنا الف الف خير *​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (3 يوليو 2012)

بالطبع يمكنك تحريك أي محور بصفة مستقلة من خلال أوامر الجي كود أو وضع برنامج لحركة الماكينة.
وعموماً يمكنك تحريك محور z , فإذا أردت تحريك محور z بقيمة 14 وحدة تكتب بالأمر 
g0z14


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (4 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخي العزيز
احتاج الئ كتابة برنامج يتكون من خط مستقيم طول 10سم ثم مربع طول15سم ثم امر الئ محورz يتكون من دوران الماتور دورة واحدة ثم تكرار البرنامج الئ ما لانهاية وارجو منك كتابة البرنامج 
وكيفية ادخالة علئ mach3 
اخي ارجو ان لا يضيق صدرك من سوالي لاني مبتدء شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## hamzav8 (6 يوليو 2012)

*مشكل الحرارة...*

السلام عليكم أستاذ...
مؤخرا إشتريت باقة مكينة عددية كاملة فيها ...
محرك NEMA23 بعزم 3.1 نيوتن متر 4.5 أمبر *** ودرايفر CW5045 4.5Am مع ميكرو ستيبنغ أقصى 1/256 **** باور سوبلاي 36V 10A **** لوحة أنتر فاس 5 Axis Interface Breakout Board V5 type.
جربت توصيل الكل مع برنامج ماك3 فسار كل شيء على مايرام سوى مشكل الحرارة !! فالمحركات تسخن كثيرا... فقد ربطها ب Bipolar series كما هو موضح في الصورة..

وكذالك جربت خفض التيار من الدرايفر لكن المحرك لايزال يسخن..... فجربت تغيير وصل المحرك ب Bipolar parallel....مع العلم أني دائما أستعمل ميكرو ستيبنغ 1/16

هاته المرة قلة الحرارة بشكل كبير ولكن فقط عند خفضها ل 3.2 أمبر...أي عند 4.5 أمبر يسخن ولكن بدرجة أقل نسبيا
السؤال :
1* لماذا يسخن المحرك أكثر ب التوصيلة الأولى ؟
2* هل تفعيل Activ low يحل المشكل ؟ وكيف ؟
3* كم هي أقصى سرعة ممكنة للمحرك ؟ وماهو التردد المناسب إختياره في الماك3 ؟
4* هل من العادي أن يسخن المحرك قليلا أثناء التشغيل ؟
............. وألف شكر للأستاذ الفاضل


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (6 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبكاتة 
لدي محركات as servo motكرor fanuc لاكن لا تتوفر لدي الدرايفرات الخاصة بها هل يمكنني استبدل الدريفرات باخرئ صينية المنشاء من نفس الحجم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 يوليو 2012)

hamzav8 قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذ...
> مؤخرا إشتريت باقة مكينة عددية كاملة فيها ...
> محرك NEMA23 بعزم 3.1 نيوتن متر 4.5 أمبر *** ودرايفر CW5045 4.5Am مع ميكرو ستيبنغ أقصى 1/256 **** باور سوبلاي 36V 10A **** لوحة أنتر فاس 5 Axis Interface Breakout Board V5 type.
> جربت توصيل الكل مع برنامج ماك3 فسار كل شيء على مايرام سوى مشكل الحرارة !! فالمحركات تسخن كثيرا... فقد ربطها ب Bipolar series كما هو موضح في الصورة..
> ...


أخي الفاضل
في هذهع الحالة قم بتوصيل المحرك Unipolar , أي ستكون طريقة توصيل المحرك بأخذ نصف الملف فقط.
فيكون طرفي الملف الأول هو نقطة المنتصف من الملف الأول مع أي طرف آخر.
ويكون طرفي الملف الثاني هو نقطة المنتصف منه مع أي طرف آخر منه.
وتقوم بضبط التيار على قيمة في حدود 2.7 أمبير , فإذا كان المحرك يعمل بكفائة دون Lost steps فلن تكون بحاجة إلى رفع قيمة التيار أكثر.

أما طريقة التوصيل Series Bipolar & parallel Bipolar , فليست في حالة الراتور الخشب.
وطبيعي أن يسخن المحرك في حالة Series أكثر لأن الدرايف هو Const. current source , ومقاومة الملفين عند توصيلهما على التوالي طبيعي أكبر من قيمتهما عن التوصيل على التوزاي , وبالتالي فعند ثبوت قيمة التيار تتولد طاقة أكبر في المقاومة قيمتها P=I^2 * R وبالتالي تزداد درجة الحرارة في هذه الحالة.
جرب ووافني بالنتيجة
وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 يوليو 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبكاتة
> لدي محركات as servo motكرor fanuc لاكن لا تتوفر لدي الدرايفرات الخاصة بها هل يمكنني استبدل الدريفرات باخرئ صينية المنشاء من نفس الحجم
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


يجب أولاً أن نعرف نوع المحرك السيرفو وعدد أطرافه , ولكن عموماً من حيث المبدأ يمكن بالطبع بعد معرفة كذلك نوع الدرايفر السيرفو


----------



## hamzav8 (7 يوليو 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> في هذهع الحالة قم بتوصيل المحرك Unipolar , أي ستكون طريقة توصيل المحرك بأخذ نصف الملف فقط.
> فيكون طرفي الملف الأول هو نقطة المنتصف من الملف الأول مع أي طرف آخر.
> ويكون طرفي الملف الثاني هو نقطة المنتصف منه مع أي طرف آخر منه.
> ...



السلام عليكم...
لم أجرب توصيل المحرك Unipolar وذلك أولا لأنه بهاته التوصلة سأفقد نصف العزم أي 2.2 نيوتن متر من 3.1 ن.م ... وبضبط التيار على قيمة 2.7 أمبر يعني فقد حوالي نصف العزم أي أن العزم سيكون حوالي 1.5 ن.م أو أقل... وهل هذا سيكون كافي لتحريك الطاولة أثناء التشغيل مع العلم أن آلتي من نوع Presmatic أي أن الطاولة تتحرك وفق X Y .. و Z يصعد وينزل فقط.


وثانيا لأني لا أعرف كيفية توصيله ب Unipolar...فيما يخص أقطاب المحرك A+ A- B+ B- فلا مشكلة لدي .... ولكن يبقى المشكل في أين أوصل ال Acom و Bcom ؟؟

مع العلم هذا هو الدرافر المستعمل ...

وافني في كيفية الربط وسأجرب ....... شكرا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (7 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخي العزيز
احتاج الئ كتابة برنامج يتكون من خط مستقيم طول 10سم ثم مربع طول15سم ثم امر الئ محورz يتكون من دوران الماتور دورة واحدة ثم تكرار البرنامج الئ ما لانهاية وارجو منك كتابة البرنامج 
وكيفية ادخالة علئ mach3 
اخي ارجو ان لا يضيق صدرك من سوالي لاني مبتدء شكرا اخي العزيز​*


----------



## Hicham Wolf (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لي سؤال لو سمحت
إذا إنقطع الكهرباء في منصف العمل على برنامج Mach3 
كيف يمكن إكمال العمل ؟


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
احتاج الئ استبيان الري في حالة اذا اردت شراء محركات من الانتر نت ايهما افضل السيرفوموتور 700w ام nema 42 , و علئ اي اساس يتم تحديد المواصفات
جزاكم اللة عنا خيرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 يوليو 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخي العزيز
> احتاج الئ كتابة برنامج يتكون من خط مستقيم طول 10سم ثم مربع طول15سم ثم امر الئ محورz يتكون من دوران الماتور دورة واحدة ثم تكرار البرنامج الئ ما لانهاية وارجو منك كتابة البرنامج
> وكيفية ادخالة علئ mach3
> اخي ارجو ان لا يضيق صدرك من سوالي لاني مبتدء شكرا اخي العزيز​*


سؤالك غير واضح فيه الرسم الكلي للمربع مع الخط المستقيم.
هل هو خط أفقي أم رأسي أم مائل وبأي زاوية , وكيفية وضع المربع بالنسبة للخط المستقيم , وهل محور z سيقتصر دوره على الدوران 360 درجة فقط دون النزول والصعود ؟؟
هذه المعلومات أساسية لكتابة البرنامج وبدونها لا يمكن عمل شيء.
وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 يوليو 2012)

hamzav8 قال:


> وثانيا لأني لا أعرف كيفية توصيله ب Unipolar...فيما يخص أقطاب المحرك A+ A- B+ B- فلا مشكلة لدي .... ولكن يبقى المشكل في أين أوصل ال Acom و Bcom ؟؟


طريقة توصيل Unipolar أو بالأصح Half coil تكون كالتالي :
الملف الأول A (الطرف com & أي طرف من الطرفين الآخرين وليكن +A) وتترك الطرف الآخر -A دون توصيل (floating)
الملف الثاني B (الطرف com & أي طرف من الطرفين الآخرين +B) وتترك الطرف الآخر -B دون توصيل (floating)


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 يوليو 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> احتاج الئ استبيان الري في حالة اذا اردت شراء محركات من الانتر نت ايهما افضل السيرفوموتور 700w ام nema 42 , و علئ اي اساس يتم تحديد المواصفات
> جزاكم اللة عنا خيرا


الأمر متعلق تحديداً بطبيعة استعمالك وفي أي ماكينة سيتم تركيبهم
هناك حالات يفضل فيها الاستيبر عن السيرفو , وهناك حالات أخرى يفضل فيها السيرفو , وهناك حالة ثالثة لا يصلح فيها إلا السيرفو لأمر متعلق بالقدرة العالية مثل ماكينات الفرايز أو المخارط أو لسبب متعلق بالسرعات العالية جداً , وحالة رابعة لا يصلح فيها السيرفو لأمر متعلق بالتشويش كما هو الحال في مكاينات القطع بالبلازما.

ولكل نوع مميزات وعيوب ذكرت من قبل في موضوع آخر.


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
شكرا اخي سيف علئ اهتمامك والاجابة علئ سوائلي لدي ماكنة تعبئة وليست بلازمة اي ان محور z سيكون عبارة عن ماتور دوران فقط لاصاعد ولانازل
اتحكم بة حسب الحاجة اي ان البرنامج الذي احتاجة سيكون كالتالي خط مستقيم افقي متصل مع المربع غير مائل بعد الانتهاء من الرسم يدور ماتور z 360 درجة ثم بعدها امرتكرار البرنامج الئ ما لانهاية
لاكن اخي العزيز ارجو منك ادراج اين يبدا الرسم من المحرر او من برنامج خارجي وكيفية ادخالة علئ mach3 جزكم اللة عنا وعن اخوانك خير الجزاء


----------



## ابراهيم حسن الجويل (10 يوليو 2012)

*هو بيشغل كويس بس لما اكون شغال حركه سريعه ب g00 بس لما اشتغل احفر الموتير لا تعمل وتعطي رنين علي عدم القدره علي لالتحرك يعني عاوز اشتغل علي g01 *


----------



## ابراهيم حسن الجويل (10 يوليو 2012)

ابراهيم حسن الجويل قال:


> *هو بيشغل كويس بس لما اكون شغال حركه سريعه ب g00 بس لما اشتغل احفر الموتير لا تعمل وتعطي رنين علي عدم القدره علي لالتحرك يعني عاوز اشتغل علي g01 *


*اقصد بعد ضبط الموتر تيونن بيحصل كده اه المفرو اللي اعمله علشان يحفر بسرعه منتظمه

*


----------



## bersto (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك فعلا شرح اكثر من رائع اتمني الا ينقطع 
سؤال للاخ سيف الاسلام 
المشكلة ببساطة ان الماك اثناء تنفيذ البرنامج يعمل بتقطيع كذلك المواتير تقطع بالرغم من ان جربت نفس الماكينة بنفس الكمبيوتر ع الكام وتعمل بلا مشاكل 
هل الماك يحتاج مواصفات معينة


----------



## Mark 10000 (16 يوليو 2012)

متابعه هذا الموقع مكنتنى من التعامل برنامج mach3 وتم التحكم فى الماكينه الف شكر لكل من تعب وساهم فى هذا الموقع
لى سوال تم عمل ماكينه باستخدام الجنزير يوجد بها بعض المشاكل ومنها عند عمل دائره صغيره 5سم الماكينه لا تسطيع عملها بصوره جيده (شكل متعرج بدل الدائره)
فهل المشكله فى الجنزير او فى ضبط الكرت او البرنامج او سرعه الماكينه 
اسف للاطاله.............


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (16 يوليو 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> شكرا اخي سيف علئ اهتمامك والاجابة علئ سوائلي لدي ماكنة تعبئة وليست بلازمة اي ان محور z سيكون عبارة عن ماتور دوران فقط لاصاعد ولانازل
> اتحكم بة حسب الحاجة اي ان البرنامج الذي احتاجة سيكون كالتالي خط مستقيم افقي متصل مع المربع غير مائل بعد الانتهاء من الرسم يدور ماتور z 360 درجة ثم بعدها امرتكرار البرنامج الئ ما لانهاية
> لاكن اخي العزيز ارجو منك ادراج اين يبدا الرسم من المحرر او من برنامج خارجي وكيفية ادخالة علئ mach3 جزكم اللة عنا وعن اخوانك خير الجزاء


أخي الكريم
أرجو منك التفضل بإدراج الرسم تفصيلياً لأن شرح الرسم غير كافي , وأرجو أن توضح على الرسم نقطة البداية ونقطة بدء دوران محور z ونقطة الانتهاء.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (16 يوليو 2012)

bersto قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك فعلا شرح اكثر من رائع اتمني الا ينقطع
> سؤال للاخ سيف الاسلام
> المشكلة ببساطة ان الماك اثناء تنفيذ البرنامج يعمل بتقطيع كذلك المواتير تقطع بالرغم من ان جربت نفس الماكينة بنفس الكمبيوتر ع الكام وتعمل بلا مشاكل
> هل الماك يحتاج مواصفات معينة


واضح أن برنامج الماك تم ضبطه عندك على Exact stop
ولإعادة ضبطه قم بعمل التالي:
1- إضغط على Config > General config .. ثم قم بتغيير ضبط الحركة لتصبح Constant velocity بدلاً من Exact stop كما بالصورة المرفقة


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي للرد لكن التقطيع لم يكن منضبط بل ممكن اعتباره تهنيج في عمل البرنامج هل الماك يحتاج مواصفات معينة


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
طبتم وطابت اوقاتكم اخي العزيز ارجو من حضراتكم شرح مفصل لكتابة ggod بداية الكتابة وشرح الاوامر وكيفية ادراج الامر علئ الرسم مع بعض الامثلة لما يمثلة هذة الموضوع 
عندي من اهمية ووقوفة حائلان امام اتمام ماكنتي شكرا لكم 
راجين اللة عزوجل لكم الموفقية والازدهار


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 يوليو 2012)

bersto قال:


> شكرا اخي للرد لكن التقطيع لم يكن منضبط بل ممكن اعتباره تهنيج في عمل البرنامج هل الماك يحتاج مواصفات معينة


حاول تفرمت جهاز الكمبيوتر وتنزل الماك من جديد وشوف النتيجة.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 يوليو 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> طبتم وطابت اوقاتكم اخي العزيز ارجو من حضراتكم شرح مفصل لكتابة ggod بداية الكتابة وشرح الاوامر وكيفية ادراج الامر علئ الرسم مع بعض الامثلة لما يمثلة هذة الموضوع
> عندي من اهمية ووقوفة حائلان امام اتمام ماكنتي شكرا لكم
> راجين اللة عزوجل لكم الموفقية والازدهار


أخي الكريم
يوجد بالمنتدى أكثر من موضوع يتحدث عن الجي كود يمكنك الاطلاع عليهم.


----------



## نادر 2012 (18 يوليو 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا ملء السماوات و الارض
*_​


----------



## h_s0404 (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

الاخ سيف الله اسلام ادعوا الله ان يجعل عمل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك .

ومقابل هذة الدعوة اخى الكريم لى عندك طلب اذا تكرمت على وهو 

لدى ماكينة وبها هوم سويتش عندما اضغط ريفرنس اول يتم بالفعل رجوع المحاور الى نقطة الهوم بشكل رائع وهذا بفضل الله ثم بفضلك من خلال شرح الهوم سويتشى . الذى اريدة يا اخى ان اجعل المحاور لا تتحرك اكثر من احداثيات مدونة لكل المحاور على سبيل المثال اريد ان اجعل حدود يتوقف عندها المحاور طبعا بادثيات مدونة مسبقا .انا جربت هوم اوف الموجودة فى الاعدادات الخاصة بالشويتشات ولا يستجيب لها المحاور اخى العزيز اعرف انى طولت عليك الحديث لكن اعذرنى .

للتوضيح اكثر اريد عند تحريك محور اكس + 500 ثم يتوقف وايضا على حسب القيمة المدونة للمحور ولا يتخطاها .

اخى العزيز ربما هذا الفيديو يوضح مقصدى وخاتا فى الجزاء الاخير فى الفيديو


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل بل الامكان تحميل برنامج الماك3 علئ الميكرو كونترولر وكيف 
شكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 يوليو 2012)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
> 
> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم كل عام وأنت بخير وكافة الإخوة الأعضاء والمشرفين.
أما بخصوص ما تحدثت عنه فهو متعلق بما يسمى Soft limits وهي التي من خلالها يمكنك وضع قيمتين لكل محور (قيمة عليا وقيمة صغرى) بحيث يتحرك خلالهما دون أن يقل عن القيمة الصغرى أو يزيد عن القيمة العليا.
وعلى سبيل المثال لو أردت لمحور X أن يتحرك في النطاق من (صفر - 200) بحيث لا يمكنه التحرك فيما هو أقل من صفر أو أعلى من 200 فيتم ضبطه كالتالي:

إضغط على Config>Homing/limits لتظهر لك المربع الحواري كما بالصورة المرفقة.

ستجد بالخانة أقصى اليسار اسم المحور , وأمام كل محور ثمانية خانات , التي سيعنينا منها هنا الخانات رقم 2 و 3 و 4 وهي Soft max - Soft min - Slow zone

لو أخذنا محور X في البداية , ستكتب في خانة Soft max (المحاطة بالدائرة الحمراء) أقصى قيمة لا تريد لمحور X أن يتعداها ولتكن 200 مثلاً.
ثم تكتب في خانة Soft min (المحاطة بالدائرة الخضراء) أقل قيمة لا تريد لمحمر X أن ينزل عنها ولتكن صفر مثلاً.
ثم تكتب في خانة Slow zone (المحاطة بالدائرة البنفسجية) قيمة تتراوح في حدود من 1 حتى 3 ,هي قيمة المسافة التي تسبق نهاية الحركة والتي يبدأ عندها المحور في تناقص سرعته تدريجياً حتى لا يقف فجأة , وعلى سبيل المثال لو كتبت فيها قيمة 2 ونطاق محور X كما سبق كان (صفر - 200) , فيعني هذا ان المحور X عندما يصل إلى قيمة 198 يبدأ في إبطاء حركته تدريجياً حتى يصل إلى 200 , ولو وصل إلى قيمة 2 يبدأ الإبطاء حتى يصل إلى الصفر , وذلك لتفادي الوقوف الفجائي.

كرر ما سبق مع كل محور مع ملاحظة كتابة نطاق كل محور الأقصى والأدنى بما يتناسب مع مساحة الماكينة ونطاق كل محور.

ولا تاسى أن تضغط OK في النهاية لتسجيل النتائج.

ولكن هذا ليس كل شيء , فإذا أردت تفعيل خاصية Soft limits و إلغائها فيتم ذلك من خلال الزر الموجود في اللوحة الرئيسية كما بالصورة المرفقة بيحث يومض باللون الأخضر على إطاره , أما إذا لم تفعل الخاصية وظل الزر مطفأ فلن يلتفت برنامج الماك للقيم التي ذكرتها.

ولكن في حالة اعتمادك على الـ soft limits يجب في كل مرة تقوم فيها بتشغيل الماكينة أن تقوم بعمل Referncing لها , لأن البرنامج يقوم بحساب نطاق الحركة للمحاور من نقطة الأصل الصحيحة.

أرجو مراجعة الصور المرفقة
وشكراً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 يوليو 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل بل الامكان تحميل برنامج الماك3 علئ الميكرو كونترولر وكيف
> شكرا


أخي الكريم
برنامج ماك 3 يعمل في الأساس على نظام ويندوز , وبالتالي فإذا كنت تقصد تشغيله من الميكروكونترولر فلا يمكن تشغيله للسبب الذي ذكرته أنه في الأساس يعمل على نظام ويندوز.
أما إذا كنت تقصد مجرد تحميله لا أكثر فهي مسالة يفتيك فيها خبراء الميكروكونترولر في المنتدى في القسم الخاص.
وشكراً


----------



## h_s0404 (21 يوليو 2012)

اخى الكريم سيف وصلت لى المعلومة اكرمك الله ... فقط اريد ان اعرف ما السبب الذى يعيق تفعيل مفتاح سوفت ليمد الموجود فى واجهت البرنامج ... 

سؤال اخر هل تفعيل مفتاح soft lemit متعلق بعملية ريفرنس للمحاور بحيث اعمل ريفرنس وبعد ذالك اضغط على soft lemit


----------



## h_s0404 (21 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله تم حل المشكلة اشكرا اخى جزيل الشكر على المساعد فعلا كما توقعت وايضا كما تفضلت وشرحت لى اخخيرا لا يسعنى ولا استطيع ان اقدم لك غير انى ادعوا الله ان يجزيك خيرا شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم سيف الله اسلام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 يوليو 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> اخى الكريم سيف وصلت لى المعلومة اكرمك الله ... فقط اريد ان اعرف ما السبب الذى يعيق تفعيل مفتاح سوفت ليمد الموجود فى واجهت البرنامج ...
> 
> سؤال اخر هل تفعيل مفتاح soft lemit متعلق بعملية ريفرنس للمحاور بحيث اعمل ريفرنس وبعد ذالك اضغط على soft lemit


لابد من قيامك بعمل Referencing في البداية ليس لتفعيل الخاصية , ولكن للتأكد من أن قيم المحاور لا توجد منها قيمة خارج نطاق السوفت ليميت , ولذلك فيتحتم عليك كذلك ضبط قيم المحاور التي تأخذها بعد عمل الرفيرينس والأفضل أن تكون 0,0,0

ومعلومة أخرى أود إضافتها عن السوفت ليميت , وهو أنه إذا تم تحميل برنامج G code يحوةي قيم أعلى من المدونة بالسوفت ليميت وكانت الخاصية مفعلة , فلن يعمل وسيخرج لك رسالة تقول أن البرنامج تعدى السوفت ليمت لتراجعه.


----------



## salah_design (22 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي سيف الاسلام 
والحقيقة جهودك تشكر عليها وتقديرا لجهودكم في خدمة المنتدى واعضاءه وزواره كان لا بد من التقدير بتثبيت الموضوع
فبارك الله في جهودكم ونفع بكم


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
سؤالي هل يحتوي mach3 علئ تايمرات زمنية بمعنئ اذا اردت تاخير او تقديم خطوة بواسطة موقت زمني 
وشكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يوليو 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> سؤالي هل يحتوي mach3 علئ تايمرات زمنية بمعنئ اذا اردت تاخير او تقديم خطوة بواسطة موقت زمني
> وشكرا





ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> سؤالي هل يحتوي mach3 علئ تايمرات زمنية بمعنئ اذا اردت تاخير او تقديم خطوة بواسطة موقت زمني
> وشكرا


يوجد في برنامج الجي كود الذي يتم إدخاله إلى برنامج الماك أمر يتحكم في التوقيت الزمني وهو G4
فإذا أردت على سبيل المثال تأخير خطوة لمدة 5 ثواني نكتب الأمر بهذه الطريقة : G4 P5
حيث أن الرقم الذي يلي حرف P هو المدة بالثانية.

ولكن إذا أردنا من برنامج الماك3 أن يقرأ الرقم بالمللي ثانية نقوم بضبط برنامج الماك 3 كالتالي:
Config > General config
ثم نقوم بوضع علامة أمام المربع كما هو بالصورة المرفقة.
في هذه الحالة لو قمنا بوضع علامة أمام المربع وأردنا تأخير الزمن لمدة 0.4 من الثانية نكتب البرنامج كالتالي:

G4 P400مشاهدة المرفق 82452


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يوليو 2012)

salah_design قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي سيف الاسلام
> والحقيقة جهودك تشكر عليها وتقديرا لجهودكم في خدمة المنتدى واعضاءه وزواره كان لا بد من التقدير بتثبيت الموضوع
> فبارك الله في جهودكم ونفع بكم


أخي الكريم الأستاذ صلاح
جزيل شكري وامتناني على هذا التقدير الذي لا أستحقه , وأعدكم أن أعمل قدر استطاعتي على الرد على استفسارات الإخوة وشرح باقي تفاصيل البرنامج وغيره.
وشكراً مرة ثانية


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (26 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
شكرا اخ سيف علئ هذة المعلومة الطببة وجعل اللة جهودك في تعليم اخوتك صدقة جارية علئ روحك وروح والديك
سلامي


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (27 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لدي سوائل يتعلق برمز g gode هل بل الامكان توضيح الرمز الذي يعيد تنفيذ البرنامج من البداية او تماتيكيان الئ ما لا نهاية 
وشكرا


----------



## h_s0404 (2 أغسطس 2012)

يوجد فى اسفل برنامج الماك g code و m code اضغط عليهم ستجد كل اوامر الماك ووظائفها.


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اعلم يا اخي بوجود هذة الاوامر في اسفل البرنامج لاكني جربتها ولم يتكرر البرنامج
شكرا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (2 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لدي سوال يتعلق بكتابة البرنامج الجزئي في اوامر g gode هل بل الامكان توضيح ذلك مع المثال
شكرا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (3 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لدي سوال للاخ سيف
عندما اقوم بل ضغط edit او المحرر في برنامج الماك3 ذو الثلاث محاور فانة لايفتح الواجهة بينما في الماك ذو الاربع محاور فانة يفتح الواجهة 
شكرا جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

لدي سوائل يتعلق بتصدير الرسم بصيغة dxfمن الاوتوكاد2011 الئ الماك3 الرجاء الاجابة
شكرا


----------



## miltronique (13 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع المهم جدا وعلى الطرح 
وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 
لدي سوال يتعلق بدوران محركات الستيبر باتجاة واحد ولا يدوران بل االاتجاة الثاني الرجاء الاجابة باقصة سرعة 
مع التقدير و الامتنان


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (31 أغسطس 2012)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
> لدي سوال يتعلق بدوران محركات الستيبر باتجاة واحد ولا يدوران بل االاتجاة الثاني الرجاء الاجابة باقصة سرعة
> مع التقدير و الامتنان


أرجو التأكد أن المحرك تم توصيله على النحو الصحيح كالتالي:

بفرض أن أطراف المحرك هي 1-2-3-4 تم توصيلها للدرايفر

أولاً : تأكد عدم وجود سوء توصيل بين احد أطراف الموتور والدرايفر من خلال الأوميميتر.

ثانياً : قم بعكس الطرفين 1-2 أولاً وانظر للنتيجة

إذا استمرت المشكلة قم بعكس الطرفين 1- 3 وانظر النتيجة

إذا استمرت أضف على الخطوة السابقة عكس الطرفين 1-2 مرة أخرى وانظر النتيجة.


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ سيف اسلام تحياتي وتقديري العالي علئ اهتمامك بل الرد علئ اسئلة الاخوة في المنتدئ لدي سؤال كثير ما اتعبني واخذ مني الوقت ارجو الاجابة علية من حضراتكم المحترمة وهو تصدير ملف dxfمن الاوتو كاد الئ الماك3 مع التقديراخوك ضياء البغدادي


----------



## x-impacte (12 سبتمبر 2012)

jamil jidan ya khi


----------



## h_s0404 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل التقدير والاحترام للمهندس المتميز م/سيف الله اسلام*

اذا سمح الاخ سيف عندى اقتراح

ادعوا الاخوة المشتركين فى الموضوع ان يتطوع احد ويصنع من هذا الموضوع كتاب pdf وذالك لاهمية الموضوع وما يحتوية من معلومات هامة ودقيقة .


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة احيكم اخوتي الاعزاء بتحية السلام
لدي سؤال يتعلق باعادة تكرار الرسم لمرات عديدة تصل الئ500 مرةاو اكثرN5 (File Name = RR on Thursday, October 11, 2012)N10 (Default Plasma Post)
N15 G91.1
N20 G0 Z60.0000
n22 m98p0001L5
n23 M30
o0001

N25 G0 X0.0000 Y0.0272 
N30 G28.1 (Probe for Stock)
N35 G0 Z0.0000 
N40 M3(PLasma On)
N45 G4 P0.1000
N50 G1 Y9.9998 F6000. 
N55 X10.0002 
N60 Y0.0000 
N65 X0.0000 
N70 Y0.0272 
N75 G4P0.10
N80 M5 (Plasma Off)
N85 G0 Z60.0000 
N90 m99
وهذي صيغة gcode لمربع بسيط رسمتة يعيد تكرار 
نفسة لخمس مرات لاكن السؤال حينما اعطية امر بل التحرك الئ 
الامام عن طريق الامرg00 y2.000مثلاا واضافة الامرg91
رمزالاحاثيات التزايدة يبدا بل التفكك و الاعوجاج الرجا ءالاجابة 
مع التقدير


----------



## tabet2020 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أخى العزيز 
أنا جمعت الماكينة ووصلت المحركات بالدرايفرات صح ومزبوط مية مية بس لما شغلت الماك 3 وعملت الــتهيئة مزبوطو مية مية ايضا والاعدادات كلها مش راضي يشتغل المحرك مع اني جربت برنامج اخر PCNC اشتغل بس مشكلته يشتغل تحت نظام الدوس ... علما بان الكيت كلها من امريكا Keling inc والبورد نوع C10 والبورد تدعم البرنامج (Mach 3) .... شو الحل برايكم 
ارجوووووكم بعد رجائي لله سبحانه وتعالى اللي يعر المشكلة وين مايبخلش علي بالرد العاجل 
تحياتي وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 أكتوبر 2012)

tabet2020 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى العزيز
> أنا جمعت الماكينة ووصلت المحركات بالدرايفرات صح ومزبوط مية مية بس لما شغلت الماك 3 وعملت الــتهيئة مزبوطو مية مية ايضا والاعدادات كلها مش راضي يشتغل المحرك مع اني جربت برنامج اخر PCNC اشتغل بس مشكلته يشتغل تحت نظام الدوس ... علما بان الكيت كلها من امريكا Keling inc والبورد نوع C10 والبورد تدعم البرنامج (Mach 3) .... شو الحل برايكم
> ارجوووووكم بعد رجائي لله سبحانه وتعالى اللي يعر المشكلة وين مايبخلش علي بالرد العاجل
> تحياتي وشكرا لكم جميعا


يبدو لي أن المشكلة عندك هي في ضبط عنوان port#1 
أرجو منك مراجعة عنوان port#1 في جهازك من خلال device manager ووافني بالتفاصيل


----------



## tabet2020 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> يبدو لي أن المشكلة عندك هي في ضبط عنوان port#1
> أرجو منك مراجعة عنوان port#1 في جهازك من خلال device manager ووافني بالتفاصيل


اخى العزيز 
عنوان المنفذ هو0x378
وانا ضبطت المنافذ مزبوط في البرنامج
وجربت المحركات على برنامج اخر وكانت شغالة كويس 
والله حيرتني هالمشك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 أكتوبر 2012)

tabet2020 قال:


> اخى العزيز
> عنوان المنفذ هو0x378
> وانا ضبطت المنافذ مزبوط في البرنامج
> وجربت المحركات على برنامج اخر وكانت شغالة كويس
> والله حيرتني هالمشك


تأكد أنك لم تعكس طرفي stp & dir بين الدرايفر ولوحة الإنترفيس , يمكنك عكس التعريف في الماك 3 والتجربة.

أو في هذه الحالة جرب أن تقوم بمسح برنامج الماك 3 من على جهازك وتحميله مرة أخرى , وتأكد أنك تستعمل mach3 mill


----------



## King Master (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الاستاذ سيف فى احدى مشاركاتك هنا : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205868-13.html#post2041428

لم افهم كيف احددها للبرنامج نفسه انه فى اى ظرف لا يتعدى حدود الطاولة مثلا للمحور X


==========

ايضا هنا : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205868-19.html#post2259337

كيف استفيد من هذه الحسابات وهل لها اى مدخلات للبرنامج ؟؟


----------



## tabet2020 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يا بشمهندس انا مشكلتي الوحيدة انه انا اقدر اضبط المحاور انها ترجع للهوم بالاتجاه المطلوب لكن بعد تحميل البرنامج المحاور تتحرك في الاتجاهات المعاكسة للابعاد في البرمجة ... كيف الحل بالله عليك ؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## midohamaki (26 نوفمبر 2012)

يا جماعه انا عندى مشكله واقف عليها سنه مش عارف احلها لو حد عنده ليها حل ولو بفلوس موافق بس تتحل  لانى بجد محبط جدااااااااااا
انا عندى ستيبر موتور عملتله الدرايفر بتاعو وشغلته تمااام وجربت النبضات بتاعته على 555 تايمر وكل حاجه فيه تمام المشكله بقى لما بوصله بالبراليل بورت واشغل برنامج ماك3 مش بيشتغل نهائى ولا حتى بقدر احس النبضات اللى خارجه من البورت مع العلم ان البورت سليم وجربتا التحكم فيه من برامج اخرى بسيطه لاضائه ليد وا اطفائه وشغال تمام وعملت ضبط للبرنامج زى الكتاب ما بيقول وبردو مفيش نتايج انا عايز اعرف الحل ايه ارجو من ان اى حد عنده حل يرد عليا ولو عايز فلوس مش مشكله بس المشكله تتحل انا من الجيزه فى مصر شكرا


----------



## midohamaki (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عندى مشكله واقف عليها سنه مش عارف احلها لو حد عنده ليها حل ولو بفلوس موافق بس تتحل  لانى بجد محبط جدااااااااااا
انا عندى ستيبر موتور عملتله الدرايفر بتاعو وشغلته تمااام وجربت النبضات بتاعته على 555 تايمر وكل حاجه فيه تمام المشكله بقى لما بوصله بالبراليل بورت واشغل برنامج ماك3 مش بيشتغل نهائى ولا حتى بقدر احس النبضات اللى خارجه من البورت مع العلم ان البورت سليم وجربتا التحكم فيه من برامج اخرى بسيطه لاضائه ليد وا اطفائه وشغال تمام وعملت ضبط للبرنامج زى الكتاب ما بيقول وبردو مفيش نتايج انا عايز اعرف الحل ايه ارجو من ان اى حد عنده حل يرد عليا ولو عايز فلوس مش مشكله بس المشكله تتحل انا من الجيزه فى مصر شكرا


----------



## tabet2020 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

midohamaki قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عندى مشكله واقف عليها سنه مش عارف احلها لو حد عنده ليها حل ولو بفلوس موافق بس تتحل  لانى بجد محبط جدااااااااااا
> انا عندى ستيبر موتور عملتله الدرايفر بتاعو وشغلته تمااام وجربت النبضات بتاعته على 555 تايمر وكل حاجه فيه تمام المشكله بقى لما بوصله بالبراليل بورت واشغل برنامج ماك3 مش بيشتغل نهائى ولا حتى بقدر احس النبضات اللى خارجه من البورت مع العلم ان البورت سليم وجربتا التحكم فيه من برامج اخرى بسيطه لاضائه ليد وا اطفائه وشغال تمام وعملت ضبط للبرنامج زى الكتاب ما بيقول وبردو مفيش نتايج انا عايز اعرف الحل ايه ارجو من ان اى حد عنده حل يرد عليا ولو عايز فلوس مش مشكله بس المشكله تتحل انا من الجيزه فى مصر شكرا



السلان عليكم أخى
أنا كنت اعاني من نفس المشلكة ايضا وجربت حل بسيط وان شاء الله يساعدك 
config
ports and pins
sherline 1/2 step mode علامة صح امامها
وان شاء الله تنحل مشكلتك


----------



## asmk8 (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً وفقك الله في شرحك


----------



## asmk8 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (12 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة لدي سوائل ارجو من حضراتكم الاجابة علية لقد قمت بفرممت الحاسبة التي اعمل عليها وعندماقمت بربط الحاسبة علئ الماكنة لم تعم المحركات اجيبونا جزاكم اللة عنا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الا عزاء في هذا سوالي عتب عليكم لاني اسال ولا مجيب لسوءلاتي ارجو من حضراتكم الاجابة عن هذاالسوائل لحاجتي الماسة لللاجابة علية
اكملت ماكنتي لتعليب المواد الغذائية باستعمال برنامج mach3 وهي تعمل بصورة رائعة باسثناء المحور الثالث وهوz المشكلة تكمن عندما ينفذ الحاسوب امر
gcode وهوz-12.000 احتاج الئ تصفير القراة في الشاشة فاعطي الامر z-0.000 مما يعمل علئ اعادةالمحور الئ البداية 
هل هناك امكانية في الماك ثري بحيث يقرا الامر ولا ينفذ لخطوة واحدة تحياتي لكم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 يناير 2013)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخوة الا عزاء في هذا سوالي عتب عليكم لاني اسال ولا مجيب لسوءلاتي ارجو من حضراتكم الاجابة عن هذاالسوائل لحاجتي الماسة لللاجابة علية
> اكملت ماكنتي لتعليب المواد الغذائية باستعمال برنامج mach3 وهي تعمل بصورة رائعة باسثناء المحور الثالث وهوz المشكلة تكمن عندما ينفذ الحاسوب امر
> gcode وهوz-12.000 احتاج الئ تصفير القراة في الشاشة فاعطي الامر z-0.000 مما يعمل علئ اعادةالمحور الئ البداية
> هل هناك امكانية في الماك ثري بحيث يقرا الامر ولا ينفذ لخطوة واحدة تحياتي لكم


أخي الكريم
الحقيقة لم أفهم جيداً ماذا تقصد !
هل تريد لماك 3 أن يقوم بتصفير قراءة المحور الثالث z دون أن يعود لنقطة البداية وهو واقف في مكانه ؟؟
أم أنك تقصد أمر آخر ؟؟
أرجو شرح مقصدك بالتفصيل


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (18 يناير 2013)

الاخ العزيز سيف اسلام السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
كل ما احتاجة ان يقوم البرنامج بتصفير القرائة محورz من دون ان يرسل اشارات للماطو ويبدا بل دوران مما يودي الئ اتلاف العمل, الخطوة الثانية تقوم بل تصفير 

N15 G91.1
n20 z 0.000
N25 G0 X-3.6978 Y5.0840 
N30 G28.1 (Probe for Stock)
N35 G0 Z0.0000 


N45 G4 P0.1000
N50 G1 X0.0522 Y0.0841 F60.00 
N55 X-3.6978 Y-4.9158 
N60 X-11.1978 
N65 X-7.4478 Y0.0841 
N70 X-11.1978 Y5.0840 
N75 X-3.6978 
N80 G4P0.10


n88 z-12.000 
N95 M30


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 يناير 2013)

إذا أردت تصفير محور z دون أن يتحرك استعمل الأمر التالي:

G92 z0.0

هذا الأمر سيقوم بتصفير قراءة محور z دون أن يتحرك


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (20 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخي العزيز
لقد قمت باضافة رمز g92 z0.0 الذي حصل انة يبدا بل تصفير بصورة صحيحة لاكنة يبدا بل زيادة بل المسافة فمثلا عندما اعطية اامر التحرك z12.000 لا يقف بل المكان المخصص لة وبل المرة الثانية يبدا بل الزيادة اكثر فما تعليكم علئ هذا المالة وفقكم اللة الئ ما يحب ويرضاة


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (20 يناير 2013)

[video]http://arabsh.com/videos/0d34434a64/video-0001-mp4.html[/video]

اخي العزيز سيف هذا رابط الفديو للماكنة التي اقوم بصناعتها ... المشكلة في الامر لاحظ الفديو في الدقيقة 0.39 هناك لقطة سكاكين حمراء تدور بزمن معين ولكنها لا تعود الى نفس المكان الذي نريده يعني مكان ثابت كل مرة تتحرك وترجع الى نفس المكان وليس لمكان اخر مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (22 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لدي سوائل اخوتي الاعزاء يتعلق برمز g92 عند العمل بة هل يحتاج الئ تعويضات وكيف العمل بة مع تحياتي 
اخوكم ضياء البغدادي


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (25 يناير 2013)

السلام علكيكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لدي سوائل يتعلق بتصدير الرسم بصيغة dxf من برنامج انفينتر اوتو ديسك بروفشنل الرجاء ممن يملك المعلومة عدم البخل بها علئ اخوانة لما تشكلة من عقبة امامي جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام الاكحلي (27 يناير 2013)

الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم ،،،، حقيقة الامر انني طالب هندسة مكانيكية وعضو جديد في هذا الملتقى و مطلوب منا تعلم برنامج cnc syntax editor وهذا البرنامج منصب على جهازي لكني لا اعرف اي شي عنه ولا عن اي برنامج اخر مرتبط به او يجب استخدامه مع هذا البرنامج،،،، ارجو من كل يقرا رسالتي ان يساعدني باي معلومات عن ذلك وهذه اسماء البرامج التي وجدتها بجوار اسطوانة برنامج cnc editor ولا اعرف منها اي شي ،،، ارجوووكم ساعدوني
1- CutViewer_Mill
2- CutViewer_Turn
3- DecisionToolKitSetupTryout562
4- emssetup169
5- it90_demo
6- NCPlot_v221
7- RoutOut-Mach%203
8- turn_tolk
9- um20demo
10- um60beta1- CutViewer_Mill
2- CutViewer_Turn
3- DecisionToolKitSetupTryout562
4- emssetup169
5- it90_demo
6- NCPlot_v221
7- RoutOut-Mach%203
8- turn_tolk
9- um20demo
10- um60beta


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الاخ العزيز سيف 

ارجو منك توضيح كيفية تعين نقطة اصل الماكنة لاني عجزت عن تحديد هذة النقطة علئ ماكنتي وارجو منك اخي العزيز ان توضح ربط لميتد سويج لاني لم افهم الشرح الذي مضئ
ارجو من اللة الكريم رب العرش العضبم ان يرحم والديك ووالد المسلمين


----------



## ISTA (31 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
شرح موفق أخي ,بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (6 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة احيكم اخوتي بتحية الاسلام وعذرا 

علئ اكثاري من طرح الاسئلة والتي قد تكون غير مفهومة وذللك لاستعمالي برنامج الماك 3 في استعمالا صناعية غير التي صممت الية لكن عذري ان لي اخوة في هذا المنتدئ الطيب سخرو انفسهم ووقتهم في مساعدة اخوانهم اخواني الكرام لي سوائل يتعلق بعدد المراتب التي يتكون منها المحور والتي تصل احيانن الئ5مراتب هل بالامكان انقاصها الئ 3 وكيف علما ان البرنامج الذي عندي قمت بشرائة من الشركة الام مع الترخيص


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

شكور


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

هل هناك فرق بين ماك 3 للتفريز او الخراطه


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## totogogo (19 فبراير 2013)

نرجو المزيد


----------



## عبد اللطيف2010 (23 فبراير 2013)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات عن الماك 3 لأني بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذه المعلومات عن الماكنة وبرنامجها . وشكراٌ


----------



## hnoo (27 فبراير 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## نيرر (8 مارس 2013)

شرح ممتاذ وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amadoz (10 مارس 2013)

اخوتي الكرام انا اقل انسان في ذلك المجال ولا املك غير القليل من المعرفه وملاحظتي بعد قرائه كل تلك الصفحات هو اني اكتسبت بعض المعلومات المتداخله مع علمي انها قيمه ولكن ادخالها لعقلي بشكل غير متتابع شتتني كثيرا فارجو من صاحب الموضوع هو تلخيص كل الاسئله في اول صفحه وكمان وضع كل المصادر البرمجي وصفحات الشرح المضافه من الاعضاء علي هيئه سؤال وجواب وراعوا من فضلكم المبتدئين مثلي حيث اني لا املك الا الهمه والرغبه الاكيده في ان اكن يوما ما شئ في ذلك المجال و اري ان وجود كارته اختبار تعمل علي ليدات مثلا تلحق مباشره بمنفذ الطابعه تفيد بجوده التوصيل والتخصيص السليم لعنااصر البرنامج هو شئ مفيد جدا كما لمحت احد الاخوه اضاف دائره بها ايسي (uln) ولاكني لا اعرف كيف اركبها ولكم كل التحيه مقدما​


----------



## eng_seaidy007 (28 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
استفدت كتير جدا من حضرتك


----------



## training_2012 (1 أبريل 2013)

شكرا حزيلا


----------



## Mark 10000 (15 أبريل 2013)

مساء الخير....
بعد عمل ماكينه تعمل بالجنزير وتم اخراج العمل بصوره جيده ....ولكن عند تنفيذ شغله قمت بزياده السرعه والعمق مما ادى الى مقامه عاليه جدا جدا للموتور الاستيبر المستخدم مما ادى الى تفويت فى البلصات وبعد اتمام العمل واعادة التشغيل بسرعه اقل الموتور بيفوت عند اقل مقاومه يعنى لو ماسكت الماكينه عن العمل الموتور بيلف على الفاضى فهل الموتور باظ او الكرته ولا ممكن يكون فيه عيب تانى رجاء الرد سريعا لان خايف ان يكوب الموتور والكرت باظ مع العلم انى استخدم 2موتور لمحور اكس وواحد لمحور واى الموتور 4.25امبير الفولت 24


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 أبريل 2013)

Mark 10000 قال:


> مساء الخير....
> بعد عمل ماكينه تعمل بالجنزير وتم اخراج العمل بصوره جيده ....ولكن عند تنفيذ شغله قمت بزياده السرعه والعمق مما ادى الى مقامه عاليه جدا جدا للموتور الاستيبر المستخدم مما ادى الى تفويت فى البلصات وبعد اتمام العمل واعادة التشغيل بسرعه اقل الموتور بيفوت عند اقل مقاومه يعنى لو ماسكت الماكينه عن العمل الموتور بيلف على الفاضى فهل الموتور باظ او الكرته ولا ممكن يكون فيه عيب تانى رجاء الرد سريعا لان خايف ان يكوب الموتور والكرت باظ مع العلم انى استخدم 2موتور لمحور اكس وواحد لمحور واى الموتور 4.25امبير الفولت 24


يبدو أن زيادة السرعة أدت إلى انفلات الترس المتصل بالجنزير والراكب على أكس الموتور من أكس الموتور , وبالتالي يجب أولاً التأكد من أن الترس الراكب على أكس الموتور مربوط به جيداً.


----------



## Mark 10000 (16 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر للستجابه السريعه اخى سيف الله اسلام ولكن الموتور مثبت بالترس جيدا العيب ظاهر فى ثلاث مواتير عايز اطمن هل العيب فى الموتور او الكرته او فيرس لان الماكينه شغاله كويس ولكن الموتور ضعيف جدا على خلاف العاده فهل زيادة السرعه والتحميل الزائد يتلف الكرته او الموتور[h=4]
[/h]


----------



## sinumeric (20 أبريل 2013)

يا هندسة من فضلك اعد رفع mach 3 لان اللينكات لا تعمل وشكرا


----------



## aimen1981 (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 أبريل 2013)

Mark 10000 قال:


> الف شكر للستجابه السريعه اخى سيف الله اسلام ولكن الموتور مثبت بالترس جيدا العيب ظاهر فى ثلاث مواتير عايز اطمن هل العيب فى الموتور او الكرته او فيرس لان الماكينه شغاله كويس ولكن الموتور ضعيف جدا على خلاف العاده فهل زيادة السرعه والتحميل الزائد يتلف الكرته او الموتور*
> *



من المؤكد أنه لا يتلف الموتور .. أما بخصوص الكارتة فإذا كنت تتحدث عن الدرايفر فالدرايفر به current limit يعني تضبط الحد الأقصى للأمبير وبالتالي لا يحدث فيه شيء .. أما بخصوص الإنترفيس فليس لها علاقة أبداً بزيادة التحميل


----------



## Mark 10000 (23 أبريل 2013)

الف شكرا اخى العزيز الماكينه اشتغلت كويس الله قادر ان يعوض تعبك


----------



## eng_wmw (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا استخدم برنامج الماك 3 واصنع ماكينة اربع محاور 3 محاور خطيه والمحور الرابع دورانى اريد ان اعمل نقطة بداية للمحور الدورانى home كيف ذلك مع العلم انى استخدم سينسور بروكسيميتى فى المحاور الخطية لكن فى المحور الدورانى كيف سأحدد نقطة البداية ارجو الأفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 أبريل 2013)

eng_wmw قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا استخدم برنامج الماك 3 واصنع ماكينة اربع محاور 3 محاور خطيه والمحور الرابع دورانى اريد ان اعمل نقطة بداية للمحور الدورانى home كيف ذلك مع العلم انى استخدم سينسور بروكسيميتى فى المحاور الخطية لكن فى المحور الدورانى كيف سأحدد نقطة البداية ارجو الأفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


تحديد نقطة البداية في المحور الرابع تكون بتركيب قطعة صاج معدنية في الظرف نفسه تدور معه , وفي نفس الوقت تثبيت proximity switch في نقطة ثابتة على الطاولة بجوار الظرف بحيث أن قطعة الصاج المثبتة في الظرف عند دورانها معه تأتي في نقطة معينة من الدوران تكون مقابلة تماماً للـ proximity sw فتكون بمثابة limit sw يمكن استعماله لإيقاف الظرف عند وضع معين يكون هو نقطة البداية للزاوية صفر عند الدوران.


----------



## Mark 10000 (4 مايو 2013)

كيفية عمل امر فى mack3 لاعطاء بن معين امر تشغيل مثل اوامر m codesالخاصه بموتور الحفر
مع خالص تمنيانتى بالتوفيق والتقدم ...


----------



## Mark 10000 (4 مايو 2013)

لستكمال للسوال السابق كيفية عمل امر فى mack3 لاعطاء بن معين امر تشغيل مثل اوامر m codesالخاصه بموتور الحفر(( وكيفية تشغيل وفصل هذا الامر من لوحه المفاتيح )) 
مع خالص تمنيانتى بالتوفيق والتقدم ...


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (4 مايو 2013)

Mark 10000 قال:


> لستكمال للسوال السابق كيفية عمل امر فى mack3 لاعطاء بن معين امر تشغيل مثل اوامر m codesالخاصه بموتور الحفر(( وكيفية تشغيل وفصل هذا الامر من لوحه المفاتيح ))
> مع خالص تمنيانتى بالتوفيق والتقدم ...


أخي الكريم .. المشاركة رقم 4 في هذا الموضوع بأول صفحة فيها الإجابة التفصيلية على سؤالك


----------



## Mark 10000 (5 مايو 2013)

اخى الفاضل سيف الله اسلام تحيه طيبه واتمنى لك التقدم والتوفيق فى كل ما تعمله ...
ولكن سوالى السابق لم اكن اقصد تشغيل موتور الحفر من البرنامج انا عايز استخدم امر m codاو g cod مختلف عن تشغيل موتور الحفر مثلا m12 او اى رقم اخر بحيث اكتبه فى البرنامج فينفذ الامر باضاءه اللد الموجود فى الانترفيس وكيفيه تشغيل نفس الامر من لوحة المفاتيح اختيار مفتاح معين للتشغيل والفصل من اللوحه..
وشكرا لك اخى العزيز....


----------



## Mark 10000 (6 مايو 2013)

اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام ااسف على اطالتى للاسئله ...
عندما اضغط على مفتاح go to z وبعد عمل save z فان محور z يتحرك الى اعلى اولا وهذا ضرورى ولكن سوالى عايز ارتب باقى الحركه للمحاور بمعنى اختار المحور الذى ياليه x او y .
بمعنى اخر عايز اعمل ذى save z لباقى المحاور اقول لمحور xاذهب بعد محور z ثم محور y بعد محور x.
اشكرك اخى العزيز على ما تبزله من وقت لكى تعم الفائده .


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 مايو 2013)

mark 10000 قال:


> اخى الفاضل سيف الله اسلام تحيه طيبه واتمنى لك التقدم والتوفيق فى كل ما تعمله ...
> ولكن سوالى السابق لم اكن اقصد تشغيل موتور الحفر من البرنامج انا عايز استخدم امر m codاو g cod مختلف عن تشغيل موتور الحفر مثلا m12 او اى رقم اخر بحيث اكتبه فى البرنامج فينفذ الامر باضاءه اللد الموجود فى الانترفيس وكيفيه تشغيل نفس الامر من لوحة المفاتيح اختيار مفتاح معين للتشغيل والفصل من اللوحه..
> وشكرا لك اخى العزيز....


m3 لتشغيل الموتور .. M5 لإيقافه .. أما عن تشغيل الأمر من لوحة المفاتيح فاضغط الزر f5 لتشغيل الموتور , واضغط مرة أخرى لإيقافه.


----------



## Mark 10000 (6 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل ولكنى لا اتحدث عن موتور الحفر اطلاقا 
انا اريد استخدام الماك فى تشغيل 2موتور حفر فان استخدمت m3 او mاو m5 tفى موتور طيب اذاى اشغل الموتور التانى علشان كده انا عايز اعرف امر اضعه فى g cod يقوم بتشغيل موتور الحفر الثانى فلابد من اعطاء هذا الامر من البرنامج واغلاقه من البرنامج على خلاف الموتور الاول اتمنى ان تكون عرفت قصدى وااسف على الاطاله ..وسلام لك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 مايو 2013)

Mark 10000 قال:


> اشكرك اخى الفاضل ولكنى لا اتحدث عن موتور الحفر اطلاقا
> انا اريد استخدام الماك فى تشغيل 2موتور حفر فان استخدمت m3 او mاو m5 tفى موتور طيب اذاى اشغل الموتور التانى علشان كده انا عايز اعرف امر اضعه فى g cod يقوم بتشغيل موتور الحفر الثانى فلابد من اعطاء هذا الامر من البرنامج واغلاقه من البرنامج على خلاف الموتور الاول اتمنى ان تكون عرفت قصدى وااسف على الاطاله ..وسلام لك


يمكنك تشغيل موتور حفر آخر من خلال mach3 باستعمال الأمر M7 للتشغيل و M8 للإيقاف , وهذا الأمر مخصص في الأساس لموتور الشفط ولكن يمكن استعماله للتحكم في أي موتور آخر .. ولكن عليك بتعريف رقم البين المخصص لهذا الموتور بنفس طريقة تعريف موتور الحفر الأصلي في Config > ports and pins > Spindle < Flood Mist control > Enable .. ثم تقوم بتحديد رقم البين والبورت والذي يتم التحكم فيه من خلال الأمر M7 , M8


----------



## Mark 10000 (7 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل من كل قلبى مع احترامى الجزيل لك .
جارى التنفيذ .
سوالى فى مشاركه سابقه.
اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام ااسف على اطالتى للاسئله ...
عندما اضغط على مفتاح go to z وبعد عمل save z فان محور z يتحرك الى اعلى اولا وهذا ضرورى ولكن سوالى عايز ارتب باقى الحركه للمحاور بمعنى اختار المحور الذى ياليه x او y .
بمعنى اخر عايز اعمل ذى save z لباقى المحاور اقول لمحور xاذهب بعد محور z ثم محور y بعد محور x.
اشكرك اخى العزيز على ما تبزله من وقت لكى تعم الفائده .


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 مايو 2013)

Mark 10000 قال:


> اشكرك اخى الفاضل من كل قلبى مع احترامى الجزيل لك .
> جارى التنفيذ .
> سوالى فى مشاركه سابقه.
> اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام ااسف على اطالتى للاسئله ...
> ...


محوري X,Y يتحركان بشكل منفرد يعني محور X يتحرك أولاً ثم محور Y في حالة عمل Homing فقط لا غير .. ولكن ما تتحدث عنه بخصوص الضغط على زر Goto Z فهو يتطلب تعديل الـ V basic لتعريف الأوامر المرتبطة بالضغط على هذا الزر وهذا أمر متقدم لا مجال للحديث عنه الآن ولكن ربما لاحقاً إن شاء الله عند التحدث عن لغة الـ V basic


----------



## Mark 10000 (7 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام على ردودك السريعه للاسئله .
واتمنى لك كل الخير .


----------



## Mark 10000 (7 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام على ردودك السريعه للاسئله .
كيفية ضبط مفتاح من لوحة المفاتيح يقوم بعمل تشغيل وفصل موتور الحفر الثانى والذى يرتبط بالامرى m7 و m8
واتمنى لك كل الخير .


----------



## Mark 10000 (7 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام على ردودك السريعه للاسئله .
كيفية ضبط مفتاح من لوحة المفاتيح يقوم بعمل تشغيل وفصل موتور الحفر الثانى والذى يرتبط بالامرى m7 و m8
هل هذه الخطوات صحيحه لتفعيل m7وm8
1- conifig-ports and pins- out put signals
2- نقوم باختيار out put 2 وتفعيل الانيبل ونضع رق البن مثلا 16 وport نضع 1
3- نذهب كما اشارت الى spinde setup 
. نترك المربع الصغير دون علامه فى Disable flood /miss
. نضع رقم 2 امام mist M7 output
. نضع رقم 2 امام flood M8 output
.وماذا نضع امام delay وما هو شرحها
اشكرك لهتمامك والله الموفيق.


----------



## Mark 10000 (9 مايو 2013)

اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام تحيه طيبه لك.
اتمنى ان اكون لم اثقل عليك بالاسئله فان كنت قد اتعبتك فى الاسئله فاعزرنى لان مصدر معلماتى متوقف على كل ما تقوله وتجاوبه لى وللاخوه الاعضاء فاعزرنى .
وان كان عدم الاجابه على سوالى ضيق وقتك فاتمنى من الله التوفيق لك .
وفى انتظار ردك اتركك فى رعايه الله.


----------



## Mark 10000 (9 مايو 2013)

امل ميمو قال:


> اخي متاسف اذا كنت استعجلت من امري وبارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم والنفع مافي خير لك وللامه
> 
> ​كيف لي ان اظهر قائمة ال MPG modes وما فائدتها وشكرا لمجهودك ومتاسف لكثرة اسئلتي



بعد اذن المهندس سيف الله اسلام 
اضغط على مفتاح tab فقط للظهار واخفائها
والهدف منها هو التحكم فى دوران المحاور بالموس. 
هذا كل ما اعلمه.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2013)

Mark 10000 قال:


> اشكرك اخى العزيز سيف الله اسلام على ردودك السريعه للاسئله .
> كيفية ضبط مفتاح من لوحة المفاتيح يقوم بعمل تشغيل وفصل موتور الحفر الثانى والذى يرتبط بالامرى m7 و m8
> هل هذه الخطوات صحيحه لتفعيل m7وm8
> 1- conifig-ports and pins- out put signals
> ...


لست بحاجة إلى استعمال كل من M7 , M8 يكفي واحدة منهما فقط لا غير .. أما Delay فالغرض منها هو تأخير وقت تشغيل موتور الشفط بزمن معين يتم تحديده إذا ما تم إصدار أمري M3 تشغيل موتور الحفر مع M7 لتشغيل موتور الشفط لتجنب عمل الموتورين في آن واحد مما يؤدي إلى سحب تيار كهربي كبير قد يتسبب في عمل شوشرة (noise)


----------



## Mark 10000 (9 مايو 2013)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل .
. كيفية تشغيل واطفاء الموتور الخاص بامرm7 من لوحة المفاتيح.
. لقد ادرجت فى الصفحات الاولى رسم لتشغيل موتور الحفر من خلال الماك وهذه الدائره خاصه 12 بفولت 
فالى بعض الاسئله وهى.
.ما هى قيمة الدايود المستخدم اعتقد بالامبير
.هل يوضع مقاومه على رجل الترانزسستور gateوما هى قيمتها.
.لو تم تغير الفولت الخاص بالدرايفر الى 24 فهل سوف يختلف كل من رقم الترانزسستور والدايود والمقاومه ان وجدت.


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عماد شحاتة (29 مايو 2013)

هل هذا البرنامج هو الوحيد لتشغيل المكنة وكيف اتمرن عليه بدون مكنة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2013)

تحية طيبة .
اود ان اقدم احلى الاماني للزميل سيف الله اسلام على المجهود العظيم الذي قدمه .

جزاك الله خير جزاء ودمت بألف خير.

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## foush_111 (5 يونيو 2013)

*توصبل spindel 2.2kw + vfd*

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات المهمه.
سؤالي هو . انا عندي spindel 2.2kw + vfd عايز اوصلة بالكمبيوتر واتحكم فيه من الـ mach3 ممكن توضح لي ايه المطلوب. 
وشكراً


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (10 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
تحية طيبة لدي سؤال وارجو من اللة ومن الاخوة الاعزاء الاجابة علية وهو عن كيفية ربط الجهاز المتحكم في ارتفاع شعلة البلازمة وانخفاضها اوتماتيكيان وعن الانواع المستعملة لديكم اذا امكن
شكراااااااااا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (15 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لدي سوال للاخوة الاعزاء لدي ماكنة بلازمة لاكن عند تشغيل البرنامج لا تعمل الشعلة مع العلم ان الامر موجود في البرنامج وهو بلازما اون او بلازما اووف هل هناك مكان يعرف من خلالة رلي الشعلة الرجاء الاجابة السريعة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eman Brakat (30 يوليو 2013)

سلام عليكم 
عندى مشكله مع برنامج mach3 فى انه مش بيدى الاوامر للبورده مع ان البورده بتقرا من البرنامج المرفق معها وتعطى اوامر لتشغيل الموتور .لكن لما بدى اوامر الماك بيقراها لكن مش بيدى اى اشارة للموتور ..ارجو الافادة ..شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## motoman (6 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Eman Brakat (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## Eman Brakat (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ...ونريد المزيد والتفاصيل من البرنامج


----------



## مفكر عبقرى (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عند عمل المعايره ولكنى توقفت امام تلك النافذه ولم افهم كيفيه التعامل معها واعتذر للاطاله......
وعند تنفيذ تصميم تقوم الماكينه بالسير الى الخلف ثم العوده كالتالى كيف اصلح هذا الامر 

http://im40.gulfup.com/KS5xK.jpg
وما كيفيه التعامل مع تلك النافذه
http://im41.gulfup.com/i8qlW.jpg
نرجو شرح معانى تلك النافذه ان امكن يا بشمهندس علاء وندعو لك بهدايه العقل والعلم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
http://im35.gulfup.com/h1Qy8.jpg​
تم دعوتى من قبل الاستاذ علاء الدين فى موقع القريه للمداخله لطلب الاستفسار فى هذا الموضوع واسف للاطاله......
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخ مفكر عبقري علي مجاملتك الطيبة
يوجد زميل يمكن ان يشرح لك كل خبايا mach3 بإحترافية عاليه افضل مني يمكنك قراءة ردوده في المنتدي وطرح الأسئلة عليه وأظن انه سيفيدك اكثر مني في هذه المسئلة
رابط لموضوع شرح mach3 يقدمه الزميل سيف الله إسلام بارك الله له في كل جهده وسعيه وجعلها الله له ذخرا يوم القيامة

ارجوا من الله لي ولكم جميعا التوفيق والسداد
​


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

اخوتي الاعزاء لدي سؤال وكثير ما اتعبني وكثير ما بحثت عنة ولم اجد اجابة لة وهو ان لدي محركات اي سي سيرفو وبكميات كبيرة ومن مختلف الاحجام ومختلف الانواع من 400w من الئ 15kw وانواع مثل فانوك وسيمنس لاكني لا اعرف ربطها مع الماك3 ولا اعرف ربط الانكودرمع الدرايفوهل الماك3 يدعم السيرفو عن طريق ال step و dir وكيف باللة عليكم من يعرف الاجابة اخباري ولكم كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخي


----------



## habbab.habbab (29 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لدي سؤال أرجو من اخواني ان يساعدوني فيه
في برنامج mach3 يوجد أيقونة بأسم config ويوجد بداخلها motor tuning كيف يمن كيفية عمل الحسابات الصحيحة لتعبئة هذه الاوامر كما في الصورة المرفقه وان يشرح كل ما في هذا الأمر وأتمنى لكم جزيل الشكر[ATTACH]94391[/ATTACH]


----------



## ayman ramly (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي مشكور والله
اللهم انت اعلم بي من نفسي




وانا اعلم بنفسي منهم​
اللهم اجعلني خيرا مما يحسبون



واغفر لي مالا يعلمون​
ولا تؤخذني بما يقولون
*ياريت شرح برنامج ArtCAM ولكم الشكر*​


----------



## elmohandes_prof (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا

Mustafa
Shoubra Faculty of Engineering
Mechanical Engineering Department
​The official page


----------



## ayman ramly (21 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 ديسمبر 2013)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> 
> اخوتي الاعزاء لدي سؤال وكثير ما اتعبني وكثير ما بحثت عنة ولم اجد اجابة لة وهو ان لدي محركات اي سي سيرفو وبكميات كبيرة ومن مختلف الاحجام ومختلف الانواع من 400w من الئ 15kw وانواع مثل فانوك وسيمنس لاكني لا اعرف ربطها مع الماك3 ولا اعرف ربط الانكودرمع الدرايفوهل الماك3 يدعم السيرفو عن طريق ال step و dir وكيف باللة عليكم من يعرف الاجابة اخباري ولكم كل الحب والتقدير


أولاً أود أن أعتذر عن تأخري في الردود الفترة السابقة لظروف قاهرة.

بخصوص سؤال الأخ ضياء البغدادي
نعم برنامج ماك 3 يدعم المحركات السيرفو من خلال step - dir ويمكن ربطها معه
القضية كلها تكمن في الدرايفر الخاص بالسيرفو لأنه يختلف عن الدرايفر الخاص بالاستيبر ويجب ضبطه كي يتوافق مع ماك 3


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (23 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ضهرت لدي مشكلة بل الفترة الاخيرة وهي عند ربط ماكنة البلازمة علئ كارت البريك اوت بود وبعد تشغيل البلازمة يحترق البريك اوت بورد وتتوقف المحركات عن العمل الرجاء ممن يعرف الاجابة اخباري وذللك للاهمية القصوة شكرا


----------



## الزير911 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

اعانكم الله على كل ما تحبونه ويرضاه يا جماعه مشكلتي اني اضبط الماخ بالملي ولما تتحرك الماكنه يدوي تتحرك بالملي بس لما بحمل على الماخ جي كود ويبدا في الحفر اتفاجى بان طول وعرض القطعه المشغوله مختلف عن القياسات المطلوبه اقل منها دائما افيدوني رحمكم الله


----------



## وجد سعود غنايمي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخ الكريم سيف 
بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك الرائع ونفعك الله بعلمه ونور طريقك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> ضهرت لدي مشكلة بل الفترة الاخيرة وهي عند ربط ماكنة البلازمة علئ كارت البريك اوت بود وبعد تشغيل البلازمة يحترق البريك اوت بورد وتتوقف المحركات عن العمل الرجاء ممن يعرف الاجابة اخباري وذللك للاهمية القصوة شكرا


طبعاً المشكلة معروفة لأني عانيت منها عند تصنيعي ماكينة البلازما الخاصة بي , والسبب باختصار هو الـ noise أو التشويش الذي تحدثه ماكينة البلازما عند بدء تشغيلها من جهة , وكذلك بسبب الأمبير العالي الذي تسحبه من جهة أخرى

ولكن قبل أي شيء لدي عدة أسئلة للأخ ضياء البغدادي:

أولاً : ما نوع ماكينة البلازما المستخدمة ؟؟ هل هي صيني ؟؟
ثانياً : هل نظام الإشعال يعمل بنظام High frequency ؟؟
ثالثاً : هل لديك تأريض جيد Ground بحيث قمت بتوصيل كا جزء متحرك في ماكينة البلازما به ؟؟
رابعاً : هل لوحة المفاتيح الرئيسية المغذية لماكينة البلازما تغذي ماكينة البلازما والمحركات من نفس المفتاح ؟؟
خامساً : ما هو أقصى أمبير تسحبه ماكينة البلازما ؟؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 ديسمبر 2013)

الزير911 قال:


> اعانكم الله على كل ما تحبونه ويرضاه يا جماعه مشكلتي اني اضبط الماخ بالملي ولما تتحرك الماكنه يدوي تتحرك بالملي بس لما بحمل على الماخ جي كود ويبدا في الحفر اتفاجى بان طول وعرض القطعه المشغوله مختلف عن القياسات المطلوبه اقل منها دائما افيدوني رحمكم الله


في احتمالين :
الاحتمال الأول : ممكن يكون الجي كود المحمل عندك في بدايته يبدأ بكود G20 وليس G21 والذي يحول الماكينة إلى نظام البوصة

الاحتمال الثاني : تأكد أن شاشة الضبط config > General config > initial string كما بالصورة المرفقة تخلو من كود G20


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (26 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عيكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخي العزيز اشكر لك سرعة الاجابة علئ سؤالي بارك اللة فيك وفي علمك وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك 
1_ الماكنة البلازمة هي من نوع ايساب esab واعتقد انها هاي فركونسي 
2_ لم اعمل اي ground للماكنة او البريك اوت 
3_ ماكنة البلازما تسحب 40A للفيز لانها سنكل فيز 
4_نقظة البلازما منفصلة عن نقطة الكارتات
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان اخوك ضياء البغدادي


----------



## dilsheernet (11 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي سيف بارك الله بك 
عندي ماكينة محور y به حوالي ميلي فضاوة اي لما احدد نقطة واعمل تصفير للمحور y وبعدين ابعد المحور لبعيد واعطيه امر goto ziro ما بيرجع لنفس النقطة في فرق ميلي وبعرف الخلل ميكانيكي ...... بس في عن قريق البرنامج حل المشكلة النو حل المشكلة الميكانيكية حالية غير مقدور عليها 

ارجو افادتي لحاجتي بها


----------



## hamadalla31 (10 فبراير 2014)

الأخوة الكرام ... اخي الحبيب سيف الله إسلام ... ادامك الله بكل خير وبارك لك في جهدك ووقتك ومالك وولدك
قمت بعمل ماكينة CNC صغيرة وقابلتني مشكلة حين قمت بضبط set steps per unit
​تنخفض سرعة الماكينة بصورة كبيرة جدا مع ضبط المسافات بصور جيده
فكيف ازيد من سرعة الماكينة مع الحفاظ علي دقة مقاييس الشغلة
بارك الله لكم جميعا


----------



## abdulhadias (10 فبراير 2014)

السلام عيكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته
اخي العزيز اشكر لك سرعة الاجابة بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك :28:


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (13 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لدي سوال يتعلق ب محركات ac servo motor هل ب الامكان تغير الانكودر الانكريمنت الا الابسلوت وهل ب الامكان تشغيل اي محرك ac servo باي درايف شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## midomessi (4 مارس 2014)

*مشكلة فى ظبط الهوم على الماك3*

السلام عليكم 
انا عندى سؤال فى الماك 3 كنت عايز اخلى مفاتيح الهوم لل3 محاور على pin واحدة فى الماك 3 واخلى مفاتيح الليميت والطوارىء على pin تانية 
بس كنت عايز افهم ازاى لو خليت ال3 مفاتيح بتوع الهوم للمحاور ال3 هيشتغلوا وهما على pin واحدة ؟
ياريت حد يرد عليا ضرور عشان انا بعمل مشروع تخرج والمشكلة دى هى اللى واقفة معايا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (20 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوتي العزاء ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لدي سوال يتعلق بربط ازرار خارجية للتحكم بل المحاور الثلاثة xyz 
مع الامثلة 
شاكرين حسن تعاملكم


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (30 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اخواني الاعزاء لدي سؤال يتعلق بسرعة محركات الستيبر عندما ازيد من سرعة المحركات تقف وتبداء باصداراصوات علما ان الدرايف هو من نوع 
am882h ومحركات الستيبر nema34 ارجوممن لدية الحل بزيادة السرعة اجابتي بسرعة للاهمية القصوة 
شكرا


----------



## طه ابوعرب (6 مايو 2014)

لابد من ضبط دقه الماكينه اولا ويوجد في mach 3 ضبط اتوماتك ان تعطيه البعد ثم تقيس المسافة التي تم تنفيذها ثم اعطائها له فيضبط دقته بنفسه هذا للاخ الزبير911


----------



## en salah (28 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس


----------



## nasirteta16 (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (15 يونيو 2014)

hamadalla31 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام ... اخي الحبيب سيف الله إسلام ... ادامك الله بكل خير وبارك لك في جهدك ووقتك ومالك وولدك
> قمت بعمل ماكينة CNC صغيرة وقابلتني مشكلة حين قمت بضبط set steps per unit
> مشاهدة المرفق 96634​تنخفض سرعة الماكينة بصورة كبيرة جدا مع ضبط المسافات بصور جيده
> فكيف ازيد من سرعة الماكينة مع الحفاظ علي دقة مقاييس الشغلة
> بارك الله لكم جميعا


السلام عليكم
أعتذر عن تأخري لظروف الوقت والعمل

أرجو يا أخي أن تعلمني بنسبة التخفيض التي تستعملها سواء كانت تروس أو طنابير أو ball screw أولاً.
وكذلك ما إذا كنت تستعمل micro stepping من خلال الدرايفر , وعلى أي نسبة تم ضبطه ؟؟


----------



## خالد ابو ادهم (17 يونيو 2014)

اكثر من رائع شكرا لكم


----------



## علاء الراوي (18 يونيو 2014)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي العزاء ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> لدي سوال يتعلق بربط ازرار خارجية للتحكم بل المحاور الثلاثة xyz
> مع الامثلة
> شاكرين حسن تعاملكم



الاخ ضياء الامر بسيط جدا اذهب الى config -pot &pin-input signa- اختار jog++ x و jog-- x وادخل رقم البن الذي تربط السويج عليه مع القطب - او + 5 فولت وهكذا للمحاور البقية ويمكن اضافة بورت ثاني للكومبيوتر لزيادة عدد البنات للادخال


----------



## ali22 (29 يونيو 2014)

*السلام عليكم
اخي اسلام يعطيك العافية ، لدي بعض الاستفسارت بخصوص الماك3 ، وها انا اضعها هنا في الموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع كما طلبت مني ، فجزاك الله الف خير .


الاستفسار الاول :
في كثير من الاحيان يظهر الماك رسالة safe z turned off ignoring safe z move** ، كيف يمكن تفادي هذه المشكلة ، لانها تؤدي الى اصتطدام محور **z** بالـ limit switch ?

الاستفسار الثاني :
قرأت في بداية الموضوع عندما نضبط نقطة الصفر للشغلة ، يجب ان تكون نفسها على الرسمة في الماك اليس كذلك ؟ كيف يمكن ان اعرف نقطة صفر الرسمة على الماك ؟

الاستفسار الثالث :
كيف لنا ان نضبط الخطوة للماكينة ، لانه لدي مشكلة عندما اقوم برسم مربع تقوم الماكينة برسمه مستطيل والدائرة تخرج بشكل بيضاوي ، فكيف يمكن ان اضبط الخطوة بشكل صحيح ، وهل يجب ان تكون قيمة الخطوة للمحور y** مطابقة للمحور **x** ؟ وكيف لنا تفادي مشكلة بطء حركة الماكينة عندما نعمل لها **Referencing* * في حال كان ضبط الخطوة على قيمة صغيرة ؟ مع مراعاة ان الـ **speed** في خانة homing/limits موضوعة 100% .


الاستفسار الرابع : 
قرأت في الموضوع انه في بداية ضبط نقطة الصفر للشغلة يجب عمل Referencing** لتصبح جميع المحاور اصفار ، اليس كذلك ؟
المشكلة عندي انها لا تصبح اصفار مع انها مضبوطة على اصفار في خانة home off** ومفعل الـ **auto zero** ، ولكن في حالة الضغط على زر **machine coords** يصبح باللون الاحمر وتكون جميع المحاور صفر ( اليس الـ **machine coords** هو نقطة اصل الشغلة ، لماذا هو الذي يصبح اصفار عند عمل **Referencing** وليس الشاشة الاساسية للمحاور دون الضغط على machine croods ؟ ارجوا ان تكون قد فهمت ما اقصد .
وعندي مشكلة اخرى وهي انه عند الانتقال الى صفحة الـ offsets** وتكون القيم صفر عند نقطة الهوم واقوم بعمل **jogging** واقوم بالضغط على ازرار * *X-zero , Y-zero , Z-zero** تتحول القيم الى اصفار وتنتقل القيم السابقة الى الخانة المقابلة لكنها لا تتحول الى قيمة سالبة ؟(هل يجب ان تكون اشارة السالب موجودة ام انك تقصد في شرحك السابق ان القيم تكون في الخانة الاولى موجبة وحين تنتقل الى الجهة المقابلة تختفي اشارة الموجب فتكون في هذه الحالة سالبة دون ظهور اشارة السالب ) ؟

الاستفسار الخامس :
عندما اريد ادخال مساحة الطاولة للماك في خانة soft min و soft max ، يجب ان اقوم بتحريك المحور من نقطة الصفر الى الجهة المقابلة حتى النهاية ، ما اود معرفته هل ادخل القيمة التي تظهر في شاشة البرنامج ام اقوم بقياس المسافة بأداة القياس ( متر ) ومن ثم ادخلها الى الماك بحسب وحدة القياس التي ضبط عليها البرنامج ؟


اسف على الاسئلة الكثيرة ، والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية . 

*


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (4 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة رمضان كريم علئ الامة الاسلامية اعادة الله عليكم بالف خير
اخوتي الاعزاء لدي ماكنة بلازما تحتوي علئ جهازthc الخاص بل صعود ونزول الشعلة لاكنة لا يعمل بصورة صحيحة فعندما يلامس الشغلة لا يصعد لاكنة يدور كيفما اتفق علما اني قمت باجراء التعاريف الازمة في mach3 واعطاة ارقام البن الصحيحة علما ان نوع جهاز thc proma الرجاء اخوتي الاعزاء ممن لدية الجواب ابلاغي باسرع وقت شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## أشرف إسماعيل (8 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (16 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
لدي سوال يتعلق ب اعدادات جهاز thc control ارجو ممن لدية هذة الاعدادت ان يوافينا بل الاجابة 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmo1170 (18 يوليو 2014)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ahmo1170 (18 يوليو 2014)

موضوع مهم للتقدم وملاحقه العالم الخارجى


----------



## pasha0 (1 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن اى حد من الاعضاء يرفع ملف الشرح عشان الربط مش شغال


----------



## احمد ابو شيماء (9 أغسطس 2014)

*استفسار*

نتيجة وجودي في تركيا اضطررت للعمل على ماكينة cnc حفر على الخشب أريد معرفة كيفية تحويل رسمة ثنائي على الاوتوكاد إلى ثلاثي على ماكينة cnc في برنامج ماك 3 ...
أرجو أن يكون الشرح بالتفصيل و لكم جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## احمد ابو شيماء (17 أغسطس 2014)

الأخ سيف الله اسلام 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أرجو من الله أن يديم عليكم تقدمكم و يفتح السبل الواسعة أمام بصيرتكم ...
أخي العزيز اطلعت بعناية على موضوعكم القيم (تفصيلات دقيقة على برنامج ماك 3 ) و استفدت منه كثيراً و بارك الله في جهودكم و لكنيي أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على معلومات كافية لتحويل رسمة مرسومة على برنامج الاوتوكاد إلى برنامج ماك3 و (ماكينة cnc حفر على الخشب)


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (28 سبتمبر 2014)

احمد ابو شيماء قال:


> الأخ سيف الله اسلام
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أرجو من الله أن يديم عليكم تقدمكم و يفتح السبل الواسعة أمام بصيرتكم ...
> أخي العزيز اطلعت بعناية على موضوعكم القيم (تفصيلات دقيقة على برنامج ماك 3 ) و استفدت منه كثيراً و بارك الله في جهودكم و لكنيي أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على معلومات كافية لتحويل رسمة مرسومة على برنامج الاوتوكاد إلى برنامج ماك3 و (ماكينة cnc حفر على الخشب)


هناك برامج CAM متخصصة في هذا الأمر مثل برنامج ArtCam و VcarvePro و غيرها .. وهي تختلف عن برنامج ماك 3


----------



## hussien95 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ماشاء الله عليك أخي سيف الله على هذا الموضوع الجبار وبصراحة تعلمت الكثير منه,جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## karlos 13 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدا فارجو التوفيق لي و لكم 
اما فيما يخص سؤال الأخ ابو شيماء انه يمكن تحويل الرسم من اوتوكاد الى ارتكام بصيغ exporterSTL و يكون الرسم ذو ثلاث ابعاد ثم تقوم بتحويله الى جي كود في ارتكام


----------



## karlos 13 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

احمد ابو شيماء قال:


> نتيجة وجودي في تركيا اضطررت للعمل على ماكينة cnc حفر على الخشب أريد معرفة كيفية تحويل رسمة ثنائي على الاوتوكاد إلى ثلاثي على ماكينة cnc في برنامج ماك 3 ...
> أرجو أن يكون الشرح بالتفصيل و لكم جزيل الشكر ..



لسلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدا فارجو التوفيق لي و لكم 
اما فيما يخص سؤال الأخ ابو شيماء انه يمكن تحويل الرسم من اوتوكاد الى ارتكام بصيغ exporterSTL و يكون الرسم ذو ثلاث ابعاد ثم تقوم بتحويله الى جي كود في ارتكام


----------



## karlos 13 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن ملاحضة
انت بتقول استخدمm7 لتشغيل وm8 للآيقاف مع ان يمكنه استخدامm8اوm7 لتشغيل وm9 استخدام الأمر لأقاف كليهما
لأن ماك3 يستخدمm8/m7 لتشغيل وm9 للآقاف
هذه الملاحضة على ردك في الصفحة 44


----------



## karlos 13 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
هذه الدارة قمت بتجريبها وهي فعالة لغاية التعلم و التجاربو هي فعالة مع برنامج ماك 3
و بسيطة المكونات و التركيب 
هذا الرد للأخ *بصفحة 42 amadoz*


----------



## karlos 13 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

هذا الرد للأخ *بصفحة 42 amadoz*


----------



## karlos 13 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

هذا الرد للأخ *بصفحة 42 amadoz*
و اسف على هذه اللخبطة لأني ماعرف كيفية اضافة عدة صور في رد واحد


----------



## karlos 13 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الرد هو على سؤال الأخ *maher_guizeni* في الصفحة 15
هل يمكنك توضيح كيفية تحديد أماكن و المسافة بين الثقوب بإستعمال الmach3
هو في برنامج لازم تضيفو لماك3 يسمىMach3 wabcam Plugin Kamera
و هو برنامج مجاني يمكنك تنزل على النت اما طريقة عملو فأرجو اتباع الرابط
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP8oFqAPOLI
اما عن رابط تنزيل Mach3 wabcam Plugin Kamera فهو
http://www.kd-dietz.com/klausphp/pages/ger/plugins/webcam/changelog/wcam_changelog.html#


----------



## karlos 13 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

maher_guizeni قال:


> :11:
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي الكريم سيف الله إسلام أرجو المعذرة
> أردت صنع ماكينة صغيرة الحجم مثل التي في هذا الرابط
> ...



هو في برنامج لازم تضيفو لماك3 يسمىMach3 wabcam Plugin Kamera
و هو برنامج مجاني يمكنك تنزل على النت اما طريقة عملو فأرجو اتباع الرابط​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP8oFqAPOLI
اما عن رابط تنزيل Mach3 wabcam Plugin Kamera فهو​http://www.kd-dietz.com/klausphp/pages/ger/plugins/webcam/changelog/wcam_changelog.html#


----------



## tarek shata (7 أكتوبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن ملاحضة
> انت بتقول استخدمm7 لتشغيل وm8 للآيقاف مع ان يمكنه استخدامm8اوm7 لتشغيل وm9 استخدام الأمر لأقاف كليهما
> لأن ماك3 يستخدمm8/m7 لتشغيل وm9مشاهدة المرفق 102667 للآقاف
> هذه الملاحضة على ردك في الصفحة 44


 
الاخ karlos 13 سلام اللة عليك ورحمتة 
شكرا لك على الرد على بعض الزملاء ولى استفسار لوسمحت بالنسبة (m7) كما فى الصورة1053543800_1409782460.JPG =تفعل (pin numper 16 (m7 
(pin numper 17 (m8
والخرج تمام ولاكن عندما اكتب كود m9 لابقاف كليهما لا يتم ذالك 
كيف افعل m9 شكرالك 
والشكر ايضا لاخينا سيف الاسلام


----------



## tarek shata (7 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek shata قال:


> الاخ karlos 13 سلام اللة عليك ورحمتة
> شكرا لك على الرد على بعض الزملاء ولى استفسار لوسمحت بالنسبة (m7) كما فى الصورة1053543800_1409782460.JPG =تفعل (pin numper 16 (m7
> (pin numper 17 (m8
> والخرج تمام ولاكن عندما اكتب كود m9 لابقاف كليهما لا يتم ذالك
> ...


شكرا واسف لانى لم ارى الصور التى فى الردود الاخرى وقد تمت بنجاح على نموزج الماكينة التى اجمعها


----------



## karlos 13 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

tarek shata قال:


> شكرا واسف لانى لم ارى الصور التى فى الردود الاخرى وقد تمت بنجاح على نموزج الماكينة التى اجمعها



السلام عليكم 
اخي الصورة الي انت حطيتها هنا1053543800_1409782460.JPG هي عبارة عن دريفر لمحو من الحاور الثلاثة اما عن كلمةclock فهيstep و dir هي dirفي ماك3
اما عنm7/m8 فاذا كان يعطوك اشارات خروج فلابد انm9 توقفهم عن العمل والا اتأكد ان عندك مشكلة في ماك 3
اما عن دارة التحكم او الخروج فأنا افضل استخدام هذا النوع من الدارات الجاهز او اقوم بتصنعها بنفسي لأنها تحتوي على عنصر حماية ضوئي
لجهاز الكمبيوتر


----------



## karlos 13 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الصورة الي انت حطيتها هنا1053543800_1409782460.JPG هي عبارة عن دريفر لمحو من الحاور الثلاثة اما عن كلمةclock فهيstep و dir هي dirفي ماك3
> اما عنm7/m8 فاذا كان يعطوك اشارات خروج فلابد انm9 توقفهم عن العمل والا اتأكد ان عندك مشكلة في ماك 3
> اما عن دارة التحكم او الخروج فأنا افضل استخدام هذا النوع من الدارات الجاهز او اقوم بتصنعها بنفسي لأنها تحتوي على عنصر حماية ضوئي
> ...



[


----------



## karlos 13 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

احمد ابو شيماء قال:


> الأخ سيف الله اسلام
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أرجو من الله أن يديم عليكم تقدمكم و يفتح السبل الواسعة أمام بصيرتكم ...
> أخي العزيز اطلعت بعناية على موضوعكم القيم (تفصيلات دقيقة على برنامج ماك 3 ) و استفدت منه كثيراً و بارك الله في جهودكم و لكنيي أريد معرفة كيفية الحصول على معلومات كافية لتحويل رسمة مرسومة على برنامج الاوتوكاد إلى برنامج ماك3 و (ماكينة cnc حفر على الخشب)


السلام عليكم 
اخي يجب ان تعرف ان الماك برنامج تحكم وليس برنامج رسم
مع انه يمكنك رسم بعض الآشكال البسيطو في الماك 3 ليس الا
اما اذا كنت من مستعملي اتوكاد بشكل جيد خاصة في الرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد فانه يمكنك تحويلها الى الأرتكام ثم الا ماك3 و ارجو ان تفيدك هذه الروابط في حل مشكلتك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7L5E_oS2Qw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAXQ2hoo8w4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS_gySV03FU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcqUulTnrRQ
اخي يجب عليك استخدام اوتوكاد 2010 او اكثر لأن اتوكاد 2009 أو اقل لايمكنهم تصدير رسم ثلاثي ابعادبصيغةSTL مركب او متعدد اي متكون من اكثر من جزء


----------



## karlos 13 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اريد طرح موضوع لم الاحظ اي بحوث او افكار طرحت عنه في هذا المنتدى الا و هو التغييرالألي لأدوات الحفر
عن طريق امر m6
فأرجو من الأخوة لنال اعجبهم الموضوع نبدأ بالبحث فيه
و كذالك ادولت التحكم في المك 3 عن بعد و التي تلعب دور في تسهيل التحكم في الات الحفر الروتر
الكبيرة الحجم نسبيا


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (13 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخواني الاعزاء لدي ماكنة بلازما ولدي سوائل يتعلق بوضع البليت اذا كان مائل او غير مستقيم هل بل الامكان تحديد نقاط ثلاث او اربعة من غير الحاجة الئ تعديل البليت شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## yasseryossryy (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*الدرايف اضاء اليد الاحمر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية الى كل من شارك فى هذا العمل الرائع وتحية خاصة للاستاذ سيف الاسلام على هذا المجهود ارائع الذى سوف يكون له ثروة من الاجر العظيم عند الله فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ،
فقد قمت بعمل ماكينة والحمد لله انتهيت من الجزئ الميكانيكى وبقى الجزئ الالكترونى حيث قمت بشراء الدريفرات من رام بباب اللوق والنترفيس وقمت بضبط الاعدادات فى برنامج الماك كما هوه بالداتا شيت لكل من الدريف والانترفيس فوجدت الاتى:-
1- طريقة دوران المحرك غير مستقرة بمعنى انه عند الضغط على السهم يمين يرتعش الاكس يمينا ويسار ثم يبدا فى الدوران باستقرار ولكن فى الاتجاه العشوائى مرة فى الاتجاه اليمين ومرة فى الاتجاه اليسار وذالك بعد لحظة الارتعاش
2- يوجد فى الدرايف عدد 2 ليد واحد اخضر والثانى احمر . فماذا يعنى عندما يضئ اليد الاحمر علشان انا قلق بشأن هذا اليد الاحمر حيث لم يضئ قبل ذالك وبعد اضاءة هذا اليد الاحمر لم يكون هناك تحكم بالموتور فارجوا الاجابة على هاتين المشكلتين وهل المشكلة رقم واحد تتعلق بضبط التيونينج للموتور ام ماذا ؟
وهل المشكله رقم 2 تعنى ان الدريف احترق ام ماذا ؟ 
ارجوا الهتمام ولكم كل التقدير والاحترام اخوكم فى لله ياسر يسرى


----------



## karlos 13 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

طهيري قال:


> الي كل الاخوى الكرام و خاصة الى الاخ سيف الله اسلام شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم في مجال السي ان سي
> انا من مستعملي الجدد لبرنامج مخ3 الرائع في التحكم و السيطرة وضبط الالة
> ولدي سؤل لكم
> هو ان البرنامج حسب معرفتي يمكن ان يخرج او يستقبل المعلومات من عدة مخارج متوازية كا
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخي الصورة المرفقة توضح شو لازم تعمل و ارجو لك التوفيق
لأن المخرج المتوازي الي تركب لا يأخذ رقمport1 او رقمport2 فيجب اعادة تسميته حسب الحاجة لأن هذا المشكل وقعت فيه من قبل 
بالتوفيق


----------



## yasseryossryy (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ماذا يعنى اضاءة اليد الاحمر فى الدريف وعند تغير الدريف على نفس الاعدادات لا يضيئ ولكن يضئ اليد الاخضر ويصبح كل شئ تمام ... هل يعنى ذالك ان الدريف احترق الذى يضئ اليد الاحمر ارجوا الافادة يا اصحاب العلم ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد مجدى رشدى (22 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جدا على مجهودك سيف


----------



## karlos 13 (22 أكتوبر 2014)

النمر المسيف قال:


> نرجو من الاخوه الاعضاء افادتنا فى حساب motor tunning فى البرنامج حيث اننا لدينا موتور (33km-k711-05) وحساب ال step per وكافه المتطلبات لتشغيل الموتور.............. واشكر الاستاذ سيف على سرعه الرد


 
ارجو انك تزور هذا الرابط و ستجد الاجابة على سؤالك

www.mach3fr.com/V2/


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 أكتوبر 2014)

yasseryossryy قال:


> ماذا يعنى اضاءة اليد الاحمر فى الدريف وعند تغير الدريف على نفس الاعدادات لا يضيئ ولكن يضئ اليد الاخضر ويصبح كل شئ تمام ... هل يعنى ذالك ان الدريف احترق الذى يضئ اليد الاحمر ارجوا الافادة يا اصحاب العلم ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


نعم توجد مشكلة بالدرايف تستوجب تغييره


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 أكتوبر 2014)

yasseryossryy قال:


> ا
> 1- طريقة دوران المحرك غير مستقرة بمعنى انه عند الضغط على السهم يمين يرتعش الاكس يمينا ويسار ثم يبدا فى الدوران باستقرار ولكن فى الاتجاه العشوائى مرة فى الاتجاه اليمين ومرة فى الاتجاه اليسار وذالك بعد لحظة الارتعاش


دوران المحرك بطريقة عشوائية أو باهتزاز يعني واحدة من اثنتين:

إما أحد الأسلاك الأربعة بين الدرايفر والموتور مقطوعة.

وإما أنك بحاجة إلى إعادة ترتيب الأسلاك الواصلة للموتور بطريقة أخرى , وهي أن تقوم بعكس أي طرفين a+, a- .. أو b+ , b-


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 أكتوبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد طرح موضوع لم الاحظ اي بحوث او افكار طرحت عنه في هذا المنتدى الا و هو التغييرالألي لأدوات الحفر
> عن طريق امر m6
> فأرجو من الأخوة لنال اعجبهم الموضوع نبدأ بالبحث فيه
> ...


هذا موضوع ممتاز , واستعمال الأمر m6 له طرق كثيرة تتوقف على الماكينة ما إذا كانت بها atc يعني تغيير البنط أوتوماتيكياً أم أنها ماكينة عادية.

وكل نوع منه يتطلب عمل برناج vb وفقاً لمقاسات الماكينة وأماكن وجود بنط الحفر بها.


----------



## karlos 13 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> هذا موضوع ممتاز , واستعمال الأمر m6 له طرق كثيرة تتوقف على الماكينة ما إذا كانت بها atc يعني تغيير البنط أوتوماتيكياً أم أنها ماكينة عادية.
> 
> وكل نوع منه يتطلب عمل برناج vb وفقاً لمقاسات الماكينة وأماكن وجود بنط الحفر بها.



السلام عليكم 
او شىء اشكرك اخ سيف على الرد 
واما ثانيا فارجو ان نتعاون و نتعلم طريقة كتابة هذا البرنامج


----------



## fayezbotros (31 أكتوبر 2014)

llمشكور لي المجهود الرائع اخي الكريم


----------



## karlos 13 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليك 
عندي سؤال و ارجو من الاخوة المساعدة 
ابحث عن برنامج رسم خاص ب البلازما lantek expert cut


----------



## karlos 13 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ماهرنت قال:


> *سؤالي كيف اجعل برنامج Mach-3 يتحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف البلازما عند القطع؟ مع العلم أن **رأس بلازما يدوي عادية بلا أية إضافات ولا تجهيزات وcnc يجب تحميل ملف nc في ريموت كترل وشكرا *


 السلام عليكم هدا الموضوع قد اجاب عليه الأخ سيف اسلام بحيث يتم اعطاءالمحورz قيمة صغرا و كبرى بحيث تكون الأولى لتشغيل و الثانية للايقاف وهي طريقة جيدة لكن انا اقترح استخدام برامج مخصصة للبلازما مثل sheetcam لأنها تستخدم اوامر ماك3 لتشغيل و ايقاف M3 لتشغيل و M5لأقافو و برنامج جيد و مجرب http://www.sheetcam.com/downloads


----------



## النمرالقولاذي (15 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة لي اتمنى ان اجد اجابه 
مشروع تخرجي ماكينة cnc 
صممت السواقات الخاصه بقيادة المحرك الخطوي وهي عباره عن 
دائره للمتكاملتين l298 & l297 
قمت بربط المحرك الخطوي وعمل تمام على برنامج الماك3 ودار المحرك 
بدقه متناهيه لاكن لم تكتمل الفرحة وذالك لضهور مشكلة الا وهي السخونه 
الشديده المتكونة في المحرك وفي المتكاملة l298 
بعد البحث والمساعده من الاخ علاء الدين في القرية الالكترونية وقراءت الداتاشيت
اكتشفت ان المتكاملة l297 
مشكلتها لاتفصل التيار عند الخطوه الاخيره للتوضيح عند توقف المحرك يحصل هنالك 
كبح اي عند ايقاف المحرك لايدورباليد بسبب التيار المحتبس بداخل الملف صاحب الخطوة الاخيره 
اكتشفت ان هنالك بين يسمى انيبل وضيفته عند ايصاله الى الارضي يفصل التيار وعند 
ايصاله في الطرف الموجب يعطي تيار بحيث يعمل المحرك 
ماعرفته ان الدائره التي صممتها يجب ان يدخل اليها 3 مداخل من منفذ الطابعه وهي 
المنفذ الاول الخاص بالاتجاه والمنفذ الثاني الخاص بالنبضات والمدخل الثالث وضيفته 
اذا واحد فيوجد تيار واذا صفر فلا يوجد تيار وهو المشكله الحقيقية الخط انيبل 
عند البحث وجدت ان برنامج kcam 
يوفر هذه الخدمه حيث يقوم باعطاء اشاره للانيبل او نبضات مع الخطوات وبذالك لا يسبب 
كبح او تولد حراره في المحرك عند التوقف او احتباس التيار داخل الملف كلها نفس المعنى
ههه هذه كانت المقدمه 
السووال هوه هل ان الماك3 يوفر هذه الخدمة والتي اقصدها تعامله مع الانيبل الذي وضيفته 
لايسبب كبح في المحرك عند التوقف 
انا تجاوزت المشكله لاكن اعتبره حل غبي هذا فيديو يوضح ما قلت 
youtube.com/watch?v=zqQ-cvQSSFY 
الرجاء مشاهدته بالدقه العالية لفهم المشكلة بوضوح 
تحياتي
قمت بنسخ الموضوع لاني لايمكنني ان اضع رابط للموضوع ارجو الاجابه من الاخ سيف الله 
هل يجب علي استخدام برنامج kcam بدل mach3 
لمشاهدة الفيديو ضيف www لان شروط الموقع لاتسمح بوضع روابط الا بعد مرور خمسة ايام 
دمتم بخير


----------



## karlos 13 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

النمرالقولاذي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه اول مشاركة لي اتمنى ان اجد اجابه
> مشروع تخرجي ماكينة cnc
> صممت السواقات الخاصه بقيادة المحرك الخطوي وهي عباره عن
> ...


السلام عليكم 
*لا*يجب عليك استبدال الماك3 لانوا يحوي على خاصية انابل
هو يعطيك الاشارة بالموجب
و اذا اردة الاشارة باسالب فيجب استخدام وسيط مثل pc817


----------



## النمرالقولاذي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> *لا*يجب عليك استبدال الماك3 لانوا يحوي على خاصية انابلمشاهدة المرفق 103706
> هو يعطيك الاشارة بالموجب
> و اذا اردة الاشارة باسالب فيجب استخدام وسيط مثل pc817


السلام عليكم 
في مايخص قطب الاشارة فواضح لاكن اخي كيف اجعل البرنامج يتحكم بالانيبل بحيث يعطي اشاره عند ما يخرج نبضات ويعطي صفر عندما يقف البرنامج عن النبضات حتى لايبقي المحرك شغال في حالة توقفه اذا امكن شرح مختصر 
شكرا على حسن الاهتمام


----------



## karlos 13 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

النمرالقولاذي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في مايخص قطب الاشارة فواضح لاكن اخي كيف اجعل البرنامج يتحكم بالانيبل بحيث يعطي اشاره عند ما يخرج نبضات ويعطي صفر عندما يقف البرنامج عن النبضات حتى لايبقي المحرك شغال في حالة توقفه اذا امكن شرح مختصر
> شكرا على حسن الاهتمام


 [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اخي اسف لأني ما فهمت السؤال لأن الأنبل في ماك 3 بيشتغل مع Reset[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اما اذا اردت انك تشغل الأنبل مع كل نبض قيادة فأنا اقترح عليك انك تربط انابل كل محور مع نبض القيادة الخاص بيه 
الصورة المرفقة بها رسم توضيحي وليس رسم عمل و ارجو لك التوفيق

[/FONT]​


----------



## النمرالقولاذي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي كارلوس 
لاكن جربت هذه الطريقة ولم تنفع مع كثير من المحاولات القريبه ايضا فعلت ولاكن لم تنفع الحل الوحيد الان اما اضافة بيك او استخدام برنامج كي كام اخي الفكره بالضبط مثل مافهمت نفس الصوره التي عملتها 
من المفترض اذا اعطى الحاسب نبضه الى مدخل النبضات للادرايفر كان يكون زمن النبضه ثانية على سبيل المثال يجب ان يكون زمن الانيبل خمس ثواني او اكثر لضمان النبضه وعدم ضياعها وبالتالي خلل في العمل 
اما بالنسبة لتفعيل الانيبل عند الريست فهذا لاينفع مع l297 لان اذا افترضنا ان العمل ياخذ وقت ساعه متواصله فاكيد ان المحركات سوف تتلف وبالاخص المحرك الخاص بالمحور z لانه اقل محور بالدوران انا وصلت الى حل مبداءي لاكن اعتبره حل غبي انضر الى الفيديو صورته ونزلته على اليوتيوب يوضح الحل الذي وصلت اليه وانشاء الله خير بكل الاحوال 
اشكرك اخي على حسن اهتمامك


----------



## النمرالقولاذي (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مع هذه الدائرة التي صنعتها تتلائم l297 مع mach3 لان l297 مصصمه لتعمل مع برنامج مثل kcam بحيث يتحكم بالانيبل -
لا اعلم كيف اضيف الصورة لان الموقع لايسمح لي باضافة الروابط الا بعد ٤ ايام لاني امس سجلت في الموقع


----------



## karlos 13 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

النمرالقولاذي قال:


> مع هذه الدائرة التي صنعتها تتلائم l297 مع mach3 لان l297 مصصمه لتعمل مع برنامج مثل kcam بحيث يتحكم بالانيبل -
> لا اعلم كيف اضيف الصورة لان الموقع لايسمح لي باضافة الروابط الا بعد ٤ ايام لاني امس سجلت في الموقع


السلام عليكم 
اخي انت متأكد ان المشكلة في انابل لأني انا جربت صناعة دريفروl297+uln2003وجدة مشكل السخونة المفرطة فيl297 مع ان ليس له علاقة مباشرة مع المحرك


----------



## النمرالقولاذي (18 نوفمبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي انت متأكد ان المشكلة في انابل لأني انا جربت صناعة دريفروl297+uln2003وجدة مشكل السخونة المفرطة فيl297مشاهدة المرفق 103747 مع ان ليس له علاقة مباشرة مع المحرك


نعم اخي كارلوس ربطت الدائرة هكذا بالضبط لاكن عند فحصها لايدور المحرك وهنالك صوت خفيف يشبه صوت الذبابه في المحرك هههه انا استخدمة l298 بدل 2003 ان سبب السخونه هي بسبب ان المتكاملة l297 عند اخر نبضه تبقي مخارجها شغاله واتصور تعرف هذه الحالة جربها في برنامج بروتيوس الشركة المصنعه وضعو حل من خلال اضافة دخل وهوه الانيبل 
حيث عندما يكون الانيبل متصل بالارضي المتكاملة لاتخرج نبضات وبذالك المحرك سوف لم يكون عليه حمل عند التوقف اما عندما يكون الانيبل فعال اي يكون موجب فان المتكامله تخرج جهد الى المحرك ويدور مع النبضات طبيعي 
الان كيف نقوم بتوصيل الانيبل مع الارضي عند التوقف وكيف نجعله موجب عند الحركة اي عند اعطاء المتكاملة نبضات بالمناسبة اخي كارلوس انا طبقت ماموجود بالصوره بالضبط قبل فتره على برنامج الابروتيوس علمت الدائرة طبيعي لاكن عند تقطييقها على ارض الواقع لم اسمع سوى صوت ذبابه ههه 
اشكرك اخي فانا اتعبتك معي


----------



## karlos 13 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

النمرالقولاذي قال:


> نعم اخي كارلوس ربطت الدائرة هكذا بالضبط لاكن عند فحصها لايدور المحرك وهنالك صوت خفيف يشبه صوت الذبابه في المحرك هههه انا استخدمة l298 بدل 2003 ان سبب السخونه هي بسبب ان المتكاملة l297 عند اخر نبضه تبقي مخارجها شغاله واتصور تعرف هذه الحالة جربها في برنامج بروتيوس الشركة المصنعه وضعو حل من خلال اضافة دخل وهوه الانيبل
> حيث عندما يكون الانيبل متصل بالارضي المتكاملة لاتخرج نبضات وبذالك المحرك سوف لم يكون عليه حمل عند التوقف اما عندما يكون الانيبل فعال اي يكون موجب فان المتكامله تخرج جهد الى المحرك ويدور مع النبضات طبيعي
> الان كيف نقوم بتوصيل الانيبل مع الارضي عند التوقف وكيف نجعله موجب عند الحركة اي عند اعطاء المتكاملة نبضات بالمناسبة اخي كارلوس انا طبقت ماموجود بالصوره بالضبط قبل فتره على برنامج الابروتيوس علمت الدائرة طبيعي لاكن عند تقطييقها على ارض الواقع لم اسمع سوى صوت ذبابه ههه
> اشكرك اخي فانا اتعبتك معي


السلام عليكم 
اخي انا لما وجدة مشكل السخونة تخليت عن المشروع لكن سأحاول البحث معك عن حل لنستفيد كلنا 
اما فيما يخصالدائرة التي بصورة و عدم استجابة المحرك و صوت الذبابة فراجع لحتمالين 
اما عدم ترتيب الأسلاك
او عدم اتصال ارضي الحاسب و ارضي وحدة التغذية التي تستخدمها


----------



## karlos 13 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> برنامج الآرت كام لا يستطيع تشغيل أكثر من ثلاثة أكسات فقط لا غير.
> وإذا أردت عمل محور دوراني فيتم ذلك على حساب محور خطي
> 
> اما برنامج الماستر كام فيمكنه دعم
> ...


----------



## النمرالقولاذي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي انا لما وجدة مشكل السخونة تخليت عن المشروع لكن سأحاول البحث معك عن حل لنستفيد كلنا
> اما فيما يخصالدائرة التي بصورة و عدم استجابة المحرك و صوت الذبابة فراجع لحتمالين
> اما عدم ترتيب الأسلاك
> او عدم اتصال ارضي الحاسب و ارضي وحدة التغذية التي تستخدمها


السلام عليكم
توصيل الاسلاك متاكد منه جدا وكذالك اتصالات الرضي لم تكن هنالك مشكله لاكن يجب ان لايكون زمن الانيبل يساوي زمن نبضة الخطوات يجب ان يكون اكثر منه


----------



## karlos 13 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

اضافة اوامر M code

السلام عليكم
اخوتي اقدم لكم هذا العمل المتواضع و ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم و ان يعود عليكم بالمنفعة
حيث قمت باضافة اوامر M code لتحكم في بقية المخارج 
Output7.8.9.10........20 
و للعمل بها ارجو اتباع الشرح في الصور المرفقة بحيث يتم نسخ الملفات المرفقة في
C:\Mach3\macros\Mach3Mill


----------



## النمرالقولاذي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي كارلوس لم افهم هذه الملفات ماذا تفعل ارجو ان تاخذني على قدر معرفتي 
اشكرك على الطرح


----------



## karlos 13 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## karlos 13 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم



السلام عليكم
هذه الأوامر انا قمت باضافتها للأخوة الي يستخدمو أوامر تشغيل كثير مثل لعندهم ماكنات تعليب عل سبيل المثال
الي بتشتغل عل ماك3 لأنو الماك 3 يمكنك تعمل بيه امور كثية مش التحكم في الروتر فقط
مثال
الأوامرm3 m4 لتشغيل و الأمر للأقافm5
الأوامرm8 m7 لتشغيل و الأمر للأقافm9
الأوامرm13 لتشغيل و الأمر للأقافm131
الأوامرm14 لتشغيل و الأمر للأقافm141
و نفس الشي ينطبق عل بقية الأوامر التي قمت بتنزيلها
اما عن الملفات المرفقة فمكتوب فيهاActivateSignal(Output7) 
الأمر m13في الحالة دي تشغيل و DeActivateSignal(Output7) 
الأمرفيm131الحالة دي ايقاف و الخروج في الحالة التشغيل و الأقاف هو منOutput7 
و الصورة ممكن تكون اوضح في الشرح


----------



## karlos 13 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار حول modbus 
حسب ما بحثت هو يستخدم لتوسيع دائرة خروج الأوامر من الماك 3 
فأرجو من الأخوة المساعدة


----------



## yasseryossryy (25 نوفمبر 2014)

اخى الفاضل سيف الله . اشكرك على الرد فقد قمت بتغير الدريف واصبح كل شئ تمام بارك الله فيك واعلاك شأناً


----------



## yasseryossryy (29 نوفمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليككم ورحمة الله وبركاته . ارجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يرشدونى فى كيفية الحصول على نسخة mach3 اصليه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ELAMIR2005 (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اولا جزاك الله خيرا اخى على محاولاتك العديده لافادة الغير 
ثانيا عندى مشكله بسيطه وهى عند تحمل الجى كود للبرنامج يعمل جيدا مع الماكينه ولكن لا تظهر صورة الرسمه فى البرنامج مع العلم انها كانت تظهر فى السابق


----------



## HATEM HUSEIN (14 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احتاج مساعدتكم وخبرتكم اعزائي الكرام
لدي آلة CNC برأس واحد 3 محاور X Y Z وذلك بالتحكم من خلال برنامج Mach3 عن طريق منفذ USB
لكن المشكلة هي انني عندما اقوم بتنفيذ ملف tap حصلت عليه من الويب يتم التنفيذ بكل دقة وصحة
لكن اذا قمت بتصميم ملف على برنامج Aspir وقمت بعمل toolpath وبالنهاية حصلت على ملف tap واردت تنفيذه على Mach3 لا يتم التفيذ بشكل صحيح

حتى اذا حصلت على ملف مصمم ببرنامج Aspir من الويب وقمت بعمل toolpath لهذا التصميم فإن ملف tap الذي احصل عليه لا يتم تنفيذه بشكل صحيح

علماً ان الرسم البياني للتصميم يظهر صحيحاً لكن الاحظ أن برنامج Mach3 يقرأ اسطر اوامر ملف tap بشكل غير مرتب ويكون التنفيذ خاطئ


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (17 ديسمبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> سيف الله إسلام قال:
> 
> 
> > برنامج الآرت كام لا يستطيع تشغيل أكثر من ثلاثة أكسات فقط لا غير.
> ...


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (17 ديسمبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي اسف لأني ما فهمت السؤال لأن الأنبل في ماك 3 بيشتغل مع Reset​ اما اذا اردت انك تشغل الأنبل مع كل نبض قيادة فأنا اقترح عليك انك تربط انابل كل محور مع نبض القيادة الخاص بيه
> الصورة المرفقة بها رسم توضيحي وليس رسم عمل و ارجو لك التوفيق
> مشاهدة المرفق 103737
> ​


هذه الطريقة نظرية ولن تسمح للدرايفر بالعمل لأن طرف الـ enable يستلزم أن تكون الإشارة ثابتة طيلة النبضات ولا تتوقف إلا بعد النبضات بفترة وحيزة , ولكن ربط طريف الـ enable بالـستيب سيؤدي إلى حدوث noise and vibrations وسيدور الموتور باهتزاز كبير وبدون انتظام

ولكن يمكن الربط باستعمال دائرة أخرى إضافية عبارة عن mono stable multivibrator بحيث يتم يكن i/p هو step ويتم ضبط الـ duration time لها على زمن وليكن ثانية واحدة
هذه الطريقة تضمن أن طرف الـ enable يظل HI طيلة فترة النبضات دون انقطاع نهائياً لأن الزمن بين النبضات أقل بكثير جداً من 1 ثانية , وبالتالي يتوقف الدرايفر عن العمل بعد 1 ثانية من آخر نبضة.


----------



## karlos 13 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اتقدم لكم بهذا العمل المتواضع و ارجوا ان يكون مفيدا لكم
تنسخ الملفات المرفقة في C:\Mach3 
و اذا في اي استفسارات نحن في الخدمة


----------



## karlos 13 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
في هذا الملف توجد صورتين لتبسيط العمل


----------



## yasseryossryy (29 ديسمبر 2014)

اخى الفاضل سيف الاسلام 
اشكرك على تعاونك المثمر والبناء فانت خير معلم وفقك الله وثبت خطاك
بفضل الله وبفضل مناقشاتكم على هذة الصفحات وبفضل توجيهاتك تمكنت من بناء ماكينة ثلاثة محاور وهى تعمل بشكل مرضى الحمد لله 
اما عن سؤالى ؟
هل الماكينة يوجد بها لكل محور ليمت سويتش بمعنى ان الماكينة يوجد بها عدد 6 ليمت سويتش ثلاثة منهم للهوم وثلاثة ليمت سويتش ؟
وهل خاصية ال سوفت ليمت تغنى عن عدد 3 ليمت سوتش ويستخدم ثلاثة فقط للهوم ؟
ارجوا ألاَ اكون قد اثقلت عليك بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 ديسمبر 2014)

yasseryossryy قال:


> اخى الفاضل سيف الاسلام
> اشكرك على تعاونك المثمر والبناء فانت خير معلم وفقك الله وثبت خطاك
> بفضل الله وبفضل مناقشاتكم على هذة الصفحات وبفضل توجيهاتك تمكنت من بناء ماكينة ثلاثة محاور وهى تعمل بشكل مرضى الحمد لله
> اما عن سؤالى ؟
> ...


الـ parallel port أقصى عدد مسموح به للمداخل inputs هو 5 فقط لا غير , إلا لو قمنا باستعمال كارت آخر لإضافة عدد 5 مداخل أخرى.

وبالتالي فالناحية العملية هو أن تقوم بتوصيل كافة مفاتيح النهايات limit switches لكل المحاور على التوازي على مدخل واحد فقط بدلاً من ستة مداخل , بحيث إذا توقفت الماكينة نتيجة تخطيها حدودها واصطدامها بأحد الليمتات تستطيع من وضع الماكينة تحديد أي ليميت تم قدحه دون الحاجة إلى فتح صفحة diagnostic من برنامج الماك 3 لتحديد أي مفتاح بالتحديد تم تشغيله.


----------



## yasseryossryy (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل سيف الله على سرعة ردك لى
ولكن اريد ان اوضح لك اكثر
دى صورة الانترفيس المستخدم حيت يوجد بن واحد للهوم وتم التعريف والتوصيل على التوازى وتوصيلهم على هذا البن الواحد للهوم والماكينة تعمل جيد عند الرجوع لنقطة اصل الماكينة اما بن الاستوب وده مفيش مشكله فى توصيله يبقى 3 بنات لليمت x.y.z وهيتم توصيلهم كما هوه موضح بالرسم ولكن السؤال 
اصبح لكل محور عدد 2 مفتاح ..واحد ليمت والاخر هوم فى الاتجاه المقابل للمحور حيث ان الهوم لا يعمل كمفتاح محدد مشوار النهاية اثناء العمل ولكنه يعمل فقط عندما اعطى امر ref all home يعنى المحاور فى الاتجاه المقابل لمفتاح الهوم اثناء العمل غير مؤمنة ولكنها مؤمنة فى الاتجاه الاخر لمفاتيح اليمت يعنى الماكينة نصف مؤمنة والنصف الاخر غير مؤمنة طب اعمل ايه ارجوا ان اكون وضحت المشكله بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasseryossryy (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل سيف الله على سرعة ردك لى
ولكن اريد ان اوضح لك اكثر
دى صورة الانترفيس المستخدم مشاهدة المرفق 104955حيت يوجد بن واحد للهوم وتم التعريف والتوصيل على التوازى وتوصيلهم على هذا البن الواحد للهوم والماكينة تعمل جيد عند الرجوع لنقطة اصل الماكينة اما بن الاستوب وده مفيش مشكله فى توصيله يبقى 3 بنات لليمت x.y.z وهيتم توصيلهم كما هوه موضح بالرسم ولكن السؤال 
اصبح لكل محور عدد 2 مفتاح ..واحد ليمت والاخر هوم فى الاتجاه المقابل للمحور حيث ان الهوم لا يعمل كمفتاح محدد مشوار النهاية اثناء العمل ولكنه يعمل فقط عندما اعطى امر ref all home يعنى المحاور فى الاتجاه المقابل لمفتاح الهوم اثناء العمل غير مؤمنة ولكنها مؤمنة فى الاتجاه الاخر لمفاتيح اليمت يعنى الماكينة نصف مؤمنة والنصف الاخر غير مؤمنة طب اعمل ايه ارجوا ان اكون وضحت المشكله بارك الله فيك


----------



## امل ميمو (31 ديسمبر 2014)

اخ ياسر اريد التواصل معك ولاكن لا استطيع لقلة مشاركاتي في الموقع فهل من الممكن ارسال الفيس او الايميل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة او اي طريقه اخرى


----------



## karlos 13 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتقدم لكم بهذا العمل المتواضع و ارجوا ان يكون مفيدا لكم
> تنسخ الملفات المرفقة في C:\Mach3
> و اذا في اي استفسارات نحن في الخدمة


السلام عليكم 
اخ سيف انا في هي المشاركة قمت بتعديل واجهة ماك 3 و اضفت بعض الأمور لأعتقد انها تكون مفيدة 
في و التي تسهل العمل على مكينة س ن س 
فأرجو انك تجربها و تعطينا رأيك فيها 
و الملف المرفق يحتوي صورة تشرح الضافات

و ارجو ان ينعاد عليكم هذا العام بالصحة و العافة و الزيادة في العلم و المعرف


----------



## امل ميمو (1 يناير 2015)

اخونا الكريم كارلوس شكرا لمجهودك الرائع ولكن هل وجد حل لمعنى ال modbus لاني احتاجه وشكرا لك


----------



## karlos 13 (1 يناير 2015)

امل ميمو قال:


> اخونا الكريم كارلوس شكرا لمجهودك الرائع ولكن هل وجد حل لمعنى ال modbus لاني احتاجه وشكرا لك


لسلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هذا الأخير يستعمل لزيادة دارة التحكم في ماك3 عن طريق استخدام كل من USBوDB9 اواستخدام دوائرPLC
وقد قمت بتجربة على modbusعن طريقarduino uno ووجدة نتائج مرضية
http://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php?topic=23759.0
لكن الا الان لم اتمكن من التحكم في modbusجيدا لقلة الامكانيات و المصادر العلمية ان صح التعبير
اما عن طريقة استخدامmodbus فيتم عن طريق تفعيله على ماك3 و كتابة البرنامج 
او بتحصيل البرنامج المراد استخدامه و نسخه في ملف اسمه briansيوجد في ماك 3 
وهذا مثال يستخدمarduino uno لتحكم في سرعةspindle و feed rate


----------



## karlos 13 (2 يناير 2015)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتقدم لكم بهذا العمل المتواضع و ارجوا ان يكون مفيدا لكم
> تنسخ الملفات المرفقة في C:\Mach3
> و اذا في اي استفسارات نحن في الخدمة


السلام عليكم
الرابط الموالي يشرح عمل الأزرار P1 P2 P3 التي قمت باضافتها لواجهة الماك3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ-q6G40D3I
و الرابط الموالي يشرح كيفية استخدام كل من auto tool zero Z وauto tool zero X/Y في ان واحد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19VrS3hn0MA


----------



## karlos 13 (3 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اما عن الزرhome فهو لتعويض او انقاص المسافة بين راس البلازما او الريشة و مأشر الليزر الضوئي 
و المسافة يمكن تغييرها عن طريق edit button script
و اما الزر laser فهو لأشعال و اطفاء اليزر الضوئي و هو يعمل معoutput20
ارجو ان يساعد هذا الرابط في الشرح اكثر
http://www.cooperman.talktalk.net/files/17.htm


----------



## yasseryossryy (23 يناير 2015)

اخى الفاضل سيف الله 
تحية طيبة لك ولباقى الاعضاء فقد تعلمت من مناقشاتكم الكثير والكثير وهذه حقيقة لا اخفيها سؤالى او مشكلتى ...
عند تنفيذ الرسم على الماك 3 يقوم البرنامج بعمل شئ لا اعرف سببه حيث انه لا يقوم برسم الزوايه بدقة ويرسمها بطريقة دورانية كما رالصورة المرفقة


----------



## م-أحمد عبدالله (24 يناير 2015)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول

اود معرفة كيفية ضبط الmodbus في برنامج الماك3 وشكرا


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
شرح رائع


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

أخوة الأعزاء في المنتدى


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

حفظكم الله


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

ان شخص مبتدأ في موضوع cnc


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

واتمنى ان يتسع صدرك لي


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

وتصبرون وتتحملوني


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

وانا هاوي ولست مختص


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

لكن عندي معلومات ﻻ بئس بها


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

وبفضل لله ومساعدتكم سوف أشغل اول مكينة من تجميعي


----------



## احمد ياسين العراقي (29 يناير 2015)

تحياتي للعاملين وحفظكم الله ونفع بكم وجعلكم مفاتيح للخير اخوكم أحمد العراقي


----------



## karlos 13 (7 فبراير 2015)

yasseryossryy قال:


> اخى الفاضل سيف الله
> تحية طيبة لك ولباقى الاعضاء فقد تعلمت من مناقشاتكم الكثير والكثير وهذه حقيقة لا اخفيها سؤالى او مشكلتى ...
> عند تنفيذ الرسم على الماك 3 يقوم البرنامج بعمل شئ لا اعرف سببه حيث انه لا يقوم برسم الزوايه بدقة ويرسمها بطريقة دورانية كما رالصورة المرفقة
> مشاهدة المرفق 105487



السلام عليكم 
اخي سبب هذه المشكلة انك وضعت feed rateسرعة كبيرة كتير


----------



## Mark 10000 (6 مارس 2015)

اتمنى لك التوفيق اخى العزيزkarlos 13 
واتمنى ان يدوم شرحك المميز 
وواضح بانك تملك الكثير من التميز فى برنامج ماك3 
لو امكن ان تشرح طريقة توصيل مفاتيح النهاية وتوصيل روتر الحفر ومفاتيح الهوم وربطها بالانترفيس وتعريف البنات فى ماك بالتفصيل 
ويفضل وضعها فى كتيب بى دى اف لتعم الفائده 
والله الموفق ......


----------



## maqsoud (17 مارس 2015)

chokra akhi momkin lien li ta7mil mach3 ma3a serial


----------



## م-أحمد عبدالله (2 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : انا عاوز اعرف كيفية ادخال ابعاد الماكينه في الماك3 وكيفية عملlimtingللمحاور مع العلم انا غير مستخدم limit switch


----------



## yasseryossryy (11 مايو 2015)

01110626086


----------



## yasseryossryy (11 مايو 2015)

امل ميمو قال:


> اخ ياسر اريد التواصل معك ولاكن لا استطيع لقلة مشاركاتي في الموقع فهل من الممكن ارسال الفيس او الايميل عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة او اي طريقه اخرى



اشكرك لاهتمامك 01110626086 هذا رقم تليفونى للتواصل


----------



## yasseryossryy (30 مايو 2015)

karlos 13 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي سبب هذه المشكلة انك وضعت feed rateسرعة كبيرة كتير


اخى الفاضل السرعة ليسة السبب وقد تم اكتشاف المشكلة وهية ضبط قيمة stop cv on engle 45


----------



## العجايبى (8 يونيو 2015)

لدى ماكينة cnc صناعة محلية تعمل على برنامج ماك 3
المشكلة انها لاتقف فى نهاية كل محور لدرجة ان جلبة موتور محور y انكسرت 
كسر بسيط والحمد لله ويمكن اصلاحه 
ولكن لا اريد اصلاحه الا عندما تحل المشكلة الاساسية 
وهى عدم توقف الماكينة فى نهاية المحاور 
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ALAMRI02010 (21 يونيو 2015)

الخوه الكرام شهر كريم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام واشكر إخواني الكرام علي التكرم علينا بمعلوماتهم القيمه وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء واسئل الله ان يجعل كل حرف يكتوبه في ميزان حسناتهم وقد استفت منكم ماكان ينقصني من معلومات 
كوني صنعت مكينه راوتر في اليمن اتمنا من كل اخ ان لا يبخل علينا بما يعرف


----------



## tito_155 (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا بحق هذا الشهر الكريم بكل حرف كتبته في شرح برنامج الماخ3 ولكن مازال الطريق طويلا والاسئله كثيره 
وكم تمنيت ان تنهي شرح البرنامج ثم تبدء في الاجابه عن الاسئله وتقبل مني كل الامنيات الطيبه والدعاء لك بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## tilburg (28 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tilburg (28 يونيو 2015)

الله يحفضك 
خير الناس انفع الناس للناس


----------



## tilburg (29 يونيو 2015)

ماشاء الله شرح ممتاز


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (18 أغسطس 2015)

أريد أعمل اعدادات لماكنة بلازما ولكن الريلاي يعمل في الاول بالرغم من أنه لايوجد رسمة يعني انو البلازما تقوم بالقص ​:87: ,
ممكن يساعدني احد من الاخوة من فضلكم شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## الامير54 (20 أغسطس 2015)

الاخ العزيز سيف الله اسلام
تحية تقدير لشخصك العزيز
مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك
اخى الفاضل على مدار صفحات الدورة ولم يتم التنوية عن تصميم العمل على mash3 او بعبارة اخرى
لم يتم تنفيذ مشروع حقيقى كمثال
بمعنى تنفيذ الاكواد على البرنامج لتحقيق التشغيل على الماكينة


----------



## Electronics BH (1 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله في هذه الجهود ،، ما شاء الله ، نادرا ما تجد موضوع يلتزم به كاتبه طيلة اكثر من 4 سنوات ،،


انا قمت ببناء مكنة سي ان سي ، في المنزل ، وهي بدائية ، وليس بها امكانيات كبيرة ،، ولكنني ما زلت في طور تطويرها ، المكينة من النوع الذي يتحرك فيه كل محور على حده ، بمعنى ان حركة x غير مرتبطة بحركة y وان طاولة العمل تتحرك لوحدها حيث انها الاذرع الحاملة للمحور ( يمين يسار ) وانا اسميه y ثابته ! 


عموما انا جربت المكنة عن طريقة تثبيت قلم مكان spindle ووضع ورقه اسفل القلم ، وقمت بتحريك المحور z للاسفل يدويا الى ان لامس الورقة ،، وقمت بكتابة جي كود لرسم مربع بالتحكم في X و Y فقط ،، ، واشكال مربعية حيث انني لم احمل برنامج الارت كام للآن ولا اعرف استخدامه 


عموما كل هذا كان مقدمة لتوضيح المرحلة التي وصلت اليها ! 


انا استخدم درايفر من تصميمي بينما الانترفيس جاهز ، لكن في الانترفيس يوجد لكل محور enable ، بينما في الاوراق المرفقة معها مكتوب ان هذه الاطراف كلها هي الطرف 17 من البورت المتوازي parallel ، بمعنى ان طرف واحد يتحكم في enable جميع المحاور ،، 

انا اريد استخدام خاصية الانيبل لان حرارة الموتورات ترتفع ، فاريد اطفاء المحور الذي لا يعمل ، وذلك حتى لا ترتفع حرارته في وقت توقفه عن العمل ! فكيف اقوم بذلك ! وهل عادة يكون التحكم في جميع الاطراف عن طريق pin واحد فقط من parallel port !? 


أيضا ، لدي سؤال ، بالنسبة لمفاتيح الهوم واللمت ، هل من الضروري استخدامهم ام الاكتفاء بمجرد ضبط نقطة الصفر كما في المشاركات الاولى في الصفحة 3 و 4 ،، ليس هناك داعي لوضع هذه المفاتيح ! وبما ان مكينتي تتحرك فيها طاولة العمل وليست ثابتة ، فأين يجب ان تكون نقطة الصفر حتى احصل على اكبر مساحة ممكنه ، حيث انني وضعت الاذرع الحاملة للمحاور y و z , في منتصف المسافة للمكنة وليس في احد الأطراف ، حتى اكسب اكبر مساحة ممكنه للشغل ! 


كذلك بالنسبة لضبط نقطة الصفر للشغل نفسه ( التي تم شرحها في بداية الموضوع ) ، offset ، هل يجب عمل هذه الخطوات في بداية كل عمل جديد !؟ ،، وهل بنفس الطريقة سيعمل المحور z !? اعني هل بعد ان يتم ضبط المحور z بوضع ورقه تحت المحور والتحكم فيه يديويا الى ان يلامس الورقة ولا يمكن تحريك الورقة ، هل بهذه الطريقة سيعمل المحور x بشكل صحيح !؟ وكيف نحدد مقدار الارتفاع الذي يجب ان يرتفعه الSpindle اثناء حركته من نقطه الى نقطة دون ان يخدش العمل ! ( هل يتم تحديد هذا الموضوع من خلال الجي كود الخاص بالشغل ام من خلال اوامر ثابته في الماك3 !؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 سبتمبر 2015)

Electronics BH قال:


> انا استخدم درايفر من تصميمي بينما الانترفيس جاهز ، لكن في الانترفيس يوجد لكل محور enable ، بينما في الاوراق المرفقة معها مكتوب ان هذه الاطراف كلها هي الطرف 17 من البورت المتوازي parallel ، بمعنى ان طرف واحد يتحكم في enable جميع المحاور ،،
> 
> انا اريد استخدام خاصية الانيبل لان حرارة الموتورات ترتفع ، فاريد اطفاء المحور الذي لا يعمل ، وذلك حتى لا ترتفع حرارته في وقت توقفه عن العمل ! فكيف اقوم بذلك ! وهل عادة يكون التحكم في جميع الاطراف عن طريق pin واحد فقط من parallel port !?


نعم البين رقم 17 هو الذي يتحكم في Enable لكافة المواتير.
أما بخصوص طريقة التوصيل فأرجو أن ترسل لي صورة لوحة الإنترفيس التي تستعملها أولاً كي أحدد لك الطريقة.
ولكن عموماً إذا كانت لوحة الإنترفيس مجهزة بحيث يكون لكل موتور مخرج Enable فيمكنك توصيل مدخل Enable لكل درايفر بالمخرج المقابل له في لوحة الإنترفيس بنفس طريقة توصيلك الـ stp & dir


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 سبتمبر 2015)

Electronics BH قال:


> أيضا ، لدي سؤال ، بالنسبة لمفاتيح الهوم واللمت ، هل من الضروري استخدامهم ام الاكتفاء بمجرد ضبط نقطة الصفر كما في المشاركات الاولى في الصفحة 3 و 4 ،، ليس هناك داعي لوضع هذه المفاتيح ! وبما ان مكينتي تتحرك فيها طاولة العمل وليست ثابتة ، فأين يجب ان تكون نقطة الصفر حتى احصل على اكبر مساحة ممكنه ، حيث انني وضعت الاذرع الحاملة للمحاور y و z , في منتصف المسافة للمكنة وليس في احد الأطراف ، حتى اكسب اكبر مساحة ممكنه للشغل !


ليس بالضروري وجود مفاتيح للهوم واليميت فهي مجرد لحماية الجانتري من الاصطدام بنهاية المشوار وكذلك لضبط الهوم أوتوماتيكياً

أما بخصوص الحصول على أكبر مساحة عمل ممكنة فالأمر متعلق بنقطة أصل الرسمة الأصلية وبرنامج الجي كود
فإذا كانت نقطة الأصل في الرسمة الأصلية والتي على أساسها تم عمل الجي كود في منتصف الرسمة فيجب أن تكون نقطة الأصل في ماكينتك في المنتصف كذلك وأن تتماثل مع الرسمة في مكان نقطة الأصل.

فإذا كانت نقطة الأصل في الرسمة على الطرف فيجب أن تكون في الماكينة في نفس الطرف.


----------



## Electronics BH (1 سبتمبر 2015)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> نعم البين رقم 17 هو الذي يتحكم في Enable لكافة المواتير.
> أما بخصوص طريقة التوصيل فأرجو أن ترسل لي صورة لوحة الإنترفيس التي تستعملها أولاً كي أحدد لك الطريقة.
> ولكن عموماً إذا كانت لوحة الإنترفيس مجهزة بحيث يكون لكل موتور مخرج Enable فيمكنك توصيل مدخل Enable لكل درايفر بالمخرج المقابل له في لوحة الإنترفيس بنفس طريقة توصيلك الـ stp & dir




الانترفيس التي استخدمها هي : 

http://m.dhgate.com/product/5-axis-cnc-breakout-board-interface-board/153429504.html#Viewsdr


----------



## Electronics BH (1 سبتمبر 2015)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> ليس بالضروري وجود مفاتيح للهوم واليميت فهي مجرد لحماية الجانتري من الاصطدام بنهاية المشوار وكذلك لضبط الهوم أوتوماتيكياً
> 
> أما بخصوص الحصول على أكبر مساحة عمل ممكنة فالأمر متعلق بنقطة أصل الرسمة الأصلية وبرنامج الجي كود
> فإذا كانت نقطة الأصل في الرسمة الأصلية والتي على أساسها تم عمل الجي كود في منتصف الرسمة فيجب أن تكون نقطة الأصل في ماكينتك في المنتصف كذلك وأن تتماثل مع الرسمة في مكان نقطة الأصل.
> ...




انا كنت اسأل عن نقطة الاصل ( نقطة الصفر) الخاصة بالمكنة وليس نقطة صفر الرسمة ،، فأين يجب ان تكون نقطة الصفر للمكنه ،، والتي عادة تكون باستخدام مفاتيح الهوم ،، بما ان طاولة الشغل تتحرك وليست ثابته ،


----------



## Electronics BH (1 سبتمبر 2015)

اتمنى الرد على هذا السؤال ايضا 



> ذلك بالنسبة لضبط نقطة الصفر للشغل نفسه ( التي تم شرحها في بداية الموضوع ) ، offset ، هل يجب عمل هذه الخطوات في بداية كل عمل جديد !؟ ،، وهل بنفس الطريقة سيعمل المحور z !? اعني هل بعد ان يتم ضبط المحور z بوضع ورقه تحت المحور والتحكم فيه يديويا الى ان يلامس الورقة ولا يمكن تحريك الورقة ، هل بهذه الطريقة سيعمل المحور zبشكل صحيح !؟ وكيف نحدد مقدار الارتفاع الذي يجب ان يرتفعه الSpindle اثناء حركته من نقطه الى نقطة دون ان يخدش العمل ! ( هل يتم تحديد هذا الموضوع من خلال الجي كود الخاص بالشغل ام من خلال اوامر ثابته في الماك3 !؟​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 سبتمبر 2015)

Electronics BH قال:


> الانترفيس التي استخدمها هي :
> 
> http://m.dhgate.com/product/5-axis-cnc-breakout-board-interface-board/153429504.html#Viewsdr


ستجد كل موتور له مخرج enable يتم توصيل طرفه بالمقابله له في الدرايفر بنفس طريقة توصيل الـ stp & dir


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 سبتمبر 2015)

Electronics BH قال:


> انا كنت اسأل عن نقطة الاصل ( نقطة الصفر) الخاصة بالمكنة وليس نقطة صفر الرسمة ،، فأين يجب ان تكون نقطة الصفر للمكنه ،، والتي عادة تكون باستخدام مفاتيح الهوم ،، بما ان طاولة الشغل تتحرك وليست ثابته ،


نقطة الصفر الخاصة بالماكينة لا علاقة لها بنقطة الصفر الخاصة ببدء الحفر , لأنه بعد أن يتم عمل هوم للماكينة لتستقر عند نقطة الصفر الخاصة بها يتم تحريك سن الحفر إلى نقطة أصل الرسمة ثم تصفير قراءة المحاور لتكون هي نقطة الصفر لبدء الحفر.

وبالتالي كلامي كان عن نقطة صفر بدء الحفر بصرف النظر عن نقطة أصل الماكينة التي يمكن أن تكون في أي مكان بلا مشكلة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 سبتمبر 2015)

Electronics BH قال:


> اتمنى الرد على هذا السؤال ايضا


إذا لم يتم غلق الماكينة أو حتى تم غلقها دون تحريك مكان سن الحفر مع حفظ قراءات المحاور كما هي , فلن تكون بحاجة إلى تكرار هذه العملية مع بدء حفر كل عمل جديد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 سبتمبر 2015)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> أريد أعمل اعدادات لماكنة بلازما ولكن الريلاي يعمل في الاول بالرغم من أنه لايوجد رسمة يعني انو البلازما تقوم بالقص ​:87: ,
> ممكن يساعدني احد من الاخوة من فضلكم شكرا جزيلا​


الجي كود الخاص بالبلازما مختلف عن الخاص بالحفر على الخشب.

عند الحفر على الحشب يتم تشغيل موتور الحفر في بداية العمل وغلقه في النهاية.
ولكن بالنسبة للبلازما فيتم تشغيل البلازما بعد التأكد من وقوفها على بداية نقطة الحفر ثم يتم غلقها عند نهاية حفرها للشكل المطلوب , ثم يتم تحريكها مرة اخرى للنقطة التي سيتم عندها الحفر وهي مغلقة .. وهكذا


----------



## Electronics BH (1 سبتمبر 2015)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> إذا لم يتم غلق الماكينة أو حتى تم غلقها دون تحريك مكان سن الحفر مع حفظ قراءات المحاور كما هي , فلن تكون بحاجة إلى تكرار هذه العملية مع بدء حفر كل عمل جديد




هذا بفرض ان نقطة صفر الرسمة هي نفسها ،، في كل مرة صح !؟ 

وكيف يتم حفظ هذه النقطة ،، فلا بد ان اضطر لاغلاق المكنة ،، لكن لا اريد تكرار هذه العملية الا لو اردت تبديل مكان صفر الرسمة ،،



وماذا عن موضوع الة الحفر !؟ ومقدار ارتفاعها عن سطح الرسمة ؟؟ عند الانتقال من نقطة الى اخرى هل يتم تحديد ذلك من خلال الجي كود ( بمعنى ان برنامج تحويل الرسمة الى جي كود سيهتم بهذا الامر ) أم ان ذلك يجب ان يحدد مسبقا من خلال برنامج الماك3 ( ام الاثنين مع بعض ؟)


----------



## Electronics BH (4 سبتمبر 2015)

مرحبا 

قمت بتركيب السويشات ( الهوم ) ، وقمت بضبط العملية ،، وعند الضغط على go to zero يعمل بشكل صحيح ،، لكن لدي سؤال ، أليس من المفروض ان تعمل سويجاا الهوم على انها سويجات limit switch بحيث تتوقف المكنة عن الحركة لو تم ضغط احداها !؟ 

عملية homing كانت تعمل بشكل ممتاز ، لكن عند تحريك المكنه يدويا jogging او عند تحويل جي كود ،، فان هذه المفاتيح لا توقف المكنه عن العمل ،، وهذا الامر تسبب في كسر السويج ،، ! هل هناك امور اخرى يجب ضبطها في البرنامج حتى تعمل هذه المفاتيح لتوجيه المكنه لنقطة الصفر ، وفي نفس الوقت تعمل لايقاف المكنه عن الحركة عند ضغط احداها !؟ او على الاقل يتوقف المحور الذي تم تفعيل السويج الخاص به !


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 سبتمبر 2015)

Electronics BH قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> قمت بتركيب السويشات ( الهوم ) ، وقمت بضبط العملية ،، وعند الضغط على go to zero يعمل بشكل صحيح ،، لكن لدي سؤال ، أليس من المفروض ان تعمل سويجاا الهوم على انها سويجات limit switch بحيث تتوقف المكنة عن الحركة لو تم ضغط احداها !؟
> 
> عملية homing كانت تعمل بشكل ممتاز ، لكن عند تحريك المكنه يدويا jogging او عند تحويل جي كود ،، فان هذه المفاتيح لا توقف المكنه عن العمل ،، وهذا الامر تسبب في كسر السويج ،، ! هل هناك امور اخرى يجب ضبطها في البرنامج حتى تعمل هذه المفاتيح لتوجيه المكنه لنقطة الصفر ، وفي نفس الوقت تعمل لايقاف المكنه عن الحركة عند ضغط احداها !؟ او على الاقل يتوقف المحور الذي تم تفعيل السويج الخاص به !


مفاتيح الهوم كي تعمل كمفاتيح نهايات يجب برمجتها في ports & pins بحيث يكون مفتاح الليميت active مثل مفتاح الهوم ويحمل نفس رقم البين الخاص به.


----------



## Electronics BH (11 سبتمبر 2015)

ل


سيف الله إسلام قال:


> مفاتيح الهوم كي تعمل كمفاتيح نهايات يجب برمجتها في ports & pins بحيث يكون مفتاح الليميت active مثل مفتاح الهوم ويحمل نفس رقم البين الخاص به.





قمت بذلك ،، لكن في هذه الحالة ستقف الماكنة عند الضغط على الليميت سويج الخاص باول محور يعود لنقطة الصفر وذلك لانه يعتبر limit swith وستتوقف عن العمل ويضيظ زر الresetوبالتالي لن تكتمل عمليه ال homing. 

وهنا لدي سؤال اخر ، عندما تصل المكنه الى الليمت سويج وتقوم بتفعيله ، مالذي يجب ان يحدث ،، الا يجب ان تتوقف المكنة لكن يعىد المحور بضع مليميترات حتى يلغي تفعيل السويج وبالتالي يمكن التحكم في المكنة ،، لانه في هذه الحالة اذا كان السويج مضغىط فيجب تحريك المحور يدويا حتى يبتعد عن السويج ! ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى !؟ 


ملاحظة : انا قمت بتطبيق التعليمات في الدرس الاول debounccingولا زالت المشكلة كما هي ،، وصلت الى الرقم ٣٠٠٠ لكن لم يتحرك المحور الى الوراء وبالتالي يضل السويج كما هو ولا يمكن فعل اي شيء من خلال البرنامج 


لي طلب ايضا : هل احصل على رابط لتحميل برنامج الارت كام مع الكراك ،، يفضل نسخه تعمل على وندوز ٧ - ٣٢ بت


----------



## Electronics BH (15 سبتمبر 2015)

اريد ان استفسر عن مواصفات البنطات التي تستخدم لحفر لوحات ال pcb ،، هل هناك نوع معين !؟


----------



## karlos 13 (25 سبتمبر 2015)

*الرد موجه للاخ اختصاصي تكييف*

قم بتغيير اعدادات ماك3 كما هو موضح في الصورة و سيحل المشكل 
و انصحك بستخدام برنامجsheetcam لستخلاص جي كود للبلازمة فهو برنامج جيد و مجاني


----------



## pasha0 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

ملف pdf
للشرح الماك 3 الجزء الثانى
الرابط : https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ADslHEIhowV9_Sw901jmicopZJJIkm6pfKH5WMOf38/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## mohamed fooly (13 أكتوبر 2015)

انا كان عاندى نفس المشكله واتحلت بانك تقلل القيمه الموضحه بالصورة ابتدى ب 30


----------



## generalam (17 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشااء الله موضوع رائع جدااا ومفيد جدا .. بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس سيف ... وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه ... وماشاء الله الاسئله بردو رائعه ..:75:
اسمح لي يا بشمهندس عندي سؤاال ..... :77:
ازاي اعمل كلبريشن للمحور A ال هو الروتيشن ... أقيسه ازاي ع المكنه ؟ .. والقيمه ال بتتحط في البرنامج ع اساس انها قيمه زاويه ولا مسافه ؟؟ .... المحاور التانيه xyz واضح جدا الطريقه بتاعتها عندي ... 
شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك .. ولكل البشمهندسين ال افادونا بمعلومه أو بسؤال جيد ...:34:


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 أكتوبر 2015)

generalam قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ماشااء الله موضوع رائع جدااا ومفيد جدا .. بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس سيف ... وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه ... وماشاء الله الاسئله بردو رائعه ..:75:
> اسمح لي يا بشمهندس عندي سؤاال ..... :77:
> ازاي اعمل كلبريشن للمحور A ال هو الروتيشن ... أقيسه ازاي ع المكنه ؟ .. والقيمه ال بتتحط في البرنامج ع اساس انها قيمه زاويه ولا مسافه ؟؟ .... المحاور التانيه xyz واضح جدا الطريقه بتاعتها عندي ...
> شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك .. ولكل البشمهندسين ال افادونا بمعلومه أو بسؤال جيد ...:34:


لو محور A سيكون Rotary أي دوراني مثل المخرطة فبالتالي تكون وحدة ضبطه هي الزاوية وليس المسافة.

وضبطه يتم كالتالي:

بفرض أن نسبة التخفيض reduction ratio ما بين الموتور والظرف = A
وبفرض أن الموتور الاستيبر مقسم إلى 200 نبضة/لفة
وبفرض أنك تستعمل ميكرو ستيبينج بقيمة B
وحيث أن اللفة بها 360 درجة.

فيكون معايرته = A x 200 x B /360


----------



## Engr-imad (30 أكتوبر 2015)

ضياء البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة رمضان كريم علئ الامة الاسلامية اعادة الله عليكم بالف خير
> اخوتي الاعزاء لدي ماكنة بلازما تحتوي علئ جهازthc الخاص بل صعود ونزول الشعلة لاكنة لا يعمل بصورة صحيحة فعندما يلامس الشغلة لا يصعد لاكنة يدور كيفما اتفق علما اني قمت باجراء التعاريف الازمة في mach3 واعطاة ارقام البن الصحيحة علما ان نوع جهاز thc proma الرجاء اخوتي الاعزاء ممن لدية الجواب ابلاغي باسرع وقت شاكرين تعاونكم





مرحبا الاخ ضياء
هل قمت بالتوصل لحل لهذه المشكلة؟ لدي نفس الجهاز ونفس المشكلة.. ارجو ان كنت توصلت لحل ان توضحه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاتح هاشم ايزا (24 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذي الكريم مشكور كثيرا على المجهود الكبير عندي سؤال صغير :
عندنا مكينة راوتر اريد ان اشغلها ببرنامج الماك3 حيث انني نصبت نسخة الماك3 ووصلت جميع التوصيلات اللازمة ولكن عند تشغيل المكنة واعطاء امر ريفيرنس للمحاور فان المحاور تتحرك من البرنامج فقط بدون ان تتحرك من الالة وكأن الالة لم تتفعل مع البرنامج بعد ماسبب ذلك وكيف اتغلب على هذه المشكلة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## wisamey (12 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم أخي سيف الله وإخواني في المنتدى
أخي الكريم
لدى صديقي CNC router 120*2500





3 محاور تعمل ببرنامج ncstudio
ولكن Control card تعطل بسسبب كهربائي وسعره حوالي 800 دولار




فقاموا بشراء كرت صيني رخيص سعره حوالي 10 دولار




فقمنا بالتعديل وما زالت لدينا مشاكل
وبالذات بموضوع حسابات ال خطوات
لأن المحور Y يوجد عليه محركين ستيبر
مركب على كل منهم بكرة على المحرك مربوطة بقشاط مع بكرة أكبر
ومن ثم على مسنن 
نرجو المساعدة بتصوير الإعدادت وإرسالها على الخاص...

لدي سؤال آخر بالنسبة لبرنامج جيد بالنسبة لكروت ال USB
مثل هذا 





مع العلم من مواصفاتها كتب أنها متوافقة مع mach3
وجدت برنامج آخر خاص بكروت ال USB
إسمه CNC USB Controller 
أتمنى لو يوجد له كراك


----------



## generalam (3 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا اخي سيف ...... وزادك الله علما... وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## aissa651 (15 يونيو 2016)

*مساعدة الله يحفضكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة رمضان كريم كل عام وانتم بخير أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى ومبتدئ وطالب مسا عدة من خبراء المنتدى 

كيف يمكنني اضبط ماك 3 نقطة الصفر وكيف اضبط مقاس المكنة بحيث انها حجمها مش كبير لما اعمل تصميم بيكون اكبر من طاولة الماكينة
محوار( اكس ) يصطدم بنهاية مشوار ارجكم ساعدوني الله يجزيكم بلخير


----------



## aissa651 (16 يونيو 2016)

*مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة رمضان كريم كل عام وانتم بخير أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى ومبتدئ وطالب مسا عدة من خبراء المنتدى 

كيف يمكنني اضبط ماك 3 نقطة الصفر وكيف اضبط مقاس المكنة بحيث انها حجمها مش كبير لما اعمل تصميم بيكون اكبر من طاولة الماكينة
محوار( اكس ) يصطدم بنهاية مشوار ارجكم ساعدوني الله يجزيكم بلخير


----------



## aissa651 (18 يونيو 2016)

*سلام عليكم*

ساعدوني أرجوكم


----------



## aissa651 (25 يوليو 2016)

سلام عليكم 
إخواني أرجوكم ساعدوني الله يحفضكم في دنيا ولأخرة إخواني حالتي ضعيفة ولحمدو الله عندي عائلة ولازمها عيش وأنا تعبت من عمل شاق لي هدا صنعة مكينة cnc صغيرة من فضل الله وفضلكم ،مشكل لي عندي هوعندما أريد شغل صغير بلماك3 محورX يذهب بعيدا عن شغل بكسرخشب مكينة الله يرزقكم كل خير ساعدوني من فضلكم لقد تعبة ساعدوني إزي أضبط قياس شغل في ماك 3
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منار سع (6 أغسطس 2016)

موضوع مميز مثل صاحبه


----------



## ra7l (6 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لموضعك الجميل


----------



## AmerAldery (6 مارس 2017)

الأخ سيف الله اسلام نشكرك جزيل الشكر لانك بذلت جهد عظيم ولم تنتظر العطاء بتوضيح نقاط مهمه في السي ان سي 
أسأل الله ان يوفقك بكل خطوه..
أطيب تحياتي لك 
أخوك مهندس عامر من العراق


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (23 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخوتي الاعزاء لدي سوال يتعلق بضبط system hotekeys الرجاء ممن لدية الضبط يرجئ النشر لتعم الفائدة 
شكرا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 أبريل 2017)

يوجد على اليسار في System hotkeys أداة لإضافة أزرار خارجية للتحكم في الماكينة بعنوان OEM code
على سبيل المثال لعمل أزرار خارجية مستقلة تستعمل لوظائف معينة مثل تشغيل الراوتر أو عمل Pause ...إلخ

هنا سينبغي علينا القيام بعمليتين للضبط.

بفرض أنه لدينا رغبة لتركيب زر خارجي لعمل Start بدلاً من تشغيل الماكينة من الشاشة.
وظيفة Start في جدول أكواد برنامج mach3 تحمل رقم 1001
وبالتالي يتم كتابة الرقم 1001 أمام الخانة رقم Trigger # 1 ثم الضغط على OK
ثم يتم الدخول إلى ports and pins لتحديد رقم البين الذي سيتم توصيل الزر الخارجي عليه ويتم تحديد رقم البورت والبين كما بالصورة رقم 2 أمام الخانة OEM Trigger #1 .. ويتم الضغط على OK

عند تشغيل ماك 3 ثانيةً سنجد أن الزر الخارجي يقوم بعمل الوظيفة التي تم توصيفه فيها في الشاشة الأولى.

يمكن تغيير وظيفة الزر بتغيير الكود الخاص به في الشاشة الأولى.

الأهم هو مراعاة ما إذا كان الزر سيتم توصيله بحيث يكون Active low أو Active high


----------



## Ahmedkassam (1 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتوا طرف الديركشن الخارج من الكمبيوتر بيبقى عليه كام فولت


----------



## Ahmedkassam (1 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتوا طرف الديركشن الخارج من الكمبيوتر بيبقى عليه كام فولت للبريك اوت بورد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 مايو 2017)

Ahmedkassam قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتوا طرف الديركشن الخارج من الكمبيوتر بيبقى عليه كام فولت للبريك اوت بورد


5 فولت


----------



## waelsan36 (30 يونيو 2017)

ممكن توضح ياسيف الله اسلام motor tuning mach3


----------



## يوسف مضان (25 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف شكرا على الشرح الجميل لاكن بخصوص توصيل الريليه والدايود لم تظهر الصور عندي ارجو ان تساعدني في حل هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## yahsom (6 أبريل 2018)

الله يجزاك كل خير اخي سيف الله إسلام وينور طريقك. 
اتمنى ان تكون بخير انت وباقي الاخوان. 
وياليت ان تكمل لنا باقي اساسيات الماك ٣ 
ودمت بخير وعافيه


----------



## AbuAasem (8 نوفمبر 2018)

ان شاء الله يكون المهندس سيف الله إسلام وربنا يجازيه عنا خير الجزاء ويجعله في موازين حسناته


----------



## سكلنس (21 يونيو 2019)

كنت عايز اسال حضرتك علي مشكلة عندي في برنامج mach3 الكتابة بتطلع مقلوبة


----------



## سكلنس (21 يونيو 2019)

كنت عايز اسال حضرتك علي مشكلة عندي في برنامج mach3 الكتابة بتطلع مقلوبة ما الحل


----------



## Mark 10000 (24 يونيو 2019)

هل يمكن التواصل مع بعض المشاركين بالصفحه وكيفية التواصل لو امكن


----------



## Mark 10000 (24 يونيو 2019)

بعد اذن الادمن هل يمكن التواصل مع حضرتك للاهمية لو كان مسموح بذلك


----------

